# The Official League of Legends Thread      - Part 9



## Tazmo (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

blow me tazmo bot


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 21, 2013)

wad forever first post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

but i wasnt fp in the last thread


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

when yung lift lift was on curse with jacky


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 21, 2013)

Who poses for a picture but doesn't smile?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

okay
i laughed


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 21, 2013)

They all had staff to smile for them.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 21, 2013)

new threadz


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

in ranked, do you call your lanes

or do you go by order?


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

some people disagree but pick>calls
if you're last pick you aren't telling me what to play
but you should at least take into consideration that some people suck at certain roles so you can be a nice guy, but if they don't specify that they suck at jungle or mid then fuck them for not saying anything but "adc or feed"


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 21, 2013)

Since I'm in Silver I call it because if I don't someone will and bitch if I take it. However I do respect pick order if I get the role I called taken.


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

I had one of those games. Someone calls mid, i say it's by order for the other guy that wanted to mid, then he says mid or feed. I had to dodge. No hope.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

yolo queue


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to finally earn my stripes in league. Fuckin sucks though. Starting in is worse than normals.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

You all suck donkey balls at this game.

Except WAD.

This statement includes me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

prepare to test your force of will


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 21, 2013)

@WAD what is that on your signature. 



> in ranked, do you call your lanes
> 
> or do you go by order?



Depends. I usually just say Prefer top. Will fill in if I have to but sometimes they'll give me top. If the higher pick grabbed it then it's w/e.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

hey vae
at least i can smite


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

Why does no one in LCS use support Voli?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

a girl smirking

i dont get the question max/terry/demonic shaman/leopold wellington III


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *@WAD what is that on your signature. *
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. I usually just say Prefer top. Will fill in if I have to but sometimes they'll give me top. If the higher pick grabbed it then it's w/e.



Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 21, 2013)

My english fails. I meant where is your signature from but Vae answered it np.


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

now 2-3 in ranked games. Singed with RoA, tear, and randuins too strong. Also, felt good flinging MF when she ulted.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 22, 2013)

8-1 Viegar on our team and our Cait rage quit because she got ganked. Why aren't such people herded and put in rubber rooms where they can only contaminate people just lke them who deserve it?


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin.



Anyone who has good taste should read it.

So survival horrorish 

My last set was from it. <3


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> 8-1 Viegar on our team and our Cait rage quit because she got ganked. Why aren't such people herded and put in rubber rooms where they can only contaminate people just lke them who deserve it?



They're almost as bad as the people who cry all day about not ganking their lane. 

"QQ enemy jungler is camping me (only ganked u twice and you're a retard who doesn't know what a ward is and straight up gave first blood to your lane opponent)"


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah....wards are a man's best friend.

*proceeds to get ganked in a high level game*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2013)

So just about an hour long game ranked with a duo. Holy shit was it such a hard game. Singed was giving Wukong trouble, Nidalee was just... getting caught, and we kept getting split push by Singed at top and Udyr at bottom. We weren't sure what to do so we just turtle, turtle, turtle. Laning phase, only bot lane was winning. My friend got 7-2 out of lane, I ended with 5-3. 



But damnnnnnn fuck that singed. Fuck Udyr too. Both raidbosses of the league.

ALSO SECOND MOST KILLS. REPRESENTING SKUMBAG SUPPORTS. For the record I don't try to steal them >_> It just happens I end up getting kills when the rest of my team is dead.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

good thing that cait was bad. And in a 53 minute game, i'm surprised only two people had full builds.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> good thing that cait was bad. And in a 53 minute game, i'm surprised only two people had full builds.



Yeah well, LB only had 133 farm... she was actually good too but late game LB proved to be shitty even with a score like 15-9.

Cait was terrible. I hit every one of my e's on her in lane. She cleansed at the wrong time, after she would cleanse I would just stun her and ult afterwards. Even after lane, she kept getting caught out, stood in front of her team, and just got deleted in the fights. 

So yeah I'm glad she was terrible but at the same time Singed, Udyr, Thresh, and LB were carrying her HARD. Thresh was really good too and was a thorn on my side with the warding wars.

Edit: OH yeah that Thresh was fucking pissed lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> They're almost as bad as the people who cry all day about not ganking their lane.
> 
> "QQ enemy jungler is camping me (only ganked u twice and you're a retard who doesn't know what a ward is and straight up gave first blood to your lane opponent)"



I'm not sure if this is directed at me but I warded one part of my lane, couldn't afford the other one.
Lee also ganked me around 7 times in the laning phase


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Katheryn Winnick reminds me a bit of Scarlett Johansson in terms of appearance.

Does anyone else think she looks quite smiliar to her?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

No you're blind.

Also is that Illidan in your avatar?

Sylvanas > all


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Obviously that's Illidan, who the fuck else would it be?

And no, Malfurion > All.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone spoiled the new OP and Bleach chapters for me.

I gave them major Game of Thrones spoilers.

Revenge successful


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

14 yr old spotted


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Correct, I am a vengeful brat.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Also, Hady..That avatar was in the Giveaway thread and claimed.

Did you steal that shit, ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

Nah I repped Synn so its all good.

Also i cropped resized and touched up the colors a bit so its technically not th same ava that was in the thread.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Even if you repped Synn it was already claimed by another person, meaning you can't take it.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 22, 2013)

but he changed it

and it's an avatar, so who the fuck cares


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2013)

THERE ARE NO LAWS BEYOND THE WALL


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Da5T0cYiQ30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> THERE ARE NO LAWS BEYOND THE WALL


ARE YOU AN ENEMY OF HUMANITY?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and outlaws.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

Muay tai lee sin going on sale. 

Sry WAD


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Muay tai lee sin going on sale.
> 
> Sry WAD



He looks like a street fighter.Good skin imo.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah its a great skin. Too bad WAD just bought it at full price.



im so exicited!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

If he bought it like a week or something before the sale he can get some RP back by contacting support.

Still, Sagat Lee skin OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2013)

it never fails dude


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

You get the difference refunded if you bought it up to two weeks prior to the sale, I think it is.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

So Justin Bieber came to Sweden, now there's a bunch of videos of girls crying their eyes out because he wore a mask when he came out of the car 

Beliebers are so fucking pathetic.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

You're so lucky. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



j/k 



*Spoiler*: __ 



kinda


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Did you really just get a Sylvanas set out because I use an Illidan avatar?

Fucking Adrian.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

Get countered.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

wooo reconnecting just got a red ribbon nice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2013)

not only is she an elf

she's a zombie elf!


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

My Sona set is borked so I can't counter Ziggs. 



WAD said:


> not only is she an elf
> 
> she's a zombie elf!



Bitch too good.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Countering counters all day erryday.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol Moraine. Should have gotten a Rand set. Or Lan.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 22, 2013)

Moiraine is king doe. But then you've only read like one book. 

Dragon Reborn and Fires of Heaven Moiraine op.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol Moraine. Should have gotten a Rand set. Or Lan.



Adrian does not appreciate you hating on Moiraine.


----------



## Austin (Apr 22, 2013)

Subscribing.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> Subscribing.



We don't want your kind here, leave.


----------



## αce (Apr 22, 2013)

HEY VAE
go suck a dick


----------



## Austin (Apr 22, 2013)

Vae are you mad that I carried you that one game?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2013)

vae rly is the new kyle


----------



## αce (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2013)

wow dats a cudie pie


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> Vae are you mad that I carried you that one game?



That one game that doesn't exist?

Very.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

> Had dream Tsunade was in this chapter
> Woke up and rushed to computer
> Actually worst chapter about teh power of luv





WAD said:


> vae rly is the new kyle



Kyle was only ro0d if he knew you though. Vae trashes everyone.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara's face when he recognized Hashi's chakra was epic.

I just automatically filtered out Naruto's speech. Its my brain's natural defense systems doin work.

Bleach was meh too.  Hope one piece turns out good.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

Madara about to go bat shit crazy.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there another break next week or is that sorcery over?


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2013)

No break was announced.

Magi goin on hiatus tho


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> No break was announced.
> 
> Magi goin on hiatus tho



It's Golden Week next week.

There's a break.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

Nerf AP Yi.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL ELEMENTZ, YOU GOD DAMN RETARD 

He was so bitchy back then.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

Fzzf with beautiful Sona ults


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh god no

Noob Zed's and Thresh's :'(

Twitch too

oh god

noooo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 23, 2013)

And holy shit Elementz, sounds like pre-30 problems.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

iG beats WE 3-2 in the Stars War final.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 23, 2013)

What is it with Zed's on my team and enemy team EVERY game

Jungle, top, mid

What the fuck, get the hell out.

I know its free week but damn 3 games there wasn't a game he wasn't in


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

This happens to champs every free week.

You should be used to it by now.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 23, 2013)

Lee was popular last week but not near to this extent

4 games 2 Zed's...

Damn. Thing is regardless of them being on mine or enemy team, they are both bad.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 23, 2013)

what an absolute shite chapter


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess Fiora too squishy to be a successful jungler in this meta. 



Chausie said:


> what an absolute shite chapter



AMEN SISTA


----------



## Austin (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been playing Nami a lot lately, I really like her as a support.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I guess Fiora too squishy to be a successful jungler in this meta.



No ur just dumb.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2013)

spread the nami love

and spam dat laugh


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> No ur just dumb.



Hady y u so mean lately. 



Austin said:


> I have been playing Nami a lot lately, I really like her as a support.



Nami is really really good. Bitches trippin' saying she's up.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 23, 2013)

I am guessing his bullshit meter got filled from IRL stuff


----------



## Chausie (Apr 23, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Hady y u so mean lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Nami is really really good. Bitches trippin' saying she's up.



i love her, real high on her right now. 

Feels so good when you get multiple people in her Q, is like, i forget to follow up im just going 'Amggg i got them! Wooo!'


----------



## Austin (Apr 23, 2013)

Her W is just so OP man.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2013)

Noooo not Magi. =[

damn


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2013)

Im like the nicest guy i know.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2013)

thats what happens when ur poor as fuck rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

So I just finished the DmC reboot.

I liked the game play but it was ruined by a shitty character and storyline.

Also annoyed by the fact that Sparda was apparently not the strongest Devil in this, but he was in the original series.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats what happens when ur poor as fuck rofl


All my money goes into the 12k i need to pay for my tuition zzz.


Vae said:


> So I just finished the DmC reboot.
> 
> I liked the game play but it was ruined by a shitty character and storyline.
> 
> Also annoyed by the fact that Sparda was apparently not the strongest Devil in this, but he was in the original series.



Im halfway done with it. I dont like how they changed the demon world to limbo and they did a poor job with vergil. Also the demon king in dmc1 was wayyy cooler than mundus the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And yeah the flashback with sparda all chained up and gagged by a bunch of goblins was stupid as fuck. Also wtf Dante's mother is  Angel? she's supposed to be a human damnit  

Yeah I have so many problens with the reboot. Not faithful to the original games at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

If I read correctly, Ninja Theory wanted to make Dante a bit more like the original.

But Capcom said no and wanted to appeal to a younger audience


----------



## Chausie (Apr 23, 2013)

First full day of sun in Ireland since i got here

Layer up on suncream cus im pale and shit
factor 50 i think it is

and still get burned

bloody typical


----------



## αce (Apr 23, 2013)

lol
im black
whats sun burn?


----------



## αce (Apr 23, 2013)

adrian why do you spell like a handicapped child


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

aes kun so r0od


----------



## Chausie (Apr 23, 2013)

αce said:


> lol
> im black
> whats sun burn?



where white people do lobster impressions


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

i play but there's nothing to talk to you people about


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2013)

I keep getting friend requests from random people

All of them either lvl 10 or bronze V

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## αce (Apr 23, 2013)

adrian playing taric
seems legit


----------



## Maerala (Apr 23, 2013)

Have I become the group's punching bag in Kyle's absence?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

this new system sucks for ranked


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 23, 2013)

Goova said:


> this new system sucks for ranked



You've said that 50 times.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

i dont remember saying it once. how do you remember this stuff? are you stalking me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I keep getting friend requests from random people
> 
> All of them either lvl 10 or bronze V
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



i have like 20 friend requests from peeps i dont know that ive just minimized instead of declined for some reason

actually 3 of them have the name "sylar" in it

i think they might have seen me in a featured match or something

prob when i was actually playing well



Godaime Hokage said:


> Have I become the group's punching bag in Kyle's absence?



already said vae=kyle 2.0

or 0.5

w/e


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2013)

A week ago I had 12 more victories than losses in dominion...I've now loss 3 times in a row today alone and am 1 more loss away from even..

Why does this happen >.>


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2013)

I once had 30 vics over losses in dom playing only fizz. Then I changed to ziggs, now im 10 losses over wins. ://

I'm better with ziggs too, so he really sucks on dom even if im doing great


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2013)

Can someone remind me who kyle is?

Did I start posting here after he stopped? 
>.<

?.?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 24, 2013)

Roommate bought Jayce and now im listening to him scream "BOOM HEADSHOT" from when he launches random blasts through trees and such lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2013)

Opinions on Ziggs?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2013)

i almost just exploded trying to have a smoke

this story is too unbelievable to tell without giving you guys some suspense first


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 24, 2013)

I hate human beings.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> i almost just exploded trying to have a smoke
> 
> this story is too unbelievable to tell without giving you guys some suspense first



wish all smokers died


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2013)

sounds like u need a smoke


----------



## Fiona (Apr 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> Opinions on Ziggs?



I love him in mid because of his range. 

his burst is pretty decent. 

very squishy though and mov speed is horrendous


----------



## Nim (Apr 24, 2013)

I bought Jayce and Katarina :3 any tips how to play or what to buy? ( I don't play top or mid often)


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Roommate bought Jayce and now im listening to him scream "BOOM HEADSHOT" from when he launches random blasts through trees and such lol





Goova said:


> Opinions on Ziggs?


He's pretty strong on Summoner's Rift. No idea about Dominion but I absolutely despise laning against Ziggs when im playing melee mids.


Nim♥ said:


> I bought Jayce and Katarina :3 any tips how to play or what to buy? ( I don't play top or mid often)



Buy your standard manaless ap items on kat (zhonyas, abyssal, liandrys, coid staff, deatchap, etc) playstyles with kat differ but i play really aggressive.

Jayce rushes tear of the goddess into manamune. Brutalizer into black cleaver. Bf into Bt. Toss in a warmogs and a last whisper and u win the internetz


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> i play but there's nothing to talk to you people about



Tell us your life story.

Goova u on NA?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 24, 2013)

> Jayce rushes tear of the goddess into manamune. Brutalizer into black cleaver. Bf into Bt. Toss in a warmogs and a last whisper and u win the internetz



You can also buy the Vamp Scept and rush LW for more Armor pen shred instead. I normally don't get BT unless I'm snowballing and getting a lot of kills.

Poke as Jayce is usually easy, q into e or e into q. I'm more fond of q->e because it's faster and not many people expect it. Don't do it that much unless you have a tear like Darth said. Jayce does burn a lot of manga early if you spam his skills enough. 

It's just as easy to poke with Jayce in ranged if your enemy team is melee so you don't always have to use q-e combo. Once they are low enough from your pokes, go into melee form and wreck them with the same combo. 

Teamfights, just poke, poke, poke. Yup.


----------



## Nim (Apr 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Jayce rushes tear of the goddess into manamune. Brutalizer into black cleaver. Bf into Bt. Toss in a warmogs and a last whisper and u win the internetz





Demonic Shaman said:


> You can also buy the Vamp Scept and rush LW for more Armor pen shred instead. I normally don't get BT unless I'm snowballing and getting a lot of kills.
> 
> Poke as Jayce is usually easy, q into e or e into q. I'm more fond of q->e because it's faster and not many people expect it. Don't do it that much unless you have a tear like Darth said. Jayce does burn a lot of manga early if you spam his skills enough.
> 
> ...



Okay, thank you guys


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

Winning lane isnt very hard as Jayce. Having 6 abilities and two passives at level 3 is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

brilliant


----------



## Chausie (Apr 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> i almost just exploded trying to have a smoke
> 
> this story is too unbelievable to tell without giving you guys some suspense first



thought you were giving up!

Also you guys know how long it takes for a new champs skin to go on sale, on average? I want namis skin, it so pretty and colourful


----------



## Amrun (Apr 24, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Can someone remind me who kyle is?
> 
> Did I start posting here after he stopped?
> >.<
> ...



second this


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> brilliant




10/10 would throw money at screen



Amrun said:


> second this



I think Kyle is Foreign/4N


Some player who used to basically keep a diary in this thread


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> i dont remember saying it once. how do you remember this stuff? are you stalking me?



Nvm lol, I don't know how tired I was, but I read your name as Gogeta.

Disregard my statement.

Also, WAD, even if I'm Kyle 2.0, I'm not a punching bag, because I punch back


----------



## Maerala (Apr 24, 2013)

I think what you mean to say is that you punch first. 



Vae said:


> Also, WAD Manly


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nvm lol, I don't know how tired I was, but I read your name as Gogeta.
> 
> Disregard my statement.
> 
> Also, WAD, even if I'm Kyle 2.0, I'm not a punching bag, because I punch back



I never said the new system sucks


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't lie Gogeta.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 24, 2013)

Link me to a post where i said that


----------



## Chausie (Apr 24, 2013)

you guys too cool for rep


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> 10/10 would throw money at screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember Sajin chevving him out on that shit.


"4/27/1 played akali support. felt good"

Sajin " That is annoying stop! stfu"


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2013)

paraphrasing.....


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Link me to a post where i said that



cba to find it, but I know you've said it.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 24, 2013)

Then keep your mouth shut, Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

I can't keep it shut when you're sucking on my dick.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't flatter yourself ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe your mom, then?


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2013)

They look alike :rofl


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2013)

there any sites that have good videos on them? I'd like to see some Shaco videos (so no tournament videos that split the narrative).


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2013)

The game is always changing so difficult to find a recent dedicated Shaco video.

The best I can find are old Shaco videos.

To be honest, watching the tournements would be the best way, because then you will see how he works in a team. Otherwise, they will show him in action anyway as a good jungle Shaco will be quite active, especially early game.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Shaco isn't even used in the competitive games as of now, so no go there.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2013)

Yea only old ones, which aren't really relevant now, or could be misleading if someone is trying to learn from them.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

So the Korean line up for All Stars is set.

Top: Shy
Jungle: InSec
Mid: Ambition
ADC: PraY
Support: Madlife

Coach: Reach

Looks pretty fucking scary


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2013)

Godlife alone is reason to surr20.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Godlife had 80% of the support votes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder just how badly NA/EU will be crushed.


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

> I wonder just how badly NA/EU will be crushed.



each round is best of 3
na is fucked. cant beat china in best of 3. yung liftlift pls.

eu is fucked too.
they aren't beating korea in best of 3


then the losers bracket na vs eu
that should be entertaining
scarra vs ich
LOL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2013)

inb4 NA/EU make it to finals

heads explode


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

if na wins liftlift will be praised as god


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2013)

China would close down the tournement if that happened.


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

i hope eu comes last so those eu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in twitch chat can shut up for once
most of those idiots claiming euro superiority are probably from like hungary or romania


----------



## Sasori (Apr 24, 2013)

EU claiming superiority over NA isn't really saying much though.

EU and NA are like 2 kids in the play ground arguing who is better than who, when meanwhile, their big brothers (asian servers) are having a legit boxing match.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

αce said:


> i hope eu comes last so those eu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in twitch chat can shut up for once
> most of those idiots claiming euro superiority are probably from like hungary or romania



Except the top 2 EU teams are on the same level as Korea/China while top 2 NA are not.

And all of the players except the ADC in the All Stars team are from those teams.

I honestly think they can beat Korea in the first round.
InSec/Diamond are about as good, same with Alex/Ambition, same for Edward/Godlife.

I think sOAZ can keep up with Shy just becaue he can catch Shy off guard with his amazing champion pool.

Only person I see lacking is Pete, and he still has pretty good team fighting.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

NA gonna win it all. 

I'm prepared to take bets.


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

EU is going to have communication problems. Massive ones if Diamondprox english is as bad as I think it is. I'm betting on Korea 100% here. And NA is fucked beyong belief.

Scarra is going to get shit on - as he has in every international tournament he's played in. Dyrus is going to play even more passive than he already does or he's going to get torn apart. His game impact is going to be cut down to nothing. Doublelift/Xspecial are not winning bot lane because Stgodvicious will run into lane and feed Wx double buffs then gg

Calling it now.









Korea vs China is the dream final.


----------



## Xin (Apr 24, 2013)

What server are you playing on ace?


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

na of course
you're probably on euw right?


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

i just want eu to lose so that na beats them in losers
huehuehue


----------



## Xin (Apr 24, 2013)

αce said:


> i just want eu to lose so that na beats them in losers
> huehuehue





αce said:


> na of course
> you're probably on euw right?



Haha.. yeah, but I stopped playing a few month ago


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

Xin said:


> Haha.. yeah, but I stopped playing a few month ago



wanna give me your account?


----------



## Xin (Apr 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> wanna give me your account?



Na.. I spend lots of money on that account (they really know how to get that)


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

αce said:


> *EU is going to have communication problems. Massive ones if Diamondprox english is as bad as I think it is.* I'm betting on Korea 100% here. And NA is fucked beyong belief.
> 
> Scarra is going to get shit on - as he has in every international tournament he's played in. Dyrus is going to play even more passive than he already does or he's going to get torn apart. His game impact is going to be cut down to nothing. Doublelift/Xspecial are not winning bot lane because Stgodvicious will run into lane and feed Wx double buffs then gg
> 
> ...



Diamond actually writes flawless english, look at his AMA.
He also speaks perfectly fine english as shown in interviews, it's the same thing with Edward.

Communication is not an issue for the EU team.

I call you on that Korea call and say EU takes the first round in the All Star games.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

inb4 the chinese players all speak different dialects of mandarin.


----------



## Austin (Apr 24, 2013)

Just played with a fiddle who didn't know what an Ult was.

gg.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Austin said:


> Just played with a fiddle who didn't know what an Ult was.
> 
> gg.



Still not added.

GG.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

OddOne is adorable. 

[YOUTUBE]EnmofLNpTFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

TheOddOne is OP.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

HAPPEYEHEYEHEY BIRTHDAY HADYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 24, 2013)

Watching my roommate play as Jayce in a normal game. 

He has Ghostblade, Muramana, BLack Cleaver, and a Banshees Veil. 


The thresh on the other team is losing his mind over the fact that his armor "isnt worth shit, why the fuck should i stack armor if two items help him punch right through it!"

I dont play normal games much but it always seems like at least one person from either team always loses his shit during a game.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting RP, but idk what I should spend it on. Here are the options I gave myself.

-French Maid Nidalee and Headhunter Nidalee.
-Jayce
-Trundle( to get dat extra skin )


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm thinking of getting RP, but idk what I should spend it on. Here are the options I gave myself.
> 
> -French Maid Nidalee and Headhunter Nidalee.
> -Jayce
> -Trundle( to get dat extra skin )



Why not all 3?

Though you might just want to pick a single Nidalee skin.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't say no to one or the other

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

Headhunter Nidalee is best skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2013)

just cause those soundeffects

but all nidalee skins are pretty damn good


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2013)

Give me guidance gents


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

if diamondprox english is so good why did he just do a grilled interview with a translator in russian with an english interviewer


----------



## Wesley (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in Silver III...


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

i thought you were gold


----------



## Wesley (Apr 24, 2013)

αce said:


> i thought you were gold



I had two qualifying series for gold.  Never made it...


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I had two qualifying series for gold.  Never made it...



[YOUTUBE]OXlZ6edCHqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 24, 2013)

αce said:


> if diamondprox english is so good why did he just do a grilled interview with a translator in russian with an english interviewer



Because he prefers to speak russian over english? Just because he has good english does not mean he's comfortable speaking it.

He can speak english just fine, when he writes it, it looks like someone with proper english.

He's obviously not lacking in the language aspect, he just prefers to speak russian over english.


----------



## αce (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah lets make the interview 10x harder and much more confusing for the majority english viewers that the channel has with inaccurate translations


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2013)

More bitchin sets


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 25, 2013)

Got some RP returned back cause I had Kogmaw's legendary skin from long ago and they're dropping him + Blitzcrank and Teemo. 

Not sure what to buy, I'll probably just wait for the TPA skins if they really are 750.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah lets make the interview 10x harder and much more confusing for the majority english viewers that the channel has with inaccurate translations



Or maybe, I can speak in my native language so I can express myself easier and be more comfortable during the interview.

Hurr durr, Ace, your logic is fucking retarded.


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Had to play against two Diamond V players yesterday. Lost both games sadly.


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Got Aphro to respond to me on a Facebook post. 

Worth


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 25, 2013)

Yo guys. New LoL player here.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Had to play against two Diamond V players yesterday. Lost both games sadly.



Oh wow, I faced 2 Diamonds in top?

No wonder I lost both times 

Didn't realize Renekton was Diamond as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> Yo guys. New LoL player here.



Welcome! What server do you play on and what do you nickname?

If you add a few of us we regularly play in groups and can help you get better at the game by playing with us and getting advice


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Dont take advice from Vae. 

He's trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Hady, why didn't you tell me Renekton was Diamond.

Then I could've QQed more.


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Nobody likes a whiny bitch Vae. 

Man up. 

Go watch Mulan.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 25, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> Yo guys. New LoL player here.


Run! Run before it's too late


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nobody likes a whiny bitch Vae.
> 
> Man up.
> 
> Go watch Mulan.



Come play and I'll teach you what I real man is.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Someone just picked Heimer mid in my team for ranked.

1 person calls ''Omg I always get trolls''

No one else even comments, Heimer goes 7-0-9 we force a surrender at 20 minutes.

Never underestimate the Heimer


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, Diana is new favorite champ, again.

Though, 99LP makes me sad.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

Sooo

i started playing top lane Swain

He is awesome vs people who you can kite. Trynd had to switch lanes.
I am guessing he'll be able to beat Garen, Darius, Singed, Shyvana, Malphite and such pretty easily.

How would the build look like? 

Do i rush a Seeker's vs AD? Tear maybe? Hex.Revolver? Maybe Sorc + Haunting Guise?
Halp


----------



## Amrun (Apr 25, 2013)

don't bitch on Mulan

that shit is good


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sooo
> 
> i started playing top lane Swain
> 
> ...



I can't see why you would play him top when he works better in mid.

Silly Gogeta, Swain with blue is unstoppable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

Swain with blue is legit overpowered


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I can't see why you would play him top when he works better in mid.
> 
> Silly Gogeta, Swain with blue is unstoppable.



Cause i hate mid lane

I do realize he is better mid, don't get me wrong, but i simply dislike that lane. 

If my mid laner is energy based or not mana hungry (some people are actually quite nice enough to give blue buff even when i am playing a bruiser top laner) i'll take it. Also Swain's passive + Tear + Some mana pots are enough. If you are just using E for harass it really doesn't waste your mana that much even if you use it every time it's up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2013)

Swain is awesome top, but obviously very match up dependent. 



WAD said:


> Swain with blue is legit overpowered



It feels sooooo good to have blue buff as him.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cause i hate mid lane
> 
> I do realize he is better mid, don't get me wrong, but i simply dislike that lane.
> 
> If my mid laner is energy based or not mana hungry (some people are actually quite nice enough to give blue buff even when i am playing a bruiser top laner) i'll take it. *Also Swain's passive + Tear + Some mana pots are enough.* If you are just using E for harass it really doesn't waste your mana that much even if you use it every time it's up.



Lolno, your ult drains like crazy in team fights.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2013)

Tear of the Goddess isn't good on Swain, his abilities don't spam enough/they're too mana costly, which makes tear charging counter productive.


Just buy flat mana for Swain. Rod of Ages is better for him than Archangel Staff.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Just looked up Jiyeon on Lolsummoners.

He's in the top 91%.

So impressive


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lolno, your ult drains like crazy in team fights.



I understand that, i was talking about laning phase

Late game even if my mid laner is Anivia and my jungler Amumu i am taking that blue buff, fuck them.

So far in my games people have not minded giving me any buffs if i am fed.



Violent By Design said:


> Tear of the Goddess isn't good on Swain, his abilities don't spam enough/they're too mana costly, which makes tear charging counter productive.
> 
> 
> Just buy flat mana for Swain. Rod of Ages is better for him than Archangel Staff.



Yeah 3 games with him but i've had problem stacking Tear even if i had upgraded it to Archangel's. I mean i do activate my Ulti when i recall but it's admittedly still slow as fuck.

I would buy RoA but i've read some arguments on why it isn't good in S3 although it was core in S2 (low damage, lane sustain covered by flask/pots, etc.). Still a lot of testing to do.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

RoA is still one of the best items on Swain because of the Health/Mana, he needs to get tanky and have AP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

people who say there's a difference between roa on champs between s2 and s3 are retarded

see:singed


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2013)

Morello said Ziggs late game is weak as fuck so he gonna buff it. Cant wait


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> people who say there's a difference between roa on champs between s2 and s3 are retarded
> 
> see:singed



The guy who said that made the most upvoted (and featured Swain guide) and is 2.2K ELO on NA. Judging by his description on so many match ups, i'd say the guy is quite experienced with Swain.

Also while Swain is not a pure AP carry (often people recommend FH for example) Singed is really more of a tank than Swain.

I would see how RoA would still be good on Swain since HP > resistances but i'll do a lot of testing eventually



Vae said:


> RoA is still one of the best items on Swain because of the Health/Mana, he needs to get tanky and have AP.



So what would the usual build look like?

Some have suggested more tanky build like

RoA, Rylais, Lyiandris, FH, SV

Others

Zhonyas, Rylais, Seraphs, Lyandrys, Rabadon

Hell is WoTA even a worthy purchase anymore? His E and Q fully use the spellvamp. Why is at least a Revolver bad or at least not even recommended anymore?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

BTW does anyone know who Darius's voice actor is? I've looked up on the LoL wiki, a bit on the forums, but it seems his voice actor was not even announced.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd prob do:

RoA/rylais/liandrys/hourglass/abyssal

massive HP pool

armor/mr

magic pen shred

slows/HP shred from rylai/liandrys combo 

if the enemy team is stacked on AP or AD u can sac abyssal or hourglass for a cap p much


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Personally my build on Swain would look something like this.

RoA, Liandrys, Zhonyas, Spirit Visage, Abyssal/Deathcap(depends on enemy team)

But that's just me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

SV is nice but if ur gonna go that route i feel as if u should also get WOTA cuz they go hand in hand


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I was looking at Reddit and i was looking at a topic about forum burn or whatever. And one of the people said Wukong is weak and gets bullied in top lane. (Morello disagreed since he has a very high win rate). The point of Wukong is teamfights and armor shred. I often play wukong to win games and not win lane. Besides Koreans or at least maknoon made a comment about wukong and his level two.

Anyways Swain top lane. I like him but he does burn mana. Wad and vae gave good examples of his build though i lean towards the Sv if you are top lane. If you're on purple side you can try to steal enemy blue. Other than that he works top lane against champs like non gap closers, singed and vladimir


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Anyways Swain top lane. I like him but he does burn mana. Wad and vae gave good examples of his build though i lean towards the Sv if you are top lane. If you're on purple side you can try to steal enemy blue. Other than that he works top lane against champs like non gap closers, singed and vladimir



Well his Q is a slow that really does no damage past lvl 3, yet burns a lot of mana. Same for his W. I really only harass with my E whenever i have the chance, and only go for Q and W if i am going for the kill.


Anyway, thanks a lot on the input, all 3 of you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

Wukong is beast in aoe comps


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

Swain's trash. Screw that guy go play Riven.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Swain's trash. Screw that guy go play Riven.



Hey, you play your fodder champ and i'll play mine


----------



## αce (Apr 25, 2013)

swain is overpowered


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2013)

αce said:


> swain is overpowered


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

well no shit riven is op as fuck


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

I've managed to notice my farm at 20 minutes. It seems to revolve very closely around 150. Is that decent enough when you have high aggression?

Also, vs. 2-0 Shen, dive mid, get kills, get back in the game. End 14-4-7.
Fuck yeah Nocturne top lane. Saw enemy Cait farming top lane for a very short time, Ulted, killed her in 2-3 seconds. No tank nocturne bitch ass shit.

I've actually experimented builds with him and AS + ArPen works best for him. Especially ArPen. Such a strong stat on him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

150 farm in 20 minutes is good by any standards

we dont live in a perfect world where we can freefarm with 0 deaths and 0 aggression and 0 ganks and 1 trip back to base to get 230 CS in 20 minutes


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

It's like a rule that top lane will get less farm than mid lane

I am trying to break the barrier and reach 160+ next time.
Also at 10 minutes i average 60 CS, which is shit. I need to get it to at least 70

WAD what's your average CS
Or have you abandoned the lanes and went on to become the master jungler


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2013)

havent played in a while but yea i jungle a lot

and if not ill be typically mid in which case i play very roam-intensive champs

i just love whoring the map


----------



## αce (Apr 25, 2013)

someone play with me later


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2013)

αce said:


> someone play with me later



no one likes you.


----------



## Taha (Apr 25, 2013)

just got rumble  , any recommended build ?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2013)

sorc haunting rylais lyiandria zhonya whatever


----------



## Maerala (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Hady! :33

Still the 25th in Florida so I win.



αce said:


> someone play with me later



Leggo


----------



## αce (Apr 25, 2013)

honestly just get hat liandrys on rumble
man build


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 25, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> no one likes you.



LOL, I like this guy


----------



## OS (Apr 25, 2013)

>Go on twitch.
>click on random girl stream
>Behkuh
>read profile
>20
>loves Tower of God

is this love?


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Go on twitch.
> >click on random girl stream
> >Behkuh
> >read profile
> ...



that's hotshot's current girlfriend and at one point she's slept with saintvicious and chaox.

wouldn't aim for that tbh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Apr 26, 2013)

Since I mainly play top and jungle does that mean I do Chess Boxing? Fuck yeah


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

I hate children.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 26, 2013)

na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=3376903

thoughts on this? with the recent manamune change to physical (lol ryze) this seems more viable. apparently Tpa has started or have been using this.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=3376903
> 
> thoughts on this? with the recent manamune change to physical (lol ryze) this seems more viable. apparently Tpa has started or have been using this.



wait wtf isn't that VBD on Shen?

lolol. 

It's a situational build. Building IE/PD/BT/LW would mathematically be a lot smarter if you were the main source of damage on your team. But if your team relied on poke, or had other comparable damage sources then I suppose it would might work pretty well. It's definitely not a go to Ezreal build though and honestly the ultimate decider here is your playstyle. If you're not an aggressive adc and you just want to sit back and shoot Q's all day that slow and deal a little extra damage then it's great, but if you're a man mode ezreal that arcane shifts into the enemy malphite then this build probably isn't for you.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

wait manamune does physical damage now?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Mainly play ADC and Jungle.

Guess I like Chess and Whack-a-mole.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> that's hotshot's current girlfriend and at one point she's slept with saintvicious and *chaox*.
> 
> wouldn't aim for that tbh.



ew. Idk if they slept together, but ew.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_7K0nseFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh8RfZqvZSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Well she is kind of ugly.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol @ the TOP image. 
KNOCK OUT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2013)

christina vee

kinda ugly?

wat


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

> Well she is kind of ugly.



take a look at this guy


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't look away.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

so looked up her pic, she's aight....
fuck u guys


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait wtf isn't that VBD on Shen?
> 
> lolol.
> 
> It's a situational build. Building IE/PD/BT/LW would mathematically be a lot smarter if you were the main source of damage on your team. But if your team relied on poke, or had other comparable damage sources then I suppose it would might work pretty well. It's definitely not a go to Ezreal build though and honestly the ultimate decider here is your playstyle. If you're not an aggressive adc and you just want to sit back and shoot Q's all day that slow and deal a little extra damage then it's great, but if you're a man mode ezreal that arcane shifts into the enemy malphite then this build probably isn't for you.





yeah, that's me rocking the ninja.

Wait sera, you were the Ezreal ?  Either way, we played each  with each other by coincidence. We're linked for eternity now. 


Yeah, I've seen that Ezreal build a lot lately. It's good poke, Riven was eating mad mystic shots before engaging . Our team got poked to death in that game.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

eg's play style is the most boring piece of shit ive possibly ever seen


----------



## Chausie (Apr 26, 2013)

αce said:


> eg's play style is the most boring piece of shit ive possibly ever seen



i like it


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Wicked on Zac.

also, she kind of is. I don't know what it is. Sometimes she's hot, but then sometimes she's ugly.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wicked on Zac.
> 
> also, she kind of is. I don't know what it is. Sometimes she's hot, but then sometimes she's ugly.


It's called make up.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well she is kind of ugly.



Die in a fire.

On another note, EG 1-0 against CW atm.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

no fucks given
eg puts me to sleep
and i dont like anyone on that team
or in eu for that matter

but at least i can watch GG and Fnatic




also eu adc's only play varus and mf because they can't play anything else. press r. 
op


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

With makeup she's hot, without it, she's kinda ugly.

Btw, I'm in Bronze 3 after placement. How does this stuff work?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

αce said:


> no fucks given
> eg puts me to sleep
> and i dont like anyone on that team
> or in eu for that matter
> ...



Lol you're so full of shit 
They play more than Varus and MF, you just never watch EU games because you don't like them.

Personally I can't see how you don't like the EG members, they're all really nice, polite and good at the game.

Guess you're just a jelly hater, ^ (use bro) will be ^ (use bro).
Go steal a bike.

EDIT: Also, there's a difference between playing some ADCs only because you can't play anything else, and playing them because they mesh well with the team and has amazing CC/AoE damage ults.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

Win games

 profit


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

how come no one picks udyr anymore?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how come no one picks udyr anymore?



Too easy to kite, not as good as he was back in the day because now everyone has slows/escapes.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

> Personally I can't see how you don't like the EG members, they're all really nice, polite and good at the game.



i dont need an explanation
krepo is possibly the only one i can grow fond of



> Guess you're just a jelly hater, ^ (use bro) will be ^ (use bro).
> Go steal a bike.



jelly implies i would want to be a pro gamer

and im getting really tired of this racist shit
yeah i dont care but once in a while its just like shut the fuck up
seriously

internet tough guys piss me off


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol, you mad ^ (use bro)?
Get used to it


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

vae
get laid


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe sometime in the future.

Go spend some time with your imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

imaginary implies i dont have a blow up doll in my room right now


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Touch? Ace, well played.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like advice ddj  should get imo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 26, 2013)

[DemonDragonJ]

What do you imply by suggesting that I should replace a real-life acquisition of a female companion with a masturbatory tool?

[/DemonDragonJ]


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USdfjMVqTHo[/YOUTUBE]

id go here


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Too easy to kite, not as good as he was back in the day because now everyone has slows/escapes.



What about with boots of swiftness?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What about with boots of swiftness?



Doesn't change the fact that he's still easy to kite. It might stop the effectiveness of slows a little bit but not THAT much.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

HAHAHA

^ (use bro)

GO TEAL A BIKE

LOL

oh man I find that way too funny.

More like Mexicans am I right?     

*gets negged*


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL VAE GET LAID

as soon as he hits diamond maybe


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

So basically, I'm never getting laid?


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll be your wing man and carry you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

So I'll be stuck in Bronze for all my life after you drag me down.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Sure you are


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHyuHoXJpEo[/YOUTUBE]

the god


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

aAa is apparently disqualified because they couldn't find a sub in time.
One of their members had a family emergency and had to leave a WEEK before, yet none of their subs could make it anyway so they're disqualified.

Talk about shitty ass subs, what's the point of agreeing to sub if you can't sub at any moments notice, jesus.

Sucks for aAa but this is awesome for SK Gaming.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> [DemonDragonJ]
> 
> What do you imply by suggesting that I should replace a real-life acquisition of a female companion with a masturbatory tool?
> 
> [/DemonDragonJ]



all hail our robotic overlord


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

fuck
i wanted to see ocelote cry


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

thresh or zac, who should i buy? both guys are pretty baller.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

thresh
big plays


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you actually like support? If not, Zac, he's a good jungler and he works well top.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

I like jungle and support, and in till I fix my router, they are basically all I play.

Thresh is fun, but I'm turned off that everyone bans him now. I like playing them when they're underrated :ho.

Zac was really cool too I thought. Either way, both make good plays.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Thresh was never underrated.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

EU servers OP, making even the tournament servers go down.

Riot still doing shit at lan events, nothing has changed since worlds


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep, had a match, everyone lagged hard, multiple disconnections


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait manamune does physical damage now?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



yeah jayce and kha zix aren't complaining though.

Yeah it is a situational build but it seems that it amplify's everything that is annoying about Ez: that poke and and the feeling of never being able to catch him. I tested it and the q is always up if you hit someone and you have like a flash every 4 seconds. Maybe it could work top like people have done vayne top.

I love aggressive adc's though thats why i normally only play Draaaaven. My positioning is too shit to play vayne at the moment.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> yeah, that's me rocking the ninja.
> 
> Wait sera, you were the Ezreal ?  Either way, we played each  with each other by coincidence. We're linked for eternity now.
> 
> ...



hahaha na that wasn't me. which server are you on?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

EG was doing well against CW in the third game.
Now they have to remake


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> hahaha na that wasn't me. which server are you on?



north america.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> north america.



 I'm on Euw


Thoughts on twitch as an adc? I was pretty stunned by that Doublelift duel with Megazero, but then again that it is Doublelift. 

is he an early game champ or a late game monster?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 26, 2013)

Always looked at Twitch as a late game ADC damage wise. His roaming can be nice in mid game though, I dont think he's ever very weak except the early levels. Def wouldn't call him an early game ADC, he'd get his ass whooped by Cait, Graves, Ez, MF, Corki from my experience.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Personally I'd say Twitch is at his strongest in early game and late game but has a kind of weak mid game.

Early game his true damage and expunge is really strong and will win him almost any trade, along with his stealth AS buff.

Mid game he's weak because expunge isn't as strong anymore, and he needs good items to use his ult to full effect.

Late game he's terror with his ult, he shreds through teams like paper with full build and good positioning.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

GG EG, Gratz on staying in the LCS.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 26, 2013)

LA Servers!


----------



## Shozan (Apr 26, 2013)

Garen is voiced by the same guy who voiced Goku! Garen OP!

Ezreal is Vegeta!


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Garen is voiced by the same guy who voiced Goku! Garen OP!
> 
> Ezreal is Vegeta!



Lol, no.

That's incorrect.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 26, 2013)

Kyle Herbert is the guy who voiced Ezreal, the same guy who voiced adult Gohan on DBZ/DBGT. No relation to Vegeta whatsoever.

And the guy who voiced Garen also didn't voice Goku. At least not in the funimation dub


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

EG beat the wolves?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 26, 2013)

I was talking about the spanish voices they are getting for Latin American servers


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

I think Dig is finished.

Edit: Oh, it's best of 3. I though I just witnessed the painful demise of Dignitas.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Kiwi doesn't seem to know how to initiate as Zac.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know why Dig did such a teamcomp with stakes this high. TF? Scarra, your TF sucks. Zac? How many times has Kiwi done Zac at a LAN? Lee Sin? Nasus, Voli, and Jarvan aren't dead yet. Come on Dig.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

GGU obviously throwing this game.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I was talking about the spanish voices they are getting for Latin American servers



Mentioning something like that would usually be a good idea.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

R.I.P Dignitas.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Suicide watch for Scarra.

What happens to Dig now though?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

all of my lulz


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Suicide watch for Scarra.
> 
> What happens to Dig now though?



Scarra kills DJLambo, Patoy, then himself. QTPie shaves his hair and becomes a model. Crumbz dies of liver disease due to alcoholism in 5 years. Kiwikid becomes a hermit in a small, unknown European country.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

So they have to requalify?


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

they got knocked down to relegation
they have to face an amateur team
whoever wins qualifies for summer season of lcs


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

rip clg


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

That was one of the saddest games ever. And I look at Hotshot and die on the inside. Considering he did the most for his team.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

rofl clg got spanked


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

chauster needs to fucking stop
just re-evaluate life and just stop


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That was one of the saddest games ever. And I look at Hotshot and die on the inside. Considering he did the most for his team.



He tried. It was obvious to see he was the only trying hard. I still believe in them. 

And Dig, even when they do well, they always fell short. They're my least favorite in the NA scene (dislike them) and I don't know I sometimes fall asleep in Dig games.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 26, 2013)

could someone please care to elaborate the last few posts in this thread so i can understand what's going on?


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> could someone please care to elaborate the last few posts in this thread so i can understand what's going on?



Dig lost to GGU and CLG got rocked in the 1st of the 3 games to Vulcun.

also, I found this a while ago and wondered if this is true of Bekkuh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 26, 2013)

I need a tl;dr version. I have one working eye at the moment its too much strain on that lol.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> could someone please care to elaborate the last few posts in this thread so i can understand what's going on?


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

It's basically saying bekkuh is a 2 face gold digging whore who ruined CLG.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

even bigger stomp than game 1 was
wtf?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

im on my phone and missed the end of game 2  I'm  assuming  clg  won


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

I remember when all of those Dig fans and CLG fans, and CRS fans were saying TSM were all washed up at the beginning of S3. Their tears are delicious.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2013)

Never mind,Vulcan is retarded.

Edit: Nope, tears are still cool and refreshing.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2013)

RIP CLG


Btw, tbf, TSM was pretty shit at the beginning. Then Wildturtle came.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2013)

if jiji knocks out clg ill laugh so hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2013)

rofl

curse will lose too

the age of underdogs is up

time to exit the old guard to save NA


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Even if Curse loses, they won't get knocked out of LCS at least.

Dig and CLG can both be knocked out of the LCS, which would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2013)

Welp, went against a Skarner top lane who has for some reason actually played him top lane before this match.
Felt like Sajin shenanigans.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 27, 2013)

My roommate discovered the Tribunal this morning. 

He is now terrified that he is gonna be getting banned soon  

I tried explaining you have to get alot of reports over a series of games but he is still all paranoid now


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Fnatic vs EG in 5 minutes


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fnatic vs EG in 5 minutes



the voting's at 58% to 42%. A lot closer than I thought. A lot of EG fans must have gotten confident after yesterday's victory against CW.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

EG aren't that bad anymore, they've stepped up their game.

Not season 2 level, but good enough.
They've proven they can beat Fnatic recently though, 2-3 weeks ago or something like that?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

''He's one of the two yellow ADCs''


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

I was going to watch LCS EU, then I realized CJ Blaze vs MVP Blue is ongoing, and after that it's KTB vs SKT1


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

BLAZE 2-0 WOOOOOOO

at least they aren't fucking clg
my reaction after the clg games:


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

jiji knocks out clg and replaces their bot lane with aphro and doublelift
all calculated by the GOD BIGFATJIJI


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

KTB vs SKT1 starting in a few minute


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

InSec on Shaco, fuck yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

InSec 2:12 both buffs, 2:45 firstblood at top lane.

 Korean Shaco OP.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

reapered>god

god being shy


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

Gambit and CLG NA are probly the best teams in the world atm.


^
Twitch chat 101


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Expession > Reapered.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

if by ">" you mean "learns from the god" then i agree


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Kill yourself, Reapered isn't the best anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

also ambition carried so hard on karthus from a 5k deficit lead
definitely deserved his all star spot
ambition is just amazing


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

The thing I've noticed about OGN is that it's very often a stomp because when they get an advantage they know how to keep it.

Which is really amazing imo, so when you see a come back it's even more impressive.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Alex chased 1v3, trades kill.
Meanwhile, GG takes inhib in bot and mid.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

clg broke my heart
time to stick to blaze


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2013)

I give up.

6 troll games in a row


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> clg broke my heart
> time to stick to blaze



Ace pls, gotta stick to KTB.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

How about fuck korean teams in general. 


Stick to your damn international allegiances ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Let th Koreans cheer for Koreans. i for one will forever cheer TSM


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

so im not allowed to cheer for international teams? makes sense.
keep your baylife faggotry. 

there are no canadian teams so by definition every single team i root for will be international
blah blah america is close to canada


yeah i stil like clg
even though those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just dropped to relegation


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

You live in Europe so you can't cheer for TSM.

Fuck your logic, Hady.

I'll cheer for Korean teams if I want, stop being a fucking cunt about it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

i cheer for na

na4life

you can cheer for teams outside your country if u suck imo


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i cheer for na
> 
> na4life
> 
> you can cheer for teams outside your country if u suck imo



Guess I gotta cheer for no one since there's not a single ''all Swedish'' team.

You and Hady both have fucking retarded logic.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

u gt ur eu

i got my na

np


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

dont know why you hate asian teams so much

watching asian teams then watching na lcs is like watching nba then watching grade 9 basketball


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> dont know why you hate asian teams so much
> 
> watching asian teams then watching na lcs is like watching nba then watching grade 9 basketball



I think he's just hating because he can't appreciate how good they are.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

i really hope clg is keeping off social media
hotshot will start cutting himself


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> dont know why you hate asian teams so much
> 
> watching asian teams then watching na lcs is like watching nba then watching grade 9 basketball


rofl what when did i say i hate asian teams

ill just root for na over them

even if they dont stand a chance


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

not you 
archi pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

o ok my b thn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2013)

i will conquer brazil


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2013)

How do you fight Ezreal, or champs like Corki/Trist/Twitch who have either an escape, long range or both?

I am talking about late game when they have FM/Red buff >.>

That shit sucks dick.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

corki, trist, twitch late game? you don't do anything. you just die. no but really you need to gap close because twitch and trist will just sit from 10 miles away and chunk your health

and ezreal is op


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i cheer for na
> 
> na4life
> 
> you can cheer for teams outside your country if u suck imo



LG u are so wise sir.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

rooting for someone simply because they live close to you always seemed retarded to me


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

I go for EU teams instead of NA, even when I'm 'Murican. Na seems like the kind who take others ideas all the time. Even then I find EU's playstyle better. And CW used Syndra. Just sayin


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> rooting for someone simply because they live close to you always seemed retarded to me


It's called nationalism. 

or something.

have pride where you come from 

so vain but whateves.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

nationalism is retarded
for the most part


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

if i come from somalia should i be proud?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2013)

north korea pride ah ah


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

nk best korea


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL :rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Rammus in ARAM is OP?

Shame on you all, Chausie and Cronos


----------



## Chausie (Apr 27, 2013)

ohnoes, i did little damage on ryze

im just happy i managed to get kills tbh! That never ever happens


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

phage and shiv zed
are you proud?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm really proud.

For some reason, Zed would waste his ult on me every fight.

The Rammus with 4.5k HP and 500+ armor.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i cheer for na
> 
> na4life
> 
> you can cheer for teams outside your country if u suck imo


 This guy knows what's up.


αce said:


> phage and shiv zed
> are you proud?



 Let's not forget the sheen now 

oh and WAD dont transfer to Brazil imo.  I heard challenger players get matched with bronze v's and shit. 

Also Vae I technically live in Asia, not Europe. But I play on the Norh American server so fuck you NA4lyfe


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

> oh and WAD dont transfer to Brazil imo. I heard challenger players get matched with bronze v's and shit.



implying those are two seperate leagues in br
huehuehue


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

mandatory cloud best mid na?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

''NA4lyfe''

Please die in a fire.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> corki, trist, twitch late game? you don't do anything. you just die. no but really you need to gap close because twitch and trist will just sit from 10 miles away and chunk your health
> 
> and ezreal is op



I was Darius but hell even with Jax, once i was against a late game Vayne (mind you i could duel her cause i was fed too), but, i leap to her, she Q's away, i flash to stun her, she E's me away, i try to close distance with Botrk, she activates Botrk too.

It's like if you are not Zed or Olaf you can't kill a well protected ADC with red buff/FM.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

LETS GO VULCAN
MANCLOUD AND SYCHO SID ARE OP AS FUCK


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I was Darius but hell even with Jax, once i was against a late game Vayne (mind you i could duel her cause i was fed too), but, i leap to her, she Q's away, i flash to stun her, she E's me away, i try to close distance with Botrk, she activates Botrk too.
> 
> It's like if you are not Zed or Olaf you can't kill a well protected ADC with red buff/FM.



Darius is trash in late game team fights, he can't chase any ADC down, and his ult is all he's good for at that point.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

nerf mancloud. riot pls
and sycho sid is king at split


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darius is trash in late game team fights, he can't chase any ADC down, and his ult is all he's good for at that point.



Oh i know that

TBH Darius is really bad ATM

His laning phase does not even come close to how bad his late game is.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do you fight Ezreal, or champs like Corki/Trist/Twitch who have either an escape, long range or both?
> 
> I am talking about late game when they have FM/Red buff >.>
> 
> That shit sucks dick.



You protect your ADC and not suicide for their ADC when they can kill you.

If you're Darius, you're better be tanky as fuck and just peel for your adc and help them take down whoever is attacking your adc.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You protect your ADC and not suicide for their ADC when they can kill you.
> 
> If you're Darius, you're better be tanky as fuck and just peel for your adc and help them take down whoever is attacking your adc.



I had BC, Maw, Omen, Sunfire, Warmogs and Mercs.

4.8 K HP, 210 armor, 130~ MR

When full HP Trist lost to full HP Ezreal late game with full build, you know something is wrong.

If she didn't have shit positioning and bought something like FM or got red buff to kite Singed, she wouldn't have died so fast. And this was with support Blitz peeling for her.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''NA4lyfe''
> 
> Please die in a fire.



The blood of Dragons runs through my veins. Fire cannot hurt me!


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Mancloud was good but gg TSAYM too strong.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Why is Xpecial wearing cat ears


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Why all the better to hear you with my dear.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

FUCK
MANCLOUD PLS


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Ace u should have known better. 

TSM numero uno


----------



## Vinceism (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, avid LoL player here. Favorite roles: ADC, AP and Support .

LCS: Dig and CLG lost? Really? Disappointed.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol nice post count. 

You play on NA? Wats ur summoner name?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> *Lol nice post count. *
> 
> You play on NA? Wats ur summoner name?



No need to be rude just because you and WAD have no life outside of NF


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 27, 2013)

Crs should never use Sona. No matter what they don't hit Sona ults.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> No need to be rude just because you and WAD have no life outside of NF



7.3 posts per day is no life? 

Coming from a guy whos in front of his computer all day every day that doesnt really mean much 

And the guy joined the forum in 2008 and he only has 4 posts. I think I can safely remark about that. And I wasnt even being rude. Why are you so sensitive Vae? 

Y SO SRS?


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

CRS lost to GGU in game 1. Seriously, leave it to NA to not know that Trynd is a good split pusher as AD.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Who the fuck leaves tryndamere alone to farm.


Rhux is trash.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

GGU playing vlad. Interest peaked.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> 7.3 posts per day is no life?
> 
> Coming from a guy whos in front of his computer all day every day that doesnt really mean much
> 
> ...



Y SO BAD?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

If Curse get 2-0ed I'm gonna laugh.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

how does wad not have a life outside of this game? clearly we aren't talking about the same person


also voyboy
the hype
i should have seen thru it
hes just an average top laner at this point
zzzz


cop is garbage
rhux is garbage


curse wont beat tsm
even if they win this


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

reapereds vlad top is the stuff of legends
from what i remember Flame from blaze also shat all over dyrus with vladimir


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

All aboard the hype train choo choo!


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

lol its because shen
vlad shits on shen
so basically if vlad free farms in a lane g fucking g son


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

nvm lane swap
but you want to shut down vlad to the point where he cant do anything
otherwise hes just gonna eat everyone alive


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Ace is world's foremost expert on Hemomancers.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> All aboard the hype train choo choo!



All aboard the asian hate train, choo choo.


----------



## Darth (Apr 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> All aboard the asian hate train, choo choo.



I hear they give out free doughnuts!


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

instead of dragon they should just go for turrets when GGU is occupied by it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I had BC, Maw, Omen, Sunfire, Warmogs and Mercs.
> 
> 4.8 K HP, 210 armor, 130~ MR
> 
> ...



I'd trade BC for something else by that point. Maybe get frozen mallet for the slow. Your ADC is essential in late game, so you have to protect her. If she's shit, there's not much you can do. But you have to peel for her with Blitz because if you go for their ADC late game, you'll just die. A full build including LW will just melt you down.

Come on CRS >_> Better not get 2-0'd. Glad TSM won but I feel they need more strategies for the Koreans. Otherwise it's going to be easy to counter them.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Hady, suck a dick or get on league.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

KDA through the roof on Cop.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Inb4 Jiyeon saying ''Cop best ADC NA''

EDIT: Fuck, too late.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Just wanted to add, because I felt like looking at Cops stats from the Spring split, the only 2 ADCs with less GPM than him are Zuna and Brunch U


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Rhux looks like he's actually worse than Elementz...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Someone please tell Jiyeon that Rhux has been doing fine this game, it's not his call when to initiate.

EDIT: Also the fact that Rhux is a top laner and just went support now to take over for Elementz, but can at least hit his ults.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 27, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK RHUX?

The flash + tanking turret was a huge bad move. Hopefully not a throw to lose the game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Rhux looks like he's actually worse than Elementz...


at least he can hit his ult


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

COP RUNNING AWAY WITH FULL HP, STILL NOT AUTO ATTACKING


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

He can land ults, but his positioning is Zuna level.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

cop running away with full health wtf


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 27, 2013)

Good thing Crs had Rhux instead of Elementz. Elementz would have flashed then ulted backwards.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Good thing Crs had Rhux instead of Elementz. Elementz would have flashed then ulted backwards.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Good thing Crs had Rhux instead of Elementz. Elementz would have flashed then ulted backwards.



He also wouldn't have been involved in every kill except 1.

Also, that last team fight, Cop didn't go in until 5 seconds after MashMe died, he doesn't fight until he knows the team has the advantage in the fight, meaning they're healthy and have a kill already.

It's fucking pathetic, I've never seen such a pussy ADC.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Throw cityyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Ya

Curse about to get 2-0d by GGU.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait.

What the fuck.

Cop has no boots.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> Cop has no boots.



HAHAHA IS JIYEON FOR REAL, SOMEONE ASK HIM IF HE'S STUPID, LOOOL


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wait.
> 
> What the fuck.
> 
> Cop has no boots.


uhhh yeah lol

zephyr instead of boots final build is normal


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

why would cop need boots this late
he has zephyr


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 27, 2013)

Good guy Cop, helps GGU kill baron and throws away his ult.

Edit: Even in spite of his ineptitude Crs won.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

"cop 1v1 mashme"

meanwhile 2 people beside him


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Cop getting so hyphy.

To game three we go.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

They should just run the same team comp again.

Saint is probably gonna go Fizz jungle or something and throw.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> uhhh yeah lol
> 
> zephyr instead of boots final build is normal



This.

And holllllly shit. Such a long match. This would've ended so much earlier if Rhux didn't throw initially by that stepping on a trap then Flash + Tanking turret. Yeah he got MashMe but MashMe had cleanse so I don't understand why he took that risk.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

αce said:


> "cop 1v1 mashme"
> 
> meanwhile 2 people beside him



DontMashMe dropping Cop to 100 HP 3v1, only his insane life steal saved him.

Cop in that fight, 1 hit back off, 1 hit back off, 1 hit flash forward cause now it's safe to not die.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Curse needs a real good lane pusher. Shen's only good because of the ult. Though honestly Voyboy should have gotten Hydra. Maybe not as effective in TF's as botrk but the wave clear is better.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

cop is bad
whats new

st was smart
ulted mashme zoned him out of the fight


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Saint/Liquid should let Voy go back to playing assassins.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

and then dying randomly?
thank god voy didnt make all stars
hed just die going all in on shy/caomei/soaz/stanley


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

all of whom make voyboy look like a wood IV


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Voy doesn't play as well as he does on champions like Gragas and Renekton as he does on his assassins.

Saint really about to jungle Zac


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Saint on Zac. Is your body ready?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Curse is about to play a game of yoloqueue.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Jacky is on Malph, and VB is on Kennen....wut?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Yoloqueue I tell you.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Zac ganks too strong.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Hady don't log on Darth Sheik, WAD is playing.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

WAD 18-1 TF in a 25 minute game.

Misaya level smurfs.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Crs throwing the game hard.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 27, 2013)

Voy with the throws haha. Gets caught 2 times in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow........Team Throw


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

What a throw.

Curse deserved to lose for that team comp.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 27, 2013)

CLG, DIG and now Curse. Playoffs, where WTF happens.

Also scary moment where TSM almost loses their set as well haha


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 27, 2013)

I take it Curse lost?


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

It was actually a good team comp. It's just....Saint making horrible plays. That turret dive at the beginning was unnecessary. They could have just pushed another lane.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2013)

Why would they put Jacky on Malphite though.

Give it to Voy who's actually played him before and let Jacky play AP Kennen.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

I hear Voy's actually a good assassin.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

My back hurts from carrying with WAD.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

that game
number one reason u dont turtle against yordles


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

WAD, have my babies with that peel.


----------



## αce (Apr 27, 2013)

although u guys should know by now that my jungling is terrible


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 27, 2013)

Not as terrible as LGs Blitz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2013)

the cringes


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2013)

these haters


----------



## Vinceism (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol nice post count.
> 
> You play on NA? Wats ur summoner name?



I have been lurking until now lol .

Yeah, NA, Elitisms. Diamond 5 .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2013)

rival-chan


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Our 2nd Diamond play has appeared.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes

feeling even more inferior

yes


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

1 year(s) 1 day(s) 21 hours since I made my account


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

αce said:


> and then dying randomly?
> thank god voy didnt make all stars
> hed just die going all in on shy/caomei/soaz/stanley





αce said:


> all of whom make voyboy look like a wood IV



No but real talk ace, you're worse than twitch chat.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> No but real talk ace, you're worse than twitch chat.



Ace wants me to have his babies too.

Sounds like something Twitch chat would say


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

> No but real talk ace, you're worse than twitch chat.



So what did I say that was wrong? If voyboy went to all stars his aggression would have been punished and he would become a liability. If Twitch chat says that then the Twitch chat is right. 

Unlike twitch chat users my opinions aren't influenced by my over inflated ovaries. Everyone and their mothers over there hates reginald to the point of absurdity, even though the winning streak they are on is due to his calls. Last I checked I also wasn't macro spamming penises and scarra faces. 


Everything I said in what you quoted is true. Although you don't watch Chinese or Korean League so you probably don't even know how good Shy and PDDi are. (caomei was a typo)


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

i shall become twitch chat
thank darth for this development


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Ace has a point, you don't even follow OGN or LPL so you can't really comment and call us biased when YOU'RE the one who is really biased.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Wat. I follow OGn probably more than ace. 

And fuck lpl cause timezones are stupid. 

And bs voyboy is mechanically as sound as several top players and although I would have rather had Dyrus go to all stars I think voy could have held his own if he had went too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2013)

best top laner: tp/ignite heimer

he is the savior


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

If you think Voyboy is on the same mechanical level as multiple OGN top laners, then you really don't watch OGN.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

WAD-kun goes AFK too often.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 28, 2013)

Wait what, Chinese tits? Vae? Wtf?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Wait what, Chinese tits? Vae? Wtf?



What are you talking about?

EDIT: Oh, the EUW name.

I told you, it's not my account


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

This Finals..


----------



## Chausie (Apr 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the EUW name.
> 
> I told you, it's not my account



If you say so!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Come on Gambittttt. Don't get second place.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

Fnatic wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Ughhh. Well congratulations to Fnatic, still hoped for GG but good job to them. They all did so well in it


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn I missed the last game. Just got on a computer now.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

It was one of those games where if Fnatic let GG farm, it would have been over. Also, xpeke was being xpeke


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U19caSu_J7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

not sure if brilliant play or mega fail.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

vulcan is karazy


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Why do people go Vayne top again?
Especially against a Zed.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do people go Vayne top again?
> Especially against a Zed.



Because Voyboy does it sometimes.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Everything voy does, Solo q players think they'll do better.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

because they think they are good


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

tbh i wanna play ghost ignite gator now. 

voy's 9/1 with it. and it looks so fun


----------



## Sajin (Apr 28, 2013)

Because it works


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Curse:

Kill Kog Maw.

Love MrChubz.

P.S. TSM


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Zuna buys GA because his positioning is so bad he needs the extra life.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

I dunno they had Trist.

that was moreso jacky feeding and saint getting caught. 

well that and they got hella outcomped for late game imo


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Zuna buys GA because his positioning is so bad he needs the extra life.



lol Jiyeon.

that's what they said about Genja. Every time he won a game after buying GA.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Zuna buys GA because his positioning is so bad he needs the extra life.



and cop can go full damage because he never gets caught, because he never joins except to clean up because well

stats speak for themselves AMIRITE


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 28, 2013)

Cop's KDA was shit that game anyways. He probably would have been better off going suicide mode for Kog.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Jacky got wrecked with Ori.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Jacky got wrecked with Ori.



he landed some good shockwaves but he just got wrecked in every teamfight. 

bad positioning x100


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Jiyeon.
> 
> that's what they said about Genja. Every time he won a game after buying GA.



But the difference between Genja and Zuna is that Genja is actually good.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But the difference between Genja and Zuna is that Genja is actually good.



lol Zuna's not bad tho


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Zuna and Brunch U are the worst AD carries in the pro scene.
Not even Brunch U anymore cause he retired and went back to being a normal.

Also, Curse's team comp


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Vulcan bringing back the double wota comp


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Wombo combo from Sona, Shen and Noct.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Zuna so bad he gets first blood.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Jacky died once and said fuck that


----------



## Taha (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Zuna's not bad tho



at least now we know Zuna  > Cop


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> Zuna so bad he gets first blood.



I guess every time a player gets first blood they're automatically good.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Curse are really losing with this team comp.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I guess every time a player gets first blood they're automatically good.



well he outplayed jacky pretty hard so...


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Zuna on Kog just outplayed Noc and Shen on his turret.

Yeah I wouldn't call him bad tbh.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Voyboy let himself get outplayed by Zuna.

I'm done.

I'm going to go catch up on Game of Thrones while Curse throw themselves to 4th place.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Elementz had some pretty terror Crescendos, but not sure if Rhux was an upgrade.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Just ban Sona so that Rhux can't take her.

Just ban Rhux.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

8K lead at 21 minutes Curse getting roflstomped.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Curse are just like Arsenal.

Shit on a high profile team one day, get embarrassed by a pisser squad the next.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2013)

I got banned. 2 days. Lol, I am probably the most toxic person here too.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

There's that one guy on here who got permabanned so you're probably not the most toxic.


----------



## Nim (Apr 28, 2013)

When do you guys play LoL together so I can join? (if you want to play with a bad adc/supp ._.)


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

How do you get permd 

I verbally abuse someone in every match I haven't even been banned for toxicity yet.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 28, 2013)

TSM is all washed up they said. Curse is the real deal they said. Voyboy, Saint, and Jacky are the best at their roles they said. Crs > CLG > Dig >>>>> TSM they said. I'll bathe in the tears for a week.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Curse are the masters of the art of throws.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been saying TSM is number 1 for 2 weeks now. CRS is done. Cop doesn't know what he's doing without MF. And even on MF he just presses R and doesn't feel like dying. jacky got caught by godwater hooks. yup i dont know how crs ever got to number 1. everyone else must have been in a slump. legitimately think that clg would have stomped crs had they been matched up

also
brunchu bad?
doublelift disagrees
and doublelift is god

cop worst adc na
_literally_


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

inb4 ggu beats tsm


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

I won't talk about Brunch U, stats don't lie is all I'm going to say.

If I was banning for Curse, I'd ban Sona just so Rhux can't use her.

Every time he plays Sona he whiffs 90% of his ults.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

god doesn't lie


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

twitch chat continues reginald unerestimation
mancloud has made me reconsider the best mid na but reginald is still top two

and scarra is worse than link
link most consistent player on clg sadly


also azure cats is going to fuck clg in relegation
sadly


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

If Cop is the worst AD carry NA but has better stats than Brunch U, then by logic Brunch U is worse than Cop.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> When do you guys play LoL together so I can join? (if you want to play with a bad adc/supp ._.)


I don't think we'll be playing tonight cause of lcs but we'll definitely post in the thread or in the giant skype convo when we play.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

heres the problem

you continue to think cop is good
despite the fact that he isn't. this isn't starcraft 1v1. stats are dependent on how your team does as well. brunchu's team did insanely bad during the first several weeks of lcs thus his stats were effected negatively

cop has the higehst kda
doesn't mean anything
by your own logic you _shouldn't _think cop is the best adc na, despite the fact that you do, because his gpm (which is MUCH MORE IMPORTANT THAN KDA) is lower than people who don't even have close to the same kda

use your own logic
everyone with higher gpm than cop is better than him if stats mean everything
cop said himself that kda is not the best stat to look at
if dota/hon taught me anything its that carries need gpm more than anything else


you know ill just let this speak for itself


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

so i just looked it up
wildturtle and mashme are better than cop using your logic

STATS DONT LIE
LOGIC OP


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

also nim i specialize in playing with bads because i am bad myself
we play anytime (not today though, im insanely tired)


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

quintipledecopenta post


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

sextuple post

nvm i looked up wrong
people with higher gpm than cop (depsite having lower kda)




lol
how do you have higher kda but lower gpm?
is that even possible?
its against the laws of physics


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Cop's GPM and Total Gold were all higher than Brunch U's through out the time of Brunch U being a professional.
Wild Turtle had a higher GPM and Total gold than Cop while TSM weren't doing better than Curse.
And fyi, Cop's KDA and total gold are all higher than Wild Turtle's.
And the difference between Cop and Wildturtle's GPM is only 6.

But wait, ,why am I even arguing with you?
You're a TSM and Dlift wank and hate Cop, the only thing you can do is hate cop.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

did you just cal me a tsm wank
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

okay im done with you kid



your logic sucks
cop is the worst adc in na lcs
hes 100x better than me but im speaking relatively here


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Was rooting for GGU anyway but Jintae just snatched Ori.

GGU pls.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

THIS KID JUST IMPLIED I LIKE TSM
still laughing my ass off


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Jintae pls.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

> also nim i specialize in playing with bads because i am bad myself
> we play anytime (not today though, im insanely tired)



this applies to everyone


my league name is: elgalil
add me if you want
im bad though



> Jintae pls.



he's not toyz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

But fun fact ace:


inb4 ace says Regi is god mid.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

So, vulcun beat Curse?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon i am still waiting on that link saying that i hate Cop


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, vulcun beat Curse?



Of course.

You thought Curse would be able to walk away with the predicted win?


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

when did i say regi was god mid? i said he was best mid na. thats hardly god mid. thats like not even praise worthy


 i said he was better than scarra. you disagreed and even laughed at the notion but yet _provided 0 evidence_ as to why you thought scarra was better than reginald. i pointed out that reginald has beaten scarra much more than the vice versa happened and the only thing you responded with was your upset ovaries

i pointed out that reginald makes the calls for tsm and they are the number 1 seed and pointed out that they have won more tournys then every other single na team combined - using regi's calls

you had no response



reginald isn't god mid. when did i ever say that?
shut your whore mouth for once


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

> So, vulcun beat Curse?



sycho sid and mancloud carrying once again


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Of course.
> 
> You thought Curse would be able to walk away with the predicted win?



Wow....glad I've finally decided to care about the EU scene. CLG was expected, Curse was number 1 and after watching their current games it's like watching the Heat vs Maverick finals in the NBA.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

Whats the score for TSM and GGU?


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

crs is garbage

dont know how they ever got to seed 1
the so called "bottom 4 teams" were probably just trying to figure their roles out and such. crs took advantage. as did dig. who are also garbage. not as garbage as clg. but still pretty damn bad.

sadly tsm's reign over na continues unless ggu shows me differently
pls ggu
pls



> Whats the score for TSM and GGU?



still first game
best of 5 though
long night incoming


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol, ace actually thinks I have time to read his college lecture length posts.

Smd brosef.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

normally i wouldn't say this
but 100+ games bronze v
still bronze v


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

Bronze IV.

lrn2readromannumerals.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2013)

No response ok

Hey Jiyeon hows leveling an account to lvl 30 so you can play ranked all over again since there are so many trolls on your team in bronze


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

only to end up in bronze once again


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

so i tune in
tsm winning
zzzzzz


fuck this 
baylife ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gonna be everywhere


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 28, 2013)

Thats the.joke ace wtf dude dont ruin it


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

αce said:


> also nim i specialize in playing with bads



A stab at my Flask-support ways. 



αce said:


> he's not toyz



Dat first blood though.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

> Thats the.joke ace wtf dude dont ruin it


too late



> A stab at my Flask-support ways.



like
WHY THOUGH

u need sustain? as sona?
LOL


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2013)

αce said:


> only to end up in bronze once again


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

TSM raped GGU game 1. Also, heard that apparently money going to Boston Marathon victims on deaths.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

αce said:


> like
> WHY THOUGH
> 
> u need sustain? as sona?
> LOL



BECAUSE FIRST OF ALL

Biscuit stacks with it if you use biscuit first, and with dem heals I can get back from like 10 to 100 and regen half my mana.

It's a pretty man start 'cause we can go ham easy. You're always saying I'm pussiest player so you should appreciate it.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought you couldn't be kicked out of a colour division?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

These support picks so predictable.

Sona and Thresh every game. Ban either and it's Lulu.

Jintae on Orianna again. Hope he doesn't butcher it again. 



Wesley said:


> I thought you couldn't be kicked out of a colour division?



It happens if you're inactive long enough.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

5v5 custom in house, I picked all the worst players out of our group and still carried them hard.

Feels good


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I thought you couldn't be kicked out of a colour division?



The joke is that Jiyeon claimed he would be able to get a brand new account into silver because he thinks he can stomp his first ten qualifier matches.

but we all know that someone who's been stuck in bronze V for over a hundred games isn't going to do that.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> The joke is that Jiyeon claimed he would be able to get a brand new account into silver because he thinks he can stomp his first ten qualifier matches.
> 
> but we all know that someone who's been stuck in bronze V for over a hundred games isn't going to do that.



Oh, so that's why I made it to Silver III within my first 10 games.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol what the fuck, I come back from some in house games with friends and I see the biggest argument between Ace and Jiyeon, GG 

Jiyeon getting crushed like always, ofcourse.
But he brings out his amazing gifs since he lacks any decent come backs, as expected from a 16 year old from the UK.

Pathetic fucking kid 

Also, someone tell him the reason Cop had more total gold than WildTurtle is because he played TWICE as many games.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, ace actually thinks I have time to read his college lecture length posts.
> 
> Smd brosef.



If you're going to be in argument, man up and defend your fucking points or admit defeat. Is it that hard to say "Alright man, you're right, I'm wrong". Instead of running away and saying "I don't care anymore" and retarded pictures.

On another note, CLG.NA is going to disband if they lose. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've never been a true fan in NA teams (I'm just fan of certain people in NA scene) but it is sad to see one of the oldest teams disbanding. 

Hoping TSM wins though.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful Shockwave.

That Baron fight will probably win the game for GGU.

yespls

LOL Surrender.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2013)

i would like to all remind u

that i suck copious amounts of cock


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> i would like to all remind u
> 
> that i suck copious amounts of cock



Reminded. Quoted. Saved.

Wise words from WAD.


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Oh, so that's why I made it to Silver III within my first 10 games.


yeah i was placed into gold after my first ten.


WAD said:


> i would like to all remind u
> 
> that i suck copious amounts of cock



lol wat.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 28, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *If you're going to be in argument, man up and defend your fucking points or admit defeat. Is it that hard to say "Alright man, you're right, I'm wrong". Instead of running away and saying "I don't care anymore" and retarded pictures.
> *
> On another note, CLG.NA is going to disband if they lose. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've never been a true fan in NA teams (I'm just fan of certain people in NA scene) but it is sad to see one of the oldest teams disbanding.
> 
> Hoping TSM wins though.



You think that's anything new? He did the same thing every time I flamed him and we got in arguments, he's 16 years old, I don't expect much maturity or good arguments out of him.

Ever.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> i would like to all remind u
> 
> that i suck copious amounts of cock


----------



## Wesley (Apr 28, 2013)

I hate twitch.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

jintae doing work


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

nvm reginald's diana is terror


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2013)

tsm didn't let twitch get to 40 min. 

ended the game at 39:44


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

40 minute twitch
thats the deadline to end the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL Mashme pulling a Teemo.

Xpecial playing so solid on Thresh this game.

Welp.

Might go for a fifth game. Wtf, Regi TF? Why not Diana again x.x


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

How the fuck does GGU do so well when they were so shit before?


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

khazix is op as fuck


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2013)

GGUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

And I think Rengar is being buffed soon to match him.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

its funny because ambition and alex ich are both on their respective all star teams
both are known for being pentazix's

that champion is not even close to balanced
rofl


ggu pls


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

He balanced in jax terms.


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

zionspartan>dyrus
yup


----------



## αce (Apr 28, 2013)

oh look
khazix picked again
oh lord pls

that champion is op



in korean ogn zed and khazix are like picked or banned every game


----------



## Maerala (Apr 28, 2013)

Blue side op.

100% win rate all five matches.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

TSM wins. Makes sense. But good job ggu.


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats to TSM! GGU played good games but I'm so glad TSM won. Everyone played solid and GGU did surprise me, didn't expect them to win two games on TSM. Good job for TSM and good job for Fnatic.

Lol ^ 

Another one was, "It seems Curse was out of their element today"


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

Dyrus saying, "yay" was hilarious.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And I think Rengar is being buffed soon to match him.


They are suppose to be rivals. So yeah!


----------



## OS (Apr 28, 2013)

But how can you not make rengar op when reworking him.


----------



## Vinceism (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats to TSM and Fnatic for winning!


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

Vinceism said:


> Congrats to TSM and Fnatic for winning!



Now TSM vs Fnatic Bo5 pls.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone notice when TSM won they yelled, "1! 2! 3! VULCUN!" Can't tell if they are making fun of them or taking a jab at Curse haha. But anyways, gratz to Vulcun for beating Curse. Poor Curse, forever 4th haha.

Got to give credit to GGU for beating Dig and Curse, then giving TSM a run for their money. Even though I'm a TSM fan, if GGU beat them I probably wouldn't even be mad cause they really deserve it with the way they have been playing. Maybe if they got to be on blue side 3 times instead of TSM, things would have ended differently. Now hopefully they get a proper and well deserved sponsor cause well, Good Game University just sounds silly imo.

Also Regi has balls of steel! Seriously, I don't have the guts to TF ult right on top of enemy turret when their whole enemy team just standing on top of it. Really good plays, who needs gold cards anyways haha.



Original Sin said:


> How the fuck does GGU do so well when they were so shit before?


The addition to Daydreamin made a pretty big impact like Wildturtle was for TSM. His Blitz and Thresh games are so terror. In the post game interview, even TSM acknowledge it.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

So I've apparently spent 195 dollars on this account within 1 year.

Not too much.


----------



## OS (Apr 29, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Anyone notice when TSM won they yelled, "1! 2! 3! VULCUN!" Can't tell if they are making fun of them or taking a jab at Curse haha. But anyways, gratz to Vulcun for beating Curse. Poor Curse, forever 4th haha.
> 
> Got to give credit to GGU for beating Dig and Curse, then giving TSM a run for their money. Even though I'm a TSM fan, if GGU beat them I probably wouldn't even be mad cause they really deserve it with the way they have been playing. Maybe if they got to be on blue side 3 times instead of TSM, things would have ended differently. Now hopefully they get a proper and well deserved sponsor cause well, Good Game University just sounds silly imo.
> 
> ...



That's not balls of steel. They were winning no matter what. Now that xpeke play from last season. That's balls.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I've apparently spent 195 dollars on this account within 1 year.
> 
> Not too much.



I Havent bought rp in the last 4 mo.ths and im pretty sure ive still spent more than you. So yeah you're fine.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Hady pls      .


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

We should start a poll to ban Jiyeon from this thread.

I don't think anyone likes him.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

Spread the hate


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

Jiyeon's lije my soulmate tho. 

He's my inner Korean fangirl.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

I vote we ban Hady too.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 29, 2013)

Why hady?

Idgi


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Cause Jiyeon is his soulmate.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2013)

you cant milk those


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh wow, played a game as Jax where i was stomping and me and my team dived the enemy and i died, so i wrote "hey, you got me Twitch"
You should see the rage from the enemy
"Oh you got ahead so you think you're pro"
"STFU NOOB we don't care"

and such

Holy shit and i am trying to calm these people down and they are just raging mindlessly.
What's wrong with these people.

As much as Jiyeon loves cop, that's how much these players were mad. Now you have a good image of what i am talking about.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Cersei getting told.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh wow, played a game as Jax where i was stomping and me and my team dived the enemy and i died, so i wrote "hey, you got me Twitch"
> You should see the rage from the enemy
> "Oh you got ahead so you think you're pro"
> "STFU NOOB we don't care"
> ...



The way you said it seems very condescending to be honest.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

Dude that's cause earlier on i dived him and he went "wtf is that damage"
Now i made a stupid mistake, and he got me.

No reason to go apeshit insane


----------



## Maerala (Apr 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh wow, played a game as Jax where i was stomping and me and my team dived the enemy and i died, so i wrote "hey, you got me Twitch"
> You should see the rage from the enemy
> "Oh you got ahead so you think you're pro"
> "STFU NOOB we don't care"



I don't get it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2013)

i spent > 1000 dollars in this game

cometh at me


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> i spent > 1000 dollars in this game
> 
> cometh at me



I'm pretty sure I'm hovering somewhere around the 650 dollar mark. 

but hey man, 1k and you reached Diamond. I think worth.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 29, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you cant milk those



No. 

No, you cannot.


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> i spent > 1000 dollars in this game
> 
> cometh at me



Riot is your waifu.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2013)

more like overpaid escort


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

1K for an escort over 3 years is actually pretty damn cheap.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2013)

turns out I've not been playing for even 2 years

my concept of time is fucked god forbid i ever become immortal ill misremember shit by whole centuries


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

I know I started last April at least.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

i started around 15th of june 2012


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm curious, if CLG does disband I wonder where the team will go. Crs DL again?


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

lol max why put that in your sig


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> i started around 15th of june 2012



jesus fuck so new



though that reminds me of how little I play comparatively, considering I started in October 2010


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> jesus fuck so new
> 
> 
> 
> though that reminds me of how little I play comparatively, considering I started in October 2010



my account was made in may 2010 but i started playing using a friend's account who started in closed beta. 

btw didders, asked you a question on skype but i guess you're not online. what were the mtg softwares that you were telling me about? Mind listing the names for me again?

and if you're free, wanna play?


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2013)

sure, I'm up for games


also

free software is cockatrice (though you have to know all the rules since you have to relegate everything yourself)
paid is duels of the planeswalkers 11/12/13 (maybe also 10?) (though they only have subsets of cards with which to make decks)


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

didi just get on skype mang


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> 1K for an escort over 3 years is actually pretty damn cheap.


Should be a deductable on your taxes. Since you helping her pay her way through med school....

Thanks obama =[


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> my account was made in may 2010 but i started playing using a friend's account who started in closed beta.
> 
> btw didders, asked you a question on skype but i guess you're not online. what were the mtg softwares that you were telling me about? Mind listing the names for me again?
> 
> and if you're free, wanna play?



Oh so now you can play, you said you can't play until tommorow.

Fuck you, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh so now you can play, you said you can't play until tommorow.
> 
> Fuck you, ^ (use bro).



wasn't talking about league derp.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

''You max Q on Varus first unless you suck at aiming'' - My retarded friend who removed me after I laughed my ass off at that comment.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 29, 2013)

played 2 normals yesterday, played 2 today and lost on all of them. I suck at this.

1.- on 3 of those 4 matches there was someone afk since the start or mid way.
2.- I'm on that level when you get paired against some good strong players and i can't do this anymore playing in a laptop without a mouse.
3.- no more excuses

feel bad.


----------



## αce (Apr 29, 2013)

vayne condemn matches auto range
lol


----------



## OS (Apr 29, 2013)

Phreak giving tons of wisdom on his stream about how to not be a pussy and get bitches.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

So I just had a Lee who got caught in mid 1v5, dies, we lose game cause they push to nexus after team tries to save him

''This Varus throw of the year, report please''

He blames me because I said me and him could 2 man baron, but then we got caught.
That didn't lose us the game though, him being caught in mid did


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

Altjough i am a bit more calm now, did and wad i swear to god if i had you infront of me id punch those ugly prick faces till they are so deformed your own mother would not recognoze you.  I am not repaying you shit was fr this near nervous breakdown experience with enourmous blood pressure. Id put nails in your dick hole you sadistical maniac.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 29, 2013)

I am off to bed, shit tired and pissed off. Tommorow your death.comes. YOU TOO DIDI


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 29, 2013)

lol
wad kun
what did u do to him


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

Funny how the man posting this raged super hard just a day earlier 

Are you a hypocrite, WAD?


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2013)

Gogeta had one too many red bulls.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

It's k, I'm a hypocrite too 

Lets be BFFs.


----------



## Didi (Apr 29, 2013)

αce said:


> lol
> wad kun
> what did u do to him



we were playing a super intense game


like 60 minutes in, we aced the enemy team in their base

started pounding on the nexus

just a few hits away from finishing it off we all suicided into the fountain instead, and there were no minions yet to kill the nexus so the enemy had time to respawn and clear, instead of us just winning right there without a problem










*Spoiler*: __ 



we still won the next teamfight and consequently the game though



but Gogeta like lost all of his fucking shit when we pulled that action


----------



## αce (Apr 29, 2013)

lol sounds like something i would do


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 29, 2013)

I usually tell my friends not to end it cause I want to finish my build.

Then they panic when the enemy almost makes a comeback


----------



## Bioness (Apr 29, 2013)

Still no Lissandra this patch.



> Lissandra the Ice Witch is in the 3.6 build and will be released at a later date.



I found this funny.



> Trundle has replaced Master Yi in the basic tutorial


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Beware, servers are lagging liek shit


----------



## OS (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, the patch is today, so it makes sense.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 29, 2013)

New champ looks amazingly fun to play as and amazingly annoying to play against. Looks damn near impossible to gank her with all her self peels, gap closer and free Zhonya's. The new Morgana lane?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2013)

the teleport is probably going to be hard to time. i expect a lot of fails with it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> I usually tell my friends not to end it cause I want to finish my build.
> 
> Then they panic when the enemy almost makes a comeback



well i ended up making 28k that game

kinda made a full build twice

they made me sell my blue ezreal stuff >_>


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues buying champions? 

My roommate is throwing a hissy because he cant buy Elise. it just says "request cannot be processed. He has 6458IP......

I told him there is usually always some people in this thread so id ask around

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, it is called Big Ass Patch Day, tell your friend to wait 12 hours until the servers are working again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 30, 2013)

probably cause of the patch


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Working fine for me.


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

I really hope I can play the new aram map now ;_;
On the PBE my game froze when I autoattacked something. And I had high fps laggs (don't have them on the other maps). And no, my graphic options are not set on high.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Gogeta had one too many red bulls.



I don't drink that shit



Didi said:


> we were playing a super intense game
> 
> 
> like 60 minutes in, we aced the enemy team in their base
> ...



It was late i was tired it was fucking 2.30 AM 

I am trying to kill the caitlyn with a fucking 4 second escape, 4 people are focusing me the rest of you CAN BARELY KILL LEE

Thank fucking god the enemy had to waste all their spells on me or else you would've been killed

But honestly we didn't have a last TF i just ghosted to their nexus and started hitting it cause I DONT give a darn

Plus i had a fucking IBG, FH and Randuins and that bitch Cait was Critting me for 300.


ALSO BLUE FUCKING EZREAL

WHEN YOU CHANGED TO A NORMAL BUILD WE EASILY BEAT THEM

BLUE EZREAL SO USELESS

God damn man. And Bulwark-less support "i am not going to buy anymore items although the team could greatly use them, ill just buy oracle"
FUCK YOU CUNT

IF YOU HAD BULWARK AND ZEKES I COULD HAVE GOT WARMOG AND HAVE 4.5K HP, 300+ ARMOR AND 200+ MR YOU USELESS SHIT

I should've played Rammus. Lyiandris,  Rylais, Omen, Thornmail, Warmog
Fuck bitches up.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got off of a pretty amazing game as well. :ho

We just cleared a TF, but Fizz and I were the only survivors. I was using Jayce.

Our nexus had like 30% hp left.

We rushed towards their base with our minions way in front, so we both just teleported there. Garen spun for the win'd us and he took out fizz. 35 seconds average for the rest of the team to pop, and I knew we were finished.

I trolled Garen so hard. I leaped to him, knocked him back, switched to range, W and rapid fire'd him, then I switched back to AD, leaped and knocked him back, finally killing him.

I was shitting myself to get the nexus down. Casseopia respawns first, and instead of poisoning me, she decides to chase me around the nexus, so I just W'd in AD form again and kept hitting the nexus.

The whole team respawns, and I'm about to die, and the last hit on the nexus was so beautiful. I was screaming so hard, and I don't even do that kind of stuff when it comes to games.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, Gogeta throwing a hissy fit


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh hell yes my good man

I was full of rage

Renekton had nothing on me

Even though i had only 3 hours to sleep and all, i am perfectly calm now but man that game
Oh i honestly would've killed both of them if i had them infront of me.

60 minute VERY intense game "LETS FOUNTAIN DIVE"

when you see the enemy Nexus's HP regenerating, they are like "OH WELP, THIS ISNT THROWING" when we had no Nexus turrets ourselves

>>


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

And the thing is i stayed relatively calm during the game
Post game lobby however

I probably would have made a thousand kids cry


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

ARAM works for me <33 I love this mode and the map and the little Poro things :3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

It's only game, y u heff to be mad?


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> ARAM works for me <33 I love this mode and the map and the little Poro things :3



Its gonna be even better next patch.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Its gonna be even better next patch.



How so            ?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's only game, y u heff to be mad?



Its not the game i was mad at

it was wad and didi


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Well you guys won anywy right? Cant get mad at peepz for havin fun. 

Plus it was a normal. Win or lose u shuldnt ever gethat worked up over a nomal.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

you know nothing darth


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its not the game i was mad at
> 
> it was wad and didi



The game still made you rage because it was a game feature.

And you wouldn't have been mad if it wasn't for the game.

So, it's only game, y u heff to be mad.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

you know nothing vae


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Quinn is an amazing solo laner. I think I found my new top champ. I have yet to ult during a teamfight and survive though. Looking into how to remedy that.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

Exactly like wtf, what does it matter if we lose there? What matters is that we could've won if we wanted to, I could care less about the actual winstat being added


So I did not understand at all why you were so mad


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

I can help you out Adrian

Don't ult in a TF



Didi said:


> Exactly like wtf, what does it matter if we lose there? What matters is that we could've won if we wanted to, I could care less about the actual winstat being added
> 
> 
> So I did not understand at all why you were so mad



Competitive nature

We always lose these games, cause for some reason we get to play against people ranging from Jiyeon to WAD skill level.
I wanted first win of the day and it was getting so late that i wanted a win before i went to bed.

But how is throwing the game fun? I realize it might not be that important but how is throwing it fun, in any way? Haha, so funny, you fountain dived.
No.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

So I just watched the One Piece: Z Movie.

It was pretty sweet, and the final fights were awesoooome.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But how is throwing the game fun? I realize it might not be that important but how is throwing it fun, in any way? Haha, so funny, you fountain dived.
> No.


It's funny for people who don't take games seriously and who genuinely don't care, except to have fun.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Competitive nature
> 
> We always lose these games, cause for some reason we get to play against people ranging from Jiyeon to WAD skill level.
> I wanted first win of the day and it was getting so late that i wanted a win before i went to bed.
> ...



Better than winning a team fight, pushing to win, and then suddenly out of nowhere the premade 4 you were with vote to surrender and you're like wtf srsly i just got fucking robbed. 

happened to me one to many times...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Sasori said:


> It's funny for people who don't take games seriously and who genuinely don't care, except to have fun.



Honestly, I can't understand how that's funny.

To me, having fun means facing hard opponents that push me to my limit and then getting the satisfaction of learning something and beating them.

I can't understand how intentionally losing games is fun at all, it's just stupid unless you went with a troll comp like 5 teleport smite, and actually expected to lose from the first moment.

Playing a game like Gogeta, WAD and Didi did where they obviously played the game normally, but then randomly almost throws at the end, that's just annoying.


On another note, other anime creators should take note from One Piece Film Z, that's how you make a good anime movie.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

I always surrvote when we are about to win.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I can help you out Adrian
> 
> Don't ult in a TF
> 
> ...



but for all intents and purposes, it was a win right there, no matter what happened next
Who cares about the artificial stat being added, that's not what it should be about



also it was fun because you got so upset


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Honestly, I can't understand how that's funny.
> 
> To me, having fun means facing hard opponents that push me to my limit and then getting the satisfaction of learning something and beating them.
> 
> I can't understand how intentionally losing games is fun at all, it's just stupid.


Depends on what you feel is "losing a game".

I honestly would find it hilarious if we did exactly that: faced hard opponents, pushed ourselves to the limit, got the satisfaction of learning something and BEATING them, and then we accidentally troll surrender.

We still *beat* them. We know it, they know it. Everyone is laughing.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I can help you out Adrian
> 
> Don't ult in a TF



But the damages! 



> But how is throwing the game fun? I realize it might not be that important but how is throwing it fun, in any way? Haha, so funny, you fountain dived.
> No.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

also fuck u blue ezreal is still amazing

just not when ur with a team comp that has nobody that will peel for him

against master yi who is like

CANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWEDCANT BE SLOWED


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy shit Lissandra's login screen speech scared the shit out of me.

I was tabbed.

Can't decide between the Avarosan and the Frostguard.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> but for all intents and purposes, it was a win right there, no matter what happened next
> Who cares about the artificial stat being added, that's not what it should be about
> 
> 
> ...



no, no, you are wrong

i got so mad because this is what happened once before

we fountain dived, actually you guys fountain dived and then the minions failed to kill the nexus and the enemy pushed and got our nexus.
it was THE worst throw i've witnessed.



Sasori said:


> It's funny for people who don't take games seriously and who genuinely don't care, except to have fun.



How is that funny? Just how?

If it doesn't matter to you, and it matters to that 1 person, don't troll the guy



WAD said:


> also fuck u blue ezreal is still amazing
> 
> just not when ur with a team comp that has nobody that will peel for him
> 
> ...



not nearly as good as you know

REGULAR GOOD OLD EZREAL

THE NORMAL ADC BUILD NOT THIS LOLZ I GOT INFINITE MANA DESPITE 0 MANA COSTS HAHASKJLFSHFLSADFHAFJH



Vae said:


> Honestly, I can't understand how that's funny.
> 
> To me, having fun means facing hard opponents that push me to my limit and then getting the satisfaction of learning something and beating them.
> 
> ...



Dis guy

listen to this guy


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2013)

I can just turn that around though.

If a 4 man premade finds it fun to troll, what makes your one enjoyment greater than their 4?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

the fact that i am the part of the premades, plus that they don't mind, like according to you, would make me think that way


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Depends on what you feel is "losing a game".
> 
> I honestly would find it hilarious if we did exactly that: faced hard opponents, pushed ourselves to the limit, got the satisfaction of learning something and BEATING them, and then we accidentally troll surrender.
> 
> We still *beat* them. We know it, they know it. Everyone is laughing.



this this this this this so hard


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

So which tribe are you guys going to chose?

I'm going for Avarosan, I'm a sucker for the peace loving guys.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

what's this about choosing tribes?

and fuck yeah i'll just choose whichever side volibear's on.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> what's this about choosing tribes?
> 
> and fuck yeah i'll just choose whichever side volibear's on.



Volibear sides with Ashe, so Avarosan.

Though now that I think about it I might want to go with the Frostguard


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought Volibear was allied with Sejuani?

Not Ashe.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I thought Volibear was allied with Sejuani?
> 
> Not Ashe.



He is? Volibear, Olaf and Udyr are with Sejuani


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I thought Volibear was allied with Sejuani?
> 
> Not Ashe.





> However, Queen  Ashe recognized Volibear as a wise and powerful ally. In what Volibear considered the first step against a war-torn future, they forged an alliance.





Edit: Fuck they changed it



> One of her more notable accomplishments was the forging of an alliance between the Winter's Claw and the new Ursine leader,  Volibear.





Riot can't do Lore for shit.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

why the fuck is Udyr in the goddamn Freljord?


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Edit: Fuck they changed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah the wiki is outdated.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

I see nothing about Udyr joining any faction ,though he is against Lissandra.

They really gave him and Gragas the shaft in this, for supposedly being involved they get no ice themed skins or anything.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah the wiki is outdated.



Not outdated I was just looking at the old lore page.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Not *outdated* I was just looking at the *old* lore page.



yeah same difference.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

Going for Frostguard because Lissandra is stronger than the other two. And looks waaay more fun.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

i went with sejuani, cus she has a pig


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i went with sejuani, cus she has a pig



wait wat

it's a boar

not a pig.


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 30, 2013)

Blackfrost Anivia.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> wait wat
> 
> it's a boar
> 
> not a pig.



a boar is also known as a pig


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> a boar is also known as a pig



liezzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Boar vs. Pig




Payapaya said:


> Blackfrost Anivia.



Is going to end up costing me 

Soon I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> liezzzzzzzzzzzzz



where do you think the domestic pig came from


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> where do you think the domestic pig came from



boars kill people.

pigs eat their own shit.

pretty big difference imo.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

kinda weird that the freljord patch is happening mid april.

they missed it by like 6 months imo.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> boars kill people.
> 
> pigs eat their own shit.
> 
> pretty big difference imo.



pigs kill people too

and a pig would eat its own excrement if there is nothing else left to eat.

considering there isn't much they won't eat, them having to eat their own shit is probably only seen in places like factory farms or cases of animal abuse.

they aren't like rabbits, they don't habitually eat their own shit

and a boar is a name for a male pig, and wild boars are also known as wild pigs


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Boar vs. Pig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last time I dropped that much money on league was for Gentleman Cho.  It was worth the money.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Boar vs. Pig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i shoulda just done that, thanks

it's like a gerbil v a jird. 

all boars are pigs, yet not all pigs are boars


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

That and no one has ever fucking heard of a jird.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That and no one has ever fucking heard of a jird.



pet gerbils are generally the mongolian gerbil, which is a jird

all jirds are gerbils, yet not all gerbils are jirds



you didnt ask, but now you know!

i tend to know useless crap about animals no one cares about.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

I work at a petstore, I already knew of the term jird, but it isn't a commonly used name.

More or less speaking for other people.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

the only time pigs kill people is when they die of some ridiculous disease after eating pig meat. 

doesn't count.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

so apparently trundle and sejuani are now banworthy.

hmmm..


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow so many new pages!
Loving the lore content for this update.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

WTF ICEBORN

:0


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> the only time pigs kill people is when they die of some ridiculous disease after eating pig meat.
> 
> doesn't count.



you've never heard of those stories where people fall into a pen of pigs and are eaten alive?


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you've never heard of those stories where people fall into a pen of pigs and are eaten alive?



uhm, nope.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you've never heard of those stories where people fall into a pen of pigs and are eaten alive?



That more because the pigs were starved and packed in by the bastard farmer, I don't pity the people killed by pigs.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

I say I'll go for Lissandra, but it's between her and Sej. Whomever I play as first.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

What the fuckm, pigs eating people?!?!


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

We had a bad case of the swine flu in Florida a few years back.

Pigs are scum.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> the only time pigs kill people is when they die of some ridiculous disease after eating pig meat.
> 
> doesn't count.





Darth said:


> uhm, nope.





RemChu said:


> What the fuckm, pigs eating people?!?!



what the fuck


why have none of you people seen Snatch


my god


shame on you all


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh lawd, Ashe's new voice.

OH LAWD. Stahp the pain.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

not always when they are starved.

They're omnivorous and very smart. why wouldn't they eat people if the opportunity presents itself?

they work in a group and are pretty large, so


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

these fuckers never seen snatch


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Spirited Away has taught me that Pigs have the ability to eat human children. 

I'm afraid that's the extent of my knowledge on pigs. 

Although to be fair I abhor the animal as it's my most hated mammal on this planet. 

I also don't eat pork or any pig product so..


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

you hate pigs more than geese? geese are fucking satan spawn. sure they are graceful when its just a goose. but when its a flock of geese they are fucking a menace to anything they come by. and dear god they are fucking STRONG. they will fuck your shit up for no other reason but to fuck your shit up


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

nevermind you said mammal


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2013)

About to play against a full freljord team.

Watch me get CC'd to death.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Why are you tards talking about pigs.

Stop it


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

What is snatch a steven king film?


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8NV00luZurw[/YOUTUBE]

Okay...lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPBUcguEGAI[/YOUTUBE]

I LOVE the trailers Riot is producing :3


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

because pigs are fun to talk about!

and a group of geese is called a gaggle

when i worked with poultry, at one of the farm site things, there were a load of free-roaming geese. they slept in this shed on one corner of the property, and it's where the females laid their eggs. went in there once when one of the females was broody, the noises she made was terrifying.

the rest of the geese were on the opposite side of the property, but when they heard her, they came running. i almost shat myself running to get out of there before they arrived.

anyway, points to you darth on originality there. most people it's rats or mice that they hate the most out of all the mammals. not heard pigs before.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 30, 2013)

Tuning in League of Legends topic. People are discussing about Killer pigs and geese. Moving on.

Trundle top. Can I play that now.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

What are we talking about again



Demonic Shaman said:


> Tuning in League of Legends topic. People are discussing about Killer pigs and geese. Moving on.
> .



Oh, thank you, ninja'd


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Wondering if Phoenix Quinn is worth my precious monies.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

αce said:


> nevermind you said mammal


derp


Godaime Hokage said:


> Wondering if Phoenix Quinn is worth my precious monies.



i have it on my acc if you want to try it out.

imo it rly isnt.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you play Quinn?

I saw this on the patch preview video about Quinn and the top comment was, "Players have been asking to boost her range but we say fuck you and boost mobility instead "


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Tuning in League of Legends topic. People are discussing about Killer pigs and geese. Moving on.
> 
> Trundle top. Can I play that now.



Yes Trundle top is King right now. Can 1v1 anyone in the game. Just rush Botrk and go full tank after.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yes Trundle top is King right now. *Can 1v1 anyone in the game.* Just rush Botrk and go full tank after.


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

Ohhhhh just saw you have to win 10 normals or rankeds with one of the new icons to unlock it permanently... does the new aram mode count as normal too?


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

nevermind, I have the icon, so aram does count xD


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

Jesus fuck Lissandra OP.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Jesus fuck Lissandra OP.



Just had a ranked where enemy Lissandra lost to Brand really hard.

Fire > Ice.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

They are just getting used to her though. In TF's you can just focus the adc easily with your ult and your burst is high. Only downside I believe is that your full burst requires you to get a little close. She's a good kiter though.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> i have it on my acc if you want to try it out.
> 
> imo it rly isnt.



I'll have a looksie later. I do like it but it's kind of just a recolor. Not sure if worth so much.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Do you play Quinn?
> 
> I saw this on the patch preview video about Quinn and the top comment was, "Players have been asking to boost her range but we say fuck you and boost mobility instead "



I've been playing her a lot this free week and I absolutely love her top. I don't mind her range so much since I like the kind of mix between a melee and a ranged adc, but her ult is so dangerous to use in teamfights. She seems really good though, not sure why so many people are trippin'. Sounds like a case of the Nami.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

just dont ult in teamfights.

good for 1v1, splitpushing, skirmishes, and roaming. 

just not team fights.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

Full Freljord team OP


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

She seems like a better assassin than actual adc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

build lissandra like so:

RoA/Liandry's/Abyssal/Hourglass/Deathcap

so u can have an effect hp pool, armor, and mr, because yes you are very close range based


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Figured Seraphs would be good on her for the shield.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

cant be set back to build the tear early on it makes u too damn squishy in the early game and u dont stack it particularly quick cuz u actually have pretty terror CDs outside of Q which is still marginal at best

tankiness will come from all those tank stats plus hourglass and selfulting as last resort


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2013)

so is lissandra better mid or top


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

u can actually probably get away with either because yeah i can see her being a massive bully to melee and she actually has excellent escape from ganks so shes more than viable top


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Austin said:


> so is lissandra better mid or top



lol.

Okay gonna answer seriously,

she's better mid.


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

What is "kite" exactly?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> What is "kite" exactly?



staying out of attack range of an enemy while you are still able to hit them

usually applies to ranged characters vs. melee characters (ashe slowing someone like voli coming at her)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think people should try her in ranked. I get that she's powerful right now but come on. That was the issue the enemy team had because Lissandra lost to Brand. And they just blame her throughout the whole game because she was trying out Lissandra.

I feel she would be good top lane though.


----------



## Nim (Apr 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> staying out of attack range of an enemy while you are still able to hit them
> 
> usually applies to ranged characters vs. melee characters (ashe slowing someone like voli coming at her)



I see :3 thanks


----------



## Chausie (Apr 30, 2013)

:3

i miss this face, why don't more people use :3 these days


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Didn't get IP for my first win of the day.

gg


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol.
> 
> Okay gonna answer seriously,
> 
> she's better mid.



Well, he is level 11.

Can't blame him for asking.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> u can actually probably get away with either because yeah i can see her being a massive bully to melee and she actually has excellent escape from ganks so shes more than viable top


 
cool thanks



Darth said:


> lol.
> 
> Okay gonna answer seriously,
> 
> she's better mid.



why are you acting like it's a stupid question


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't think people should try her in ranked. I get that she's powerful right now but come on. That was the issue the enemy team had because Lissandra lost to Brand. And they just blame her throughout the whole game because she was trying out Lissandra.
> 
> I feel she would be good top lane though.



Maybe they just sucked. I can't really see how she loses to Brand. She can poke easier and escape better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Maybe they just sucked. I can't really see how she loses to Brand. She can poke easier and escape better.



idk about that brand has serious range

she'd have to use a good E-juke


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk about that brand has serious range
> 
> she'd have to use a good E-juke



But she can just poke. Her q hits enemies behind minions with the full attack. her e also does damage so she can use that for escapes or hits. Way I see it. Once level 6 she can Q>E>W>R>Q


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

the q hits behind minions yes but you're acting like he's always gonna be in position to do so

fact: it is much easier for brand to outplay you in that matchup then you outplay him (though it is more rewarding)


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Austin said:


> cool thanks
> 
> 
> 
> why are you acting like it's a stupid question



It is a stupid question, that's why.

But like I said, you're level 11.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

So I happened to find apparently legit newd hafu pics


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

link

**


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah why haven't you posted them yet


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

You can't post lewds


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

thats why you rep me with the link


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 30, 2013)

So I wanted to try Trundle top. I face a Jayce.

He proceeded to rape me in lane. Derp 

How do you start as a top laner now since Red Pot's price increase and pots are only limited to 5.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> It is a stupid question, that's why.
> 
> But like I said, you're level 11.



why you made vae

plenty of people are saying she can solo top or mid


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

Enjoy gents. Though i said it's said to be her.


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

if thats hafu im impressed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

god trundle is broken


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 30, 2013)

that gameeeeeeeee


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

el oh el d0od

Also can't play for the rest of the day 'cause I'm not getting IP, gg


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

After losing 6 ARAMs in a row, I finish 31/9/25 (team had 64 kills) as Cassiopeia and finally win. Best part was I wnet 14 kills before the other team finally thought of focusing me.

I think that's a sign to call it a night 

Though seriously fuck blind picks, it is fucking worst than pugs in World of Warcraft.


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

reginald
shots fired



> I wasn't surprised.
> CRS- Roster Changes and Internal Problems Cop cant carry, but he doesn't feed.  Voyboy isn't as good in this meta, he shines in assassin meta.  Nyjacky is consistent, his team fighting is meh. CLG -   Hotshot needs to adapt. Chauster needs to be a solo player, he  is not a good jungler. His engages constantly lose games. Link cant  carry, hes a consistent player. After watching all of CLG scrims, I   think Doublelift is Ok. Aphromoo is OK. Their bot lane is OR.
> Dig-  Qtpie throws games so hard.



also tl;dr my argument from regi's own mouth


> Most of the things people say are not true, so I don't really care too  much about it. People always say i'm bad or I'm holding my team down. If  i'm really that bad, how can I possibly lead a team to winning NA  tournaments for 2 years straight?






tsm is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) team tho
fuck them


----------



## Maerala (Apr 30, 2013)

Emphasis on most. He admits he lacks eyebrows.

And that his fugly level is comparable to qtpie.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 30, 2013)

17/7/8 and still lost the game... I'm about to.... shit....


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

But holy shit he doesn't. It's because of WT and Dyrus that they get far. Bjoriksen from CW is probably better.

Though his whole shit talking in the first quote is right.


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

he makes the calls
everything they do from baron to dragon is him
so clearly hes doing something right


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Lots of sucky players online today


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Lots of sucky players online today



Patch Day + Children = FUCKED


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

αce said:


> he makes the calls
> everything they do from baron to dragon is him
> so clearly hes doing something right



Except Xspecial said that he was making bad calls( this was before WT i believe, back when they sucked dick.)


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

> Except Xspecial said that he was making bad calls( this was before WT i believe, back when they sucked dick.)



yet they won like every tournament in s2 with his calls
and at that time the only ap mid better than him was jiji
but they went to korea for ogn summer so no competition


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> god trundle is broken



I carried hard, tho.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> I carried hard, tho.



You suck hard too.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Sempai please notice me....


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

we won that last fight literally as soon as 40 minutes hit
twitch op


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

I heard the whispers of some little kid.

Think I'm gonna ignore it though.

40 minute ADC OP.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAA



Vae you kill me. I'm not little anymore.


----------



## αce (Apr 30, 2013)

hahahaa
qtpie


----------



## Wesley (Apr 30, 2013)

I've killed Reginald.  True story.  I was ad Sion and he was trist mid.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice sig man 

.......

no no


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I've killed Reginald.  True story.  I was ad Sion and he was trist mid.



Pics or proof pls.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

#letsgetweird
#toho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2013)

no srsly

inc trundle nerfs


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2013)

αce said:


> yet they won like every tournament in s2 with his calls
> and at that time the only ap mid better than him was jiji
> but they went to korea for ogn summer so no competition



I'm not saying they were always bad. But this season they didn't do good at the start. And you can't do S2 comparisons when teams like clg and eg aren't doing that good. Curse arguably since they did very good in the beginning.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2013)

someone gift me trundle?! <3


----------



## Stein (May 1, 2013)

I'll miss being one of the few people I know that plays Trundle and Sej. 

But hey, traditional skins.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pics or proof pls.



Don't have any personally.  There might be some cached game somewhere out there.  This was more than 2 years ago when my ELO fluxed between 1400 and 1700, so I had a few games with Elementz, Hotshott, Reginald.  Even played against Phreak and other developers.

Back then if Elementz wasn't playing Anivia, he was playing Annie.  Hotshott could not stop playing Nidalee.  And Reginald seemed to especially like Tristana.  And I played AD Sion almost exclusively to my detriment lol.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> no srsly
> 
> inc trundle nerfs



I warned you.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Emphasis on most. He admits he lacks eyebrows.
> 
> And that his fugly level is comparable to qtpie.


Adrian why u so shallow?

You must learn to see the man inside. I mean hey, he scored an insanely hot girlfriend who must have seen the beauty of his soul and looked past his apparent lack of eyebrows.
Then again he is a millionaire. 

I just dont get how Dan got all the looks but Andy gets all the chicks lol.


Original Sin said:


> So I happeuned to find apparently legit newd hafu pics



Wtf OS do you look for these things? 

Link em man.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2013)

Hmmm, hafu's pretty fine



also, did some research, compared some pics, it's definitely hafu

room seems similar (different angles but pretty sure it's the same room), nose is the same, lips and eyes look sorta different but that's cuz of make-up, and they have the same earring


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Could be an elaborate hoax!


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Loving Quinn....she is really fun endgame.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Hngggggggggggggg, good morning my dear friends.


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

It's afternoon now, Vae


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Maybe for you


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

I know no friend of mine that begins a post with Hnggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

And I'm calling bullshit, when you made that post it was 1:45 PM in Sweden you lying sonofabitch.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

So the Chinese All Star team has been decided now, voting finished last night.

So the votes say it's this.

Top: Pdd
Jungle: Troll(ClearLove)
Mid: Misaya
ADC: WeiXiao
Support: XiaoXiao

Thing is, there's talk going around that apparently XiaoXiao doesn't feel he's fit to represent China and wants to give his spot to Lovelin.
If he can actually do that, the only really potentially weak lane in the team will turn into a terror for other regions.


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe for you



if its afternoon for me, its afternoon for you


----------



## Maerala (May 1, 2013)

It's 'cause he just woke up so he considers it morning, the cow.

He went to bed at like 4 a.m.



Darth said:


> Adrian why u so shallow?



I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if its afternoon for me, its afternoon for you



Morning for me is when I wake up.


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

oh, ofc, time itself stops to accommodate you. i am sorry

i just spent the whole of my last game trying to get my team to get along, so we could have a chance at winning. i eventually manage to do so and we win. they didn't even honour me  now i feel all under appreciated after my amazing skills managing to calm everyone down and focus more, and to generally stop being massive cunts


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Everything revolves around me, did you forget this already?

Silly child


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh, ofc, time itself stops to accommodate you. i am sorry
> 
> i just spent the whole of my last game trying to get my team to get along, so we could have a chance at winning. i eventually manage to do so and we win. they didn't even honour me  now i feel all under appreciated after my amazing skills managing to calm everyone down and focus more, and to generally stop being massive cunts



You are like a rep whore on this forum


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

i know, i must apologise, do forgive me


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I happened to find apparently legit newd hafu pics



Send them


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You are like a rep whore on this forum



you mean a rep whore in LoL

i dont really care what i get in the forum

but don't honour me in LoL, and i hate you


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you mean a rep whore in LoL
> 
> i dont really care what i get in the forum
> 
> but don't honour me in LoL, and i hate you



If you were to be on this forum what you are in LoL, you'd be a rep whore

And baby i love you <3


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you were to be on this forum what you are in LoL, you'd be a rep whore
> 
> And baby i love you <3



if rep whoring here got me a shiny ribbon, i would so do it


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

I had Great Teammate before.

Now I just have Honorable Opponent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2013)

>vae
>great teammate
<flatlines


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I had Great Teammate before.
> 
> Now I just have Honorable Opponent.



idk, that seems kinda hard to believe


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk, that seems kinda hard to believe



i know same here.

and he's even told me that before. not sure what to believe...


----------



## Maerala (May 1, 2013)

I can attest to Vae's terrorocity as a teammate. Feeds my lane, never comes back.

Worst.


----------



## αce (May 1, 2013)

> Top: Pdd
> Jungle: Troll(ClearLove)
> Mid: Misaya
> ADC: WeiXiao
> Support: XiaoXiao



g fuckin g son


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

αce said:


> g fuckin g son



inb4 they get knocked out round 1 by NA.


----------



## αce (May 1, 2013)

id laugh so hard
na numero uno


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Fuck you, hoes.


----------



## αce (May 1, 2013)

hahahahahha



*Spoiler*: __ 



hahahahahahhaa





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

You're just jealous, Ace.

I'm nice to randoms.

Not so nice to people I know


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2013)

αce said:


> g fuckin g son



>XiaoXiao
>good









*Spoiler*: __ 



sadly the rest of the team is godlike enough that it doesn't matter


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

I've gotten all the ribbons now, just the great leader one is always showing.

Oi and I fought Trundle in a level 30 game. My team forfeited at 20 minutes (sigh). He was very annoying. Not sure if he deserves a nerf but damn is he good.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you, hoes.



photoshop op.

the new gamecrib episode was hilarious. Oddone is awesome.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Too bad I don't even own photoshop since back in 07.


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2013)

Someone pm me the Hafu nudes kthnnxbai.


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you, hoes.



lols, you actually took a screenshot?

hahahahaha


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Vae takes screenshots of everything good that has happened to him league.

Every positive score.

That's nice.


----------



## OS (May 1, 2013)

So, how is Lissandra, Quinn(since rework, Sejuani, Trundle, and Nasus?

I also don't have the hafu link anymore. Ask Ace


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Vae takes screenshots of everything good that has happened to him league.
> 
> Every positive score.
> 
> That's nice.



I have screenshots of all my absolutely terrible games too.

Except the Olaf game yesterday.


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

That's just so lovely Vae


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I have screenshots of all my absolutely terrible games too.
> 
> Except the Olaf game yesterday.



can i see them?


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

I like to keep records of my poor and good preformances.

Sometimes I go through them and look at my item builds at the time, see how my CS was, compare it to what I should've done.

I save some gameplay files too that I sometimes watch.

EDIT: Lol, I'm not showing anyone my terrible matches, so NO.

They're for personal use and crying over, I'm ashamed of them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2013)

lissandra: OP

sejuani: OP

trundle: OP

nasus: still str0nk but not OP

quinn: still not a fucking AD carry play her top


----------



## Ari (May 1, 2013)

we still haven't played lol wad-kun


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

god i wish i could use this in game.


----------



## Shingy (May 1, 2013)

Where do you guys watch these matches?


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Where do you guys watch these matches?



 works.

Or you could just go to Twitch.tv and browse the League tab.


----------



## Maerala (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I have screenshots of all my absolutely terrible games too.
> 
> Except the Olaf game yesterday.



How convenient. 

Quinn's OP top btw. Although I got wrecked by a Yorick and a Zac. Omen of Famine OP; Cell Devision OP.



Shingy said:


> Where do you guys watch these matches?


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Vs. Quinn top?

I'd consider Malphite a good pick against her. Jarvan too.

Basically everyone who has a way to reach her without putting him/herself in front of her so she can just E her way out of it.

I did beat her once with Jax but that was pure outplay.
I don't think sustained damage would work against her and it didn't. I did get 2-3 kills but i couldn't do it anymore because she can just escape like a bitch with her ultimate, especially if she gets BotRK.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Anyone here tried Neverwinter yet?

Not Neverwinter Nights, but Neverwinter, the new D&D like MMORPG, just hit Open Beta.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

yeah heard it was trash.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

I asked if you tried it, not what you heard about it 

Silly troll, try harder next time, hue.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







QUINN SNOWBALL GG

WOOP WOOP


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Why would I try something that people told me was trash?

For your information Hail9 personally told me it was trash and that I shouldn't play it. 

Good enough for me.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not snowballing.

That's the enemy team being brats and giving up too soon.

And Darth, so if I tell you something is trash, you're never gonna try it? You need to try shit yourself, people have different tastes and you might like it even though someone else didn't.

You suck.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

lol the difference is I don't care about your opinion.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, but then again, you have shitty taste in games


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yeah, but then again, you have shitty taste in games



rofl do I now?

Feel free to name some examples.


----------



## Wesley (May 1, 2013)

Trundle seems pretty weak.  Sej seemed to receive the lion's share rework goodness.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> rofl do I now?
> 
> Feel free to name some examples.



Can't           .


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can't           .





Props for being honest at least 

But still, major fail.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Quinn...gonna buy her.
Did she get a buff or something? She seemed way more sucky b4.


CAW CAW MOTHA FLOCKAS


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

That lack of defensive items.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

I'm back in my groove and I was killing everything in like 3 hits so fuck defense. 

but uh Gargas whatever the fat gnome guy's name is, he was a terrible tank.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Nidalee in ARAMs so OP


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Keep it up Remchu your W/L is almost positive!


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> That lack of defensive items.



Lack of Zephyr


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Keep it up Remchu your W/L is almost positive!


Where can you check that?


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

derp.......

I see it now k


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

My win/loss is at about 530 wins to 435 losses.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Sempai I must surpass you!

Refunded Eternum Noc ( so fucking exspensive am i right)
and thresh

got 
quinn
phoenix quinn

and 
Sejunai


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

fuck dude I wish I had Eternum Nocturne. That skin is so legit. 

Literally the only two available skins on my list right now are Eternum Nocturne and Blackfrost Anivia. 

Skins I likely won't ever get for a very, very long time.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Remember to keep some RP stored away for my Shen and Ezreal skin


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

I'll probably get it back in a month or so.....kinda bored with Noc play him so much...


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I'll probably get it back in a month or so.....kinda bored with Noc play him so much...



It's such a waste of a refund if you're gonna get it back in the future.

You only have 3 funds.

ever.

ggggggggggggg.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Remember to keep some RP stored away for my Shen and Ezreal skin


eh.

meh..


Vae said:


> My win/loss is at about 530 wins to 435 losses.



Now if only you could get out of Silver.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2013)

i got all those skins

<owns over 100 skins


----------



## Maerala (May 1, 2013)

I spent my first refund on Janna.

My second day of League.

To buy Sona.

Only to buy Janna again later.

gg


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> i got all those skins
> 
> <owns over 100 skins



Exactly how many?

Cause I have 124.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2013)

idk id have to count n shit

thats effort

nope


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> i got all those skins
> 
> <owns over 100 skins



Not the Ez and Shen skins I was talking about.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk id have to count n shit
> 
> thats effort
> 
> nope



or ya know, you could just use the elophant client.


----------



## Chausie (May 1, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I spent my first refund on Janna.
> 
> My second day of League.
> 
> ...



I used my first refund on lux so I could buy karma

Then they changed karma, so I bought lux again


----------



## OS (May 1, 2013)

I used my first refund on Vi because I thought she sucked


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

is there a way to check w/l without playing a normal?


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

nvm elophant

here is mine w/l

675 - 484

or something

its overall record

is that it


----------



## Maerala (May 1, 2013)

Riot owes me over 800 IP at this point.

Is no one else not getting IP? 



Chausie said:


> I used my first refund on lux so I could buy karma
> 
> Then they changed karma, so I bought lux again



But Lux is so good!  But so is (was?) Karma... I feel your dilemma.


----------



## Vaeny (May 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> nvm elophant
> 
> here is mine w/l
> 
> ...



That includes your 3s, customs and dominion wins.

Not ranked, though.


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

i've played very little dominion and 3s and most dominions i've lost

Customs have been Arams only.

I'd say it's a realistic number


----------



## OS (May 1, 2013)

People say lissandra is op, but idt she has that good of burst.


----------



## Gogeta (May 1, 2013)

Ok so i played a game

525 - 427 in 5v5 normals

Also i went armor quints hoping i get an AD top and it's AP Kennen

Yey

I beg the jungler to gank for 10 minutes he decides farming is much more important. Not sure what i expected from jungle Tryndamere


----------



## OS (May 1, 2013)

Voyboy just played Quinn top i think or adc. Basically wrecked shit and could burst down the adc varus. He says she might be a staple(i'm guessing he means in his pool.)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> People say lissandra is op, but idt she has that good of burst.



its not "that" good but considering that she has crazy CC and mobility on top of that


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2013)

not to mention free zhonyas



also fuck lee sin


not all of them


just that one that camped my lane for 4 minutes straight


then when I finally died

ganked me immediately as I returned to lane



fuck. you. with a rake.


----------



## OS (May 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> its not "that" good but considering that she has crazy CC and mobility on top of that



Idt it's good because of having to get so close for the w. But I feel like her ult makes up for that.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 2, 2013)

lissandra is op as fuck


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2013)

Quinn will you marry me?


Been wondering....Can't you cheat your way on rank matches?

Like have a buddy on a laptop watch your rank match and tell you who is where when and shit.

Like that sounds legit...

&

Damn Gogeta you have a nice win to loss ratio.


----------



## Sasori (May 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Trundle seems pretty weak.  Sej seemed to receive the lion's share rework goodness.


Trundle never got reworked.

Just re-imaged.



RemChu said:


> Like have a buddy on a laptop watch your rank match and tell you who is where when and shit.


Spectator delay.


----------



## Wesley (May 2, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Trundle never got reworked.
> 
> Just re-imaged.



So why is he in every game?  He brings nothing to a fight.  Although maybe it's because everyone is building him like a tank instead of a melee dps?  Seems like he'd make a good top laner.


----------



## MrChubz (May 2, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Trundle never got reworked.
> 
> Just re-imaged.
> 
> Spectator delay.



They added a new function to his W that includes increased healing from all sources. Granted, it's a pretty small change, but it's something.



Wesley said:


> So why is he in every game?  He brings nothing to a fight.  Although maybe it's because everyone is building him like a tank instead of a melee dps?  Seems like he'd make a good top laner.



He's in every game because people forgot about him before and now that he's new and fresh people are finding he's pretty good. Here's what Trundle brings to the fight. His ultimate. If the enemy team is running a 1 tank team comp, Trundle will turn their tank into their squishiest team member. It's a guaranteed victory in any team fight. Also Trundle with an offensive item like BOTKR does a more then fair amount of damage considering the utility his kit brings.

In other news, Diana had nerfs on the PBE. It's funny, when she first came out I was considering making her my main to raise my elo in ranked. I decided that since she was most likely going to be nerfed, I'd make the decision after the nerfs. I'm still waiting to make that decision.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Quinn will you marry me?
> 
> 
> Been wondering....Can't you cheat your way on rank matches?
> ...



There is a 3 minute delay for spectators

Also, thank you, i know


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Unless you ghost their streams if they have no delay. Only way to actually "cheat". I'm not sure how Zekent's team (Absolute Legend) was able to cheat actually. I know its ghosting but they used skype and had a spectator watch the game and pointed out where the wards are. I also found it funny at the time that they still lost too.

Anyways, I didn't feel Thresh changed at all. I could still poke very well just not at level 1 and at level 2 instead. (Unless I start with E first. Still doesn't matter). 

I really don't know how to start for top lane anymore... I like having a ward since 70% of the time, the jungler will come to gank top around 3 minutes after they get red.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

God these Diana nerfs are worse than the last ones..


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I really don't know how to start for top lane anymore... I like having a ward since 70% of the time, the jungler will come to gank top around 3 minutes after they get red.



I see everyone starting with Cloth 5 now TBH

And it sucks, it promotes even more defensive play.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I see everyone starting with Cloth 5 now TBH
> 
> And it sucks, it promotes even more defensive play.



What if you're facing an AP laner like Vlad or Rumble.

And yeah pretty much. They pretty much nerf "starting items" meta since season 3 from flask all the way til now with pots / red pot.

Also all of my support games today have been on blue side. And I won on all of them. Golems need to be fixed, it's so easy to win lane at level 2 just because of that.


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Riot owes me over 800 IP at this point.
> 
> Is no one else not getting IP?
> 
> ...



I didn't really like her that much, relies too much on my ability to land skillshots, which is never a good thing!

And karma feels a lot better now she's  been buffed. Not as fun as old karma, and I still have it in my head that she's still got her old passive. She's fun in Adam, anyway


----------



## Sasori (May 2, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> They added a new function to his W that includes increased healing from all sources. Granted, it's a pretty small change, but it's something.


I thought it was always like that.

But I haven't played Trundle in years so no idea.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What if you're facing an AP laner like Vlad or Rumble.
> 
> And yeah pretty much. They pretty much nerf "starting items" meta since season 3 from flask all the way til now with pots / red pot.
> 
> Also all of my support games today have been on blue side. And I won on all of them. Golems need to be fixed, it's so easy to win lane at level 2 just because of that.



Against Vlad and Rumble

uhm

Flask? 

Fuck there are no legit options for vs. AP lanes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

trundle didnt get reworked?

yea other than his Q doing more damage, his W granting more attack speed, and his ult being chased to %max hp damage which gives him SIGNIFICANTLY more drain as well as retaining tank stats for a greater interval of time

ur right, nothing changed


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

Skins were leaked on the PBE before they were quickly removed again.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> trundle didnt get reworked?
> 
> yea other than his Q doing more damage, his W granting more attack speed, and his ult being chased to %max hp damage which gives him SIGNIFICANTLY more drain as well as retaining tank stats for a greater interval of time
> 
> ur right, nothing changed



they are called buffs noob wad

u homo

u gay

But anyway, i need to find a champion to main. I've mained Riven, Irelia, Hecarim, Darius, Jarvan, Jax.

I need to try out Elise TBH
Oh and BTW, is Top Kat viable? You know, Sunfire + Warmog + Mpen mainly build?


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

If you're a good Kat yeah sure.

If you're not a good Kat then no don't try it you'll probably fuck up.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

So what i have to play her mid lane before i can play her top lane

or do only certain people get gifted with the skills to play Kat


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

i believe you need to be born with the necessary skills.

The only way to find out if you were is to queue for a ranked, call "SUPPORT OR FEED", autolock Kat, and get a pentakill before 15 minutes.

If you fail to do so I'm afraid it's just not meant to be.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I really don't know how to start for top lane anymore... I like having a ward since 70% of the time, the jungler will come to gank top around 3 minutes after they get red.



try 5 health pots, 1 mana potion,1 ward and 1 rejuve bead.it works quite well.if its an energy based champ just forgo the mana pot.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> i believe you need to be born with the necessary skills.
> 
> The only way to find out if you were is to queue for a ranked, call "SUPPORT OR FEED", autolock Kat, and get a pentakill before 15 minutes.
> 
> If you fail to do so I'm afraid it's just not meant to be.



Not lvl 30, wat do


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not lvl 30, wat do



Then get to lvl 30 first scrub.

Gotta spell everything out for you?


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

But i also don't have Kat, wat do


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But i also don't have Kat, wat do



seems like everything is already working against you, gogeta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> try 5 health pots, 1 mana potion,1 ward and 1 rejuve bead.it works quite well.if its an energy based champ just forgo the mana pot.



what this guy said


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

does this sub forum have a moderator?


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Not one that posts here, no



Chausie said:


> seems like everything is already working against you, gogeta



I know right but why i do so much

i've already practiced how to practice katarina, and it's still not enough


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

ignore all that though gogeta

if you want it, go for it! dont let the fact that you arent  level 30 nor own katarina hold you back! you dont need them anyway, you can do it


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not lvl 30, wat do


hovv the fuck do u have so many vvins yet not 30?


D:


----------



## Maerala (May 2, 2013)

All those nerfs...

Lux's shield got wrecked.

Another slight buff to Nami though.


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> hovv the fuck do u have so many vvins yet not 30?
> 
> 
> D:



He's not level 30 on EUW, he's 30 on EUNE.



So this game was pretty fun, that Swain was a pain in the ass early game though, harassed the shit out of me.

I think he could've carried if he got a RoA and WoA, but yeah.

Olaf telling Ezreal to focus Miss Fortune


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

RemChu said:


> hovv the fuck do u have so many vvins yet not 30?
> 
> 
> D:



That's on my EUNE account, and i am broke there

Was talking about my EUW acc where i have 4.5K IP



Chausie said:


> ignore all that though gogeta
> 
> if you want it, go for it! dont let the fact that you arent  level 30 nor own katarina hold you back! you dont need them anyway, you can do it






Chausie i never knew that you had this side

i can do this
i believe


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

We all believe, gogeta! We all do!


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

This subforum has like four mods actually. 

But yeah none of them play League.


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

Seems like I'm on a roll today, so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> This subforum has like four mods actually.
> 
> But yeah none of them play League.



which only reinforces the belief that the staff is trash


----------



## Bioness (May 2, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> All those nerfs...
> 
> Lux's shield got wrecked.
> 
> Another slight buff to Nami though.



Lux


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

id point out that disclaimer at the top

but uh

fuck it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> try 5 health pots, 1 mana potion,1 ward and 1 rejuve bead.it works quite well.if its an energy based champ just forgo the mana pot.



Okay. What do you build with that bead? Supposedly if you're Jax, Wukong, Khazik, Zed etc. I think I tried that with Rumble and I'm like Um. Hm. What do I build now. And I just end up selling the bead l0l.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

warmogs or locket or tiamat or sell it

only lose out on like 50g anyways


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

Dem lux and diana shield nerfs arent apparently nerfs. They are testing the shields by reworkong them to stack instead of resetting but at slightly lower values. 

Makes sense i guess.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

20-9-7 Loss

Against Zed Malphite Vayne late game

no pls.

I tried a tankier build but after the game i realized how much dick lyiandris suck on Kat at least and how i should've build Void Staff instead

But i liked the Omen and Sunfire that i built, it made sure that i was tanky as fuck and i tanked shit for days.


----------



## Bioness (May 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dem lux and diana shield nerfs arent apparently nerfs. They are testing the shields by reworkong them to stack instead of resetting but at slightly lower values.
> 
> Makes sense i guess.



They're testing LIES!


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

Told u. 

Its not meant to be mang.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 20-9-7 *Loss*
> 
> *Against Zed Malphite Vayne late game*
> 
> ...



I can see why. So in champion select, I didn't ban Hecarim (I think I banned Amumu, Blitz, and Malph) and the other team immediately picked up Hec. So my team called GG from there. Even though our team's comp was waaaay better -> Wukong, Orianna, Nocturne, Thresh, MF vs Garen, Karthus, Hecarim, Janna, Cait. As a result we won, not much Hecarim could do against a full aoe team in his face.

I saw Sejuani getting banned though, I'm unsure if I should ban her now.


----------



## Bioness (May 2, 2013)

Don't ban champions just because other people are banning them, ban them because you find reason for it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Don't ban champions just because other people are banning them, ban them because you find reason for it.



Reason: Is Sejuani too strong now in solo que? That's what I'm asking. Not because other people are banning her.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I can see why. So in champion select, I didn't ban Hecarim (I think I banned Amumu, Blitz, and Malph) and the other team immediately picked up Hec. So my team called GG from there. Even though our team's comp was waaaay better -> Wukong, Orianna, Nocturne, Thresh, MF vs Garen, Karthus, Hecarim, Janna, Cait. As a result we won, not much Hecarim could do against a full aoe team in his face.
> 
> I saw Sejuani getting banned though, I'm unsure if I should ban her now.



Did i mention they had Leona as well

Our Quinn was shit though

LETS BUILD FULL SQUISHY, RUN THROUGH THEIR TANKS TO KILL THAT VAYNE WITH MORE ITEMS THAN ME


People are crying way too much at silver for not banning Amumu or Malphite

Just a bunch of cry babies


----------



## OS (May 2, 2013)

How do I trundle jungle?


----------



## OS (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I can see why. So in champion select, I didn't ban Hecarim (I think I banned Amumu, Blitz, and Malph) and the other team immediately picked up Hec. So my team called GG from there. Even though our team's comp was waaaay better -> Wukong, Orianna, Nocturne, Thresh, MF vs Garen, Karthus, Hecarim, Janna, Cait. As a result we won, not much Hecarim could do against a full aoe team in his face.
> 
> I saw Sejuani getting banned though, I'm unsure if I should ban her now.



She feels pretty strong. And her ult can be very helpful. She basically has a free malphite ult too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Reason: Is Sejuani too strong now in solo que? That's what I'm asking. Not because other people are banning her.



yep she is quite strong


Original Sin said:


> How do I trundle jungle?



u don't

so much better top


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

LG and me are about to play, anyone else wanna join?


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

euw              ?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

I just discover Hans Zimmer on Pandora and now I'm more focused when I listen to this when I play ranked.

Although one loss today, couldn't be helped. My duo's client kept crashing and he got into the game 10 minutes late. Yet he still outfarmed our mid laner. I'm just laughing the whole time because shit happens and it was funny to see the whole team raging at each other.

Also I picked Blitz. Enemy team plays Assassins with no tanks. Pulling has never been this easy in my life.


----------



## αce (May 2, 2013)

diana nerfs
finally


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

why don't people go all damage on soraka more, instead of just as a support?

she does loads of damage


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

cause damage items are expensive and she is squishy as fuck

with support items like locket she gets tankier

also there are tons of other champions who do more damage than her, you trippin gurl


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

i mean play here else where

not as a support with damage items


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

She works mid but she's mainly there to deny the enemy mid from farming.

She gets raped by the bruisers in the current meta.


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

WAD wanna play?


----------



## Shozan (May 2, 2013)

play 2 ARAMS in the new map, 2 times Mundo!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

WAD is still working for another hour today sadly


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> WAD is still working for another hour today sadly



gotta bring in dat bread.


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

What a baddie, who goes to work anyway?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why don't people go all damage on soraka more, instead of just as a support?
> 
> she does loads of damage




For one, because she's just seen better as a support. Most people usually do not play supports in other roles just for that reason alone, not a lot of people like to go out the norm in league of legends.


Two, starcall does awesome aoe damage, but she has to be a little too close which leaves her vulnerable in team fights.

Three, she has no CC which is a staple of AP carries at mid. That means her ganks are really weak, she's relatively hard to gank for and she also has no escape which makes her very gankable. In team fights, she can't peel for herself or initiate.


Four, doesn't have very high burst. She does good consistent damage, but she can't really zap someone down in less she has a huge gear advantage.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2013)

She actually got played quite a bit at mid in the middle of season 2, cuz it was OP and cheesy as fuck (really good kit to counter ap mids). Then her starcall got nerfed I think. Damage was really high for how low cd and manacost it was


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2013)

Darth said:


> gotta bring in dat bread.


Feed his waifu Riot.


----------



## Infamy (May 2, 2013)

Finally got to gold again...Hope I can get plat


----------



## OS (May 2, 2013)

Trundle too stronk


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2013)

ahahahahahaha nunu's face



every fucking time


----------



## Violent by Design (May 2, 2013)

Nunu has the most punchable face right now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

Top lane Kat bitches

Also i am getting more and more used to resets, much easier to punch the buttons after 2 games


----------



## Chausie (May 2, 2013)

On my phone, so a pain to multiquote, but thanks for answering my question about soraka! I was thinking maybe along those lines, I know a lot of people don't like her as support as she lacks cc

Also, got a friend who I am getting into lol again, he played a little before, bit then focused on hon instead. I think he likes melees like tryndamere and xin Zhao the most, anyone got any suggestions for.others? I only played hon once, there any lol champs very similar to hon ones he may enjoy?


----------



## Infamy (May 2, 2013)

Trundle is so good. One of the best duelists in the game and has retarded ganks if you can place the pillar correctly


----------



## OS (May 2, 2013)

AD Thresh best champ in the game.


----------



## Infamy (May 2, 2013)

Every time I've played AD Thresh with a Blitz support I went legendary. Like 10 games lol its faceroll.


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2013)

I love Kat man

i was like 4-1 or something, went 1 vs 4, good thing that Kha jungle was squishy, almost took everyone out, i had 2 second left on Ult CD for the 4th guy so Lissandra killed me >>

Resets are so fucking broken man
It's insane.
Who else besides Darius, Kat and Kha have resettables on kill?


----------



## OS (May 2, 2013)

Tryndameres E practically resets.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 2, 2013)

Just had a Mid Trundle on my team. Um what. He got fed and won against a Malzahar. I don't even know. We went 14-0 and then everyone just decides to throw really hard where it became 21-14.

Still won the game but people should take it a little more seriously cause there is a possibility of them coming back. (Ranked btw). I wasn't angry over it but I was telling them "we really should stop doing this". Eventually picked up our shit together, split push, ace their team and won it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I love Kat man
> 
> i was like 4-1 or something, went 1 vs 4, good thing that Kha jungle was squishy, almost took everyone out, i had 2 second left on Ult CD for the 4th guy so Lissandra killed me >>
> 
> ...



Trist and Akali


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)

That global comp in normals.

So try hard 

TF, Noc, Shen, Trist and Blitz.

Fuck me


----------



## Vaeny (May 2, 2013)




----------



## MrChubz (May 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> That global comp in normals.
> 
> So try hard
> 
> ...



Me and my team got dumpster trucked on in Solo Q the other day by Shen, TF, Noc, EZ, and some support (Thresh I think). Shen and TF also had teleport. It was butal.


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2013)

Scenario: You're the adc. Fiddlesticks fears you and we lose 3 teamfights in a row do you:

A) Blame the jungler for not wasting cooldowns on a Zhonias'd Fiddle.
B) Blame the support for existing.
C) Blame the TF for taking kills when he tp'd bot lane.
D) All of the above
E) Buy QSS.

If you answered E you're a moron because QSS doesn't provide offensive stats.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> Trist and Akali



and lastly I think, yi


----------



## Fiona (May 3, 2013)

What does "Hijacked my fucking lane" mean?


Because my roommate just screamed it and i know he is playing LoL


----------



## Wesley (May 3, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Scenario: You're the adc. Fiddlesticks fears you and we lose 3 teamfights in a row do you:
> 
> A) Blame the jungler for not wasting cooldowns on a Zhonias'd Fiddle.
> B) Blame the support for existing.
> ...


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2013)

wooooooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2013)

Doesn't exist. That item is a lie made up by junglers and supports to try and make it so that they can't be blamed for everything. You'd need to wake up pretty early in the morning to fool me with that item.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2013)

Fiona said:


> What does "Hijacked my fucking lane" mean?
> 
> 
> Because my roommate just screamed it and i know he is playing LoL



Stealing the lane? Idk.

Hijacked from reddit.

*Spoiler*: _Choose wisely which Frejlord clan you want to be in_ 









Just finished a game. Played Thresh, and we're on purple side (Me and Cait). The enemy team just got level 2 and we're immediately zoned. She wanted me to hook them while we're still level 1. I didn't want to go for that, but she did it anyways. 

Asked what I was doing. I ignored her. Didn't want to bother with it. Next time she dies she asked if I was first time Thresh. I'm thinking ? I asked her what the hell did I do wrong? lol. Says I missed a hook. I miss ONE hook and she gets mad at that?

Just muted her. Played my game, hooked TF or hooked MF and win off of that. We win, and at the end of the game I unmuted her and she says "I'm sorry Thresh. I didn't mean to be rude." I said if I asked you if you were first time Cait, how would you feel about that. Then she left after giving a :/ 

TL;DR: It's 3 AM and I'm being annoyed over this one person. I've won all of my Thresh matches since the patch. Holy shit.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Damn, Czaru almost threw that final MYM vs DAE game all by himself.

MYM won though, and will probably(hopefully) take down Dragonborns


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Fuck blue Ezreal

I spectated him whole game, never auto attacked. Whoever invented this build, fuck you. You are just encouraging Ezreal players to never auto attack, even more than they already did. Like 2 hits from death lets Q and W and then just run
How useless can these players be
Why are low level shitbags even playing a full skill shot champ
I at least admit i suck and don't play such champs.

Blue fucking Ezreal with 0 damage, never auto attacking.
I somehow have the need to blame WAD


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fuck blue Ezreal
> 
> I spectated him whole game, never auto attacked. Whoever invented this build, fuck you. You are just encouraging Ezreal players to never auto attack, even more than they already did. Like 2 hits from death lets Q and W and then just run
> How useless can these players be
> ...



It's only game, y u heff to be mad.

Also, that build does perfectly fine damage, it's not a team fighting build and works well in poke comps.

People who cry that it's a useless build are bad players


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

It can work perfectly

Not with players who can't auto attack once in 4 team fights


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

The TPA skins look very dissapointing.

I might not get any of them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2013)

its all my fault


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Kneel and apologize


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2013)

ill never beg


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> ill never beg



No man just ask


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fuck blue Ezreal
> 
> I spectated him whole game, never auto attacked. Whoever invented this build, fuck you. You are just encouraging Ezreal players to never auto attack, even more than they already did. Like 2 hits from death lets Q and W and then just run
> How useless can these players be
> ...



The build is really strong but you're supposed to Q auto Q auto Q auto since it has literally 1 second cd. You should hate the player that sucked with it and not the build.


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

It's still inferior to the regular build late game


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

It isn't. You're gonna need a specific comp to not get kited forever by a Ez with that build.


----------



## Taha (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fuck blue Ezreal
> 
> I spectated him whole game, never auto attacked. Whoever invented this build, fuck you. You are just encouraging Ezreal players to never auto attack, even more than they already did. Like 2 hits from death lets Q and W and then just run
> How useless can these players be
> ...


I hated that build once , until i got a penta with it :amazed


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> It isn't. You're gonna need a specific comp to not get kited forever by a Ez with that build.



Cool, you get kited by him forever, you kill everyone else in their team.

As if Malph Ult, Kha Zix jump and such won't be enough.


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cool, you get kited by him forever, you kill everyone else in their team.
> 
> As if Malph Ult, Kha Zix jump and such won't be enough.


I see Ez's kite 1v3 vs hard engage champs like those all the time and blue Ez does a lot of dmg end game with muramana.


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I see Ez's kite 1v3 vs hard engage champs like those all the time and blue Ez does a lot of dmg end game with muramana.



Lets stop this right here, cause i simply don't agree


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

''Lets stop this right here, because I don't have a counter argument''

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta, why you go and delete posts? Silly man, can't you come up with more arguments?


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

if you think blue ez is bad based off of one spectate game that's retarded


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2013)

i agree it isnt an endall build as ezreal isnt an endall carry

u generally want to play with a kite oriented team and u generally want to avoid people who can fly around with gap closers and not generally care about slows


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, why you go and delete posts? Silly man, can't you come up with more arguments?



I can, i just don't care enough to prove you wrong



WAD said:


> i agree it isnt an endall build as ezreal isnt an endall carry
> 
> u generally want to play with a kite oriented team and u generally want to avoid people who can fly around with gap closers and not generally care about slows



Oh, there is one of my arguments


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Since it was one of your arguments, why didn't you write it?

Because it wasn't one of your arguments until WAD mentioned it.

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Fuck blue Ezreal
> 
> I spectated him whole game, never auto attacked. Whoever invented this build, fuck you. You are just encouraging Ezreal players to never auto attack, even more than they already did. Like 2 hits from death lets Q and W and then just run
> How useless can these players be
> ...



I've played blue ez and its really good with this league of gap closers. you sacrifice a bit of damage for godly utility. dragons and barons go that much faster. there is also nothing more satisfying than being chased while you q them. hallfway through they realize that they'll never catch you but by then its too late. 

I had one game where I went 11/2/4 and our yorick went afk because he said its a "shit build".


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2013)

> I've played blue ez and its really good with this league of gap closers.



What? He can also kite people really hard that doesn't have a gap closer too. 

Key to defeating blue Ezreal, you ignore him. Yeah pretty much, in teamfights try not to get poke down, hard engage, and you kill their front line, and afterwards everyone else and if Ezreal escapes, you let him go and go for objectives. Had a game where it was a 1 for 4, me being dead, and I tell them to push down mid but they wanted to chase Ezreal and give him 4 kills. Still won, but come on. Be smart about it.

But I think the argument was fuck whoever made that build because it promotes no auto attacking involve and just a lot of kiting. Yeah it just depends on the comp. Blue Ez is good for running and chasing down people. You can't go Blue Ezreal with a hard engage comp to be honest.


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

BTW, a question to you all, what season of League did you like the most?

I only played from somewhat the middle of season 2 and i must say Season 2 was much, much better than S3.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

I think Season 3 is better than Season 2, personally.

A lot of people cry about S3 being unbalanced but from my memory season 2 was more unbalanced than s3.


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

It's not the new items, it's the nerf of the old items and the change from resistance to HP being more favorable.

i miss HoG man

never forget


----------



## Taha (May 3, 2013)

Anyone know how many LP would you lose if you dodge a queue ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2013)

season 1

even if i was still yung casual tho

JUST TO OLDFAG


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

I don't miss HoG.

That item was annoying as fuck.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2013)

Taha said:


> Anyone know how many LP would you lose if you dodge a queue ?



3 if its the first time. 10 if its the second time I believe.

I liked Season 2 but it was pretty much boots + 3 start. Rush HoG. Rush Trinity Force. Win game. At least for top lane.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman, I enjoy reading your posts. Lol at that Cait, just how stupid can you be? 

and thanks for the advice on Blue Ez, I'll keep it in mind should I face one.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2013)

Definitely season 1, and specifically before there was a meta (or more like: before everybody knew there was, aka before dreamhack s1)



It was so much mindless fun


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

i miss agility elixir
fuck heart of gold
and fuck the rush 3 gp10 meta that was around for some time


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2013)

yeah i miss green elixer too. good times...


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2013)

Prob season 3. Think the changes to the jungle are probably better, and there seems to be more diversity amongst starting items. 

They need to fix blade of the ruin king, and I'm still mad that Oracles runs out in 5 mins .


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

i miss s2 jungle when lee was king


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2013)

i miss ya mom when she was queen


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

αce said:


> i miss s2 jungle when lee was king



Zed is the Lee of Season 3.


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BTW, a question to you all, what season of League did you like the most?
> 
> I only played from somewhat the middle of season 2 and i must say Season 2 was much, much better than S3.



I enjoyed s2 way more, boots start meta/atmogs was way more balanced than 9 pots/red pot meta. I feel like the game was just way more fun and balanced in s2.


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Prob season 3. Think the changes to the jungle are probably better, and there seems to be more diversity amongst starting items.
> 
> They need to fix blade of the ruin king, and I'm still mad that Oracles runs out in 5 mins .



Imba diversity in starting items. For junglers nothing but machete is viable to start with anymore. and lane champs like Rumble get rewarded for the new 5 pot limit because they can cloth 5 into seekers vs an ad champ like Tryndamere or Zed while that ad champ is stuck without 9 pots and can't start cloth 5 vs an AP. Also red pot isn't great anymore since if you buy red pot for 350 and if you somehow get a kill you only get 300 gold anyway.


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

played my first ranked game in near a month
11-4 vayne

silver V op
im so rusty on vayne tho
like i won lane but still
i could have done better

probably wont play ranked for a long time tho
only played that so i dont get demoted to bronze


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

If you get demoted to bronze though, level a new account and stomp your firrst 10 matches to get to silver


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

You can't drop from silver 5 to bronze though. You can't drop from any div 5 lol


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2013)

Dude, inactivity

read his post again


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Infamy said:


> You can't drop from silver 5 to bronze though. You can't drop from any div 5 lol



Seems you don't know that much about ranked


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

i can get demoted for not playing iirc
stupid rule for silver but whatever


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

I read it he said he didn't wanna get demoted to bronze which is impossible
I'm pretty sure you can't get out of a div 5


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

> played my first ranked game in near a month





> only played that so i dont get demoted to bronze



if you're inactive for long periods of time you can get demoted from silver v to bronze 1

it happened to my friend who uninstalled


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

αce said:


> if you're inactive for long periods of time you can get demoted from silver v to bronze 1
> 
> it happened to my friend who uninstalled



That's pretty dumb that inactivity causes you to go down but losses don't lol.


----------



## Infamy (May 3, 2013)

I got gold 3 today, so close to plat just need to skip gold 2.


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

yeah its dumb but what can you do


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 3, 2013)

Going to change my username once the sale is up.


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

ds aka terry aka max aka bob aka jack aka obama


----------



## Maerala (May 3, 2013)

I knew Terry was black.

Azn my bum.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Concept art for a new champion leak.

Looks like an awesome new ADC


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2013)

"Why is this Nicca on my League of Legends" - Garen


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2013)

Like fucking Prince, Blade, and Morpheus had a three-way love child.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Looks like a mix of Blade + Dante to me.


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2013)

vibes from Bayonetta.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Either way, if this is actually a real champ that's coming out, I'm hyped as fuck.

Hope he doesn't let me down like Quinn did.


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2013)

some people on reddit calling this BS and 2 year old design. Also someone posted the 'lost brother' of Nasus and Renekton. Said it was posted by someone who worked on Riot.


----------



## Vaeny (May 3, 2013)

Reddit always has people calling bullshit until there's an official statement.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Looks like a mix of Blade + Dante to me.





Shozan said:


> vibes from Bayonetta.



Dante and Bayonetta are by the same people so both of you are correct. Though if Bayonetta his legs are about 3 feet too short.


----------



## αce (May 3, 2013)

still mad?

also blaze vs sword and kt rolster b vs frost in the morning
today will be good...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2013)

in before support


----------



## Maerala (May 3, 2013)

αce said:


> still mad?



I'll forever hold it against you.

Also I decided to do some of my placement matches tonight.

I guess I already have a loss for dodging my first one in champ select? But whatever, onwards.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2013)

that design is ugly as fuck.

looks like a shitty anime villain. half vampire, half demon or some shit.


----------



## Amrun (May 3, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Like fucking Prince, Blade, and Morpheus had a three-way love child.



Best description ever. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

My first ranked game ever.



Take me to the top, you French bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

rofl IE

Adrian son i am proud son


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

I have learned much from you, master.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> My first ranked game ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Take me to the top, you French bitch.



Incoming Diamond.


----------



## Nim (May 4, 2013)

Woah that new adc looks awesome *-* Kog'Maw can wait, gonna save up that 7k IP now.


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Incoming Diamond.





I'm coming Manny!

Honestly though most of the people at the beginning of ranked make me feel like I'm back at like level 12. Bit unfair, but w/e. I guess waiting 5ever to play ranked has borne fruit. The MF was legit though, she got a quadra.

inb4 I lose the rest.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Because fuck assassins. I don't want another Zed or Kha'zik raping my ADC's ass and I can't do anything about it when they blow up in one shot. Point is, I think we had a good amount of assassins released the past few times already. (Edit: Oh yeah I don't count Quinn as the last ADC. She's.... not sure. But not as team oriented ADC I should say)

I actually want another support like Thresh/Blitz/Leona. Some tanky support since I don't like playing Taric and Nunu anymore after their nerfs 

Lol Adrian I just noticed the chat on the right. I rarely get that, it's mostly "MY TEAM IS BAD GGGGGGG You have no skill but my team is worse etc."

And I get the usual "You better thank your ADC for the win" When I'm looking at my score of 2/0/19 as a support. And I'm like. Yeah sure, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

pickin up shaco, heading to that gold


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol Adrian I just noticed the chat on the right. I rarely get that, it's mostly "MY TEAM IS BAD GGGGGGG You have no skill but my team is worse etc."
> 
> And I get the usual "You better thank your ADC for the win" When I'm looking at my score of 2/0/19 as a support. And I'm like. Yeah sure, I had nothing to do with it.



People at lower levels are always kind of nice and sweet. You're Gold, everyone up there is already all bitter and corrupted by League and shit.

I forgot to save my third game but I lost as Quinn top.  Enemy team was pretty good, bar the 2/9 Yi. 3-1 so far. The adventure shall continue in the morrow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

lol went 22-8-18 first game shaco, with 22k gold

Was nervous whole time, carried the shit out of team. Now, like 20 more nromals and then i can take it to ranked


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

> People at lower levels are always kind of nice and sweet. You're Gold, everyone up there is already all bitter and corrupted by League and shit.



I didn't get this on my placement matches though


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

can we unlock all 3 of those icons"?

edit:
I have the axe unlocked as of now...if i pick another one will the perm axe go away?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

you cant, only 1. I picked ashes bow, because its the best color


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

all hail queen ashe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Chose winter's claw. I'm more of a boobs type of a guy.


----------



## Nim (May 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> can we unlock all 3 of those icons"?
> 
> edit:
> I have the axe unlocked as of now...if i pick another one will the perm axe go away?



"Choose the tribe you want to support by selecting their banner as your summoner icon. Win 10 games without changing your icon, and you?ll unlock it permanently. Win a game with a different tribal icon and you?ll have to start over, so choose wisely!" from the news


----------



## Nim (May 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> all hail queen ashe



qft 

Unlocked the Ashe Icon


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

I know I read that Nim, I'm just fucking GREEDY

I want it all Q_Q


----------



## Nim (May 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I know I read that Nim, I'm just fucking GREEDY
> 
> I want it all Q_Q



The Lissandra one looks good too  don't like the Sejuani though.


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2013)

After 9 consecutive losses, I am now in my 10th match.

In what may be my final match, if I am to lose this... I will Retire from LoL and uninstall completely with my history shamed and covered in pure defeats.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

ur gonna win


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> After 9 consecutive losses, I am now in my 10th match.
> 
> In what may be my final match, if I am to lose this... I will Retire from LoL and uninstall completely with my history shamed and covered in pure defeats.


Dude play with me and Gywn.

Just soloed as Malphite in all random cock mode.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> After 9 consecutive losses, I am now in my 10th match.
> 
> In what may be my final match, if I am to lose this... I will Retire from LoL and uninstall completely with my history shamed and covered in pure defeats.



YOU MUST BELIEVE. 

Or you can just quit and then come back in three days.



			
				I love reddit sometimes said:
			
		

> Lucian secret passive : Gains extra MS when running away from police officer Caitlyn.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

Anyone want to play a normal?

Add Snovalo


----------



## Sephiroth (May 4, 2013)

Next hero out yet?


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2013)

05/04/2013

RIP Santi. Never forget.


----------



## Chausie (May 4, 2013)

Custom one v one blind pick games count as Aram in your history too now, instead of custom?


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

rofl ogn
double ace

dont kill the karthus, cpt jack
LOL


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

flame is a fucking monster
dude these games are on another level
my heart stopped twice


flames diana
best ive ever seen
_ever_


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

flame just made maknoon look like a bronze v
okay its over
flame best top laner kr

/fanboy


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

OGN in HD cause of Ace <3


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

leblanc>orianna
adrian knows


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Maybe it's more like Ace > Adrian.  Ori is queen of mid lane. Undisputed.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Adrian is a shallow man, he wouldn't date someone unless they're really attractive.

Shallow fucking homosexuals.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2013)

just saw the tpa skins, gotta agree with vae they were underwhelming

shen is cool cause he has particles and mundo throws a trophy but the rest meh


----------



## Raidoton (May 4, 2013)

I think they will be 750RP so it's okay...


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian is a shallow man, he wouldn't date someone unless they're really attractive.
> 
> Shallow fucking homosexuals.



k this is literally what it is. It takes someone really attractive for me to say that they're like super hot, but when it comes to people I'd actually date it's always like the fugliest guys, 'cause personality op.

Yup.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

So you'd think I'm super hot, but you wouldn't date me cause personality OP.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

By the way, I'm only saying this because I'm the most attractive man alive, though also the biggest douchebag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

magnus

more like

fagnus

lolololololol


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

So original, Mangy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

vaery original


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

It's impossible to make a pun with WAD 

All that comes to mind is dick wad and similar things.

Fuck your shitty name, fucking WAD.


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Was thinking of buying Royal Guard Fiora with my first paycheck to reward her for winning me my first ranked game, but her classic is so good already. 

First world problems.



Vae said:


> So you'd think I'm super hot, but you wouldn't date me cause personality OP.



I do have a certain weakness for skinny white boys.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

/flex            .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Adrian reminds me of this girl on league who will only root for the hottest team in NA or EU. For EU, she likes Fnatic and NA for Curse. Wonder what team Adrian roots for.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

how the fuck is curse the hottest team NA? They have Cop. 

I'd say Complexity probably.


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Gais I'm not actually shallow.  Why are we listening to Vae's slanderous lies.

But I don't follow the pro scene very closely so I don't really have much else to go on. 

Also in fairness Fnatic was the first EU team I heard of because Kyle was all like ADRIAN LOOK HOW HOT SNOOPEH IS. And then Ace showed me Blaze and he was like ADRIAN LOOK HOW SEXY FLAME IS.



Darth said:


> how the fuck is curse the hottest team NA? They have Cop.
> 
> I'd say Complexity probably.



Nyjacky though.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

It's Complexity


everyone of them looks like models



it's not fair, they already get to be professional gamers, they should be ugly


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

Btw, Best Riven NA tournament starts in 45 minutes, opening with HotshotGG vs Imaqtpie





stream here, there's also a second and third stream iirc


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> how the fuck is curse the hottest team NA? They have Cop.
> 
> I'd say Complexity probably.



But Complexity lost Brunch and gained Chuuper as a starter again.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Gais I'm not actually shallow.  Why are we listening to Vae's slanderous lies.
> 
> But I don't follow the pro scene very closely so I don't really have much else to go on.
> 
> ...



yeah. snoopeh's on Evil Geniuses. Not Fnatic. 

I can tell you don't follow the pro scene very closely. 

And don't lie Adrian you're hella shallow. 

And imo Nyjacky's just an average really short asian. Wouldn't call him attractive at all.


Didi said:


> It's Complexity
> 
> 
> everyone of them looks like models
> ...



Well I wouldn't go that far but yeah they're the best looking NA team for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

CJ Entus Blaze Flame and Helios have both had modeling offers previously.

That's when you know they're hella sexy.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Vae you do know who that is in your set right?


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Darth Starkiller, hue


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

GODDAMMIT THE MUSIC ON THIS LEAGUEPEDIA STREAM


SOME MOE KAWAII SHIT


^_____________________________^ FUCK


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

oh fuck now it's japanese happy hardcore


while before we've also had russian blues, some jazz/soul music and hip hop



this is the weirdest collection of music ever


but it's hilarious

everyone get in here


edit: OH GOD NOW IT'S HAEYEAHYEAHYEAHUYEAYYAYEA


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

HEYHEAYEHAYEHEYAHEAAAAA


----------



## Maerala (May 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah. snoopeh's on Evil Geniuses. Not Fnatic.
> 
> I can tell you don't follow the pro scene very closely.



gg that's what I meant 



> And don't lie Adrian you're hella shallow.



Y'all trippin'. Just because I don't miss an opportunity to express how much Qtpie's face offends me...


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

ahaha time for im 2 sexy by right said fred


tournament hasn't even begon, and yet I'm already enjoying it so much


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Someone buy me some Star Wars games on Steam, they're all like 66% off 

I want KotOR and JKA so bad


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth Starkiller, hue



Actually he never took the surname "Darth", and was just Starkiller. Or Apprentice. 

But yeah just making sure.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

What is this song, what the fuck


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2013)

DO A LITTLE DANCE


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2013)

MAKE A LITTLE LOVE


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2013)

GET DOWN TONIGHT


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

''gg ez''

Qtpie pooping on Hotshot.


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

lol dat 3 minute game 1


riven OP


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

dyrus with the super bait lol. totally thought dyrus was gonna lose that.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

boxbox with the plays
dyrus should've lost
oh well he's gonna get outclassed later on


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> boxbox with the plays
> dyrus should've lost
> oh well he's gonna get outclassed later on



lol hater.

dyrus gonna go all the way.

all star material bitch.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

I lol'd at Hotshotgg vs Imaqtpie, the stream. The first match went to Imaqtpie. And then the second match, the spectators can't go in. 

"According to Scarra, the game ended so quick Hotshotgg died before the creep wave even set in."


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

rofl
dyrus isn't even close to being the best riven


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> rofl
> dyrus isn't even close to being the best riven



yea i agree.

but he just stomped that guy game 2. didn't even have ult and the other guy did. outplayed. 

but knowing you ace. you're like the lead conductor of the hype train so...


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

qt3.14 ending all these games so fast

#frankerz #bowflex


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

why because i said ig and we were the best teams in the world? like you thought that was hype because apparently you didn't realize that ig beat we as much as the vice versa happened


and yeah jahvan should've won game 1 though
scrub move


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

darth ill cut your balls off


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

lol that dive.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

to be fair to adrian i also despise qtpies face


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

lol no ace I called you out cause you say dumb shit like "voyboy is trash" or in general you just jump on the hype train of whichever player or team is performing well at the moment. 

You don't seem to understand that players and teams have their ups and downs. Like damn man, you're worse than Twitch chat sometimes...


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

yes because when i say voyboy is trash i mean it
i also call kobe and melo trash sometimes too
clearly i mean that too

/sarcasm









also that one time you said i was worse than twitch i never said voyboy was trash
i thanked god that he didnt go to all stars because hes overly aggressive and then your ovaries got upset or something.


the only pros ive ever legitmately considered trash are elementz and cop
and ive been saying blaze was the best korean team for the entire ogn season despite them getting wrecked early on. im not jumping on performance trains. but when WE wins every tournament they've ever been in since S2 the obvious conclusion is obvious

if you want me to be twitch chat ill gladly spam penis macros and scarra faces


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

HOT DAMN QTPIE


SO CLOSE

cup should've ulted earlier


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> if you want me to be twitch chat ill gladly spam penis macros and scarra faces



do it. 

i dare you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT IMAQTPIE


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2013)

holy shit qtipie


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL QPITE


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

boxbox playing


----------



## eHav (May 4, 2013)

how does this first blood go to one and 400g goes to the other? lmao


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2013)

ahahahahaha


wtf


pobelter and nien getting fb at exactly the same moment

resulting in pobelter getting  the announcement
but nien getting 400 gold


RIOT PLS

fucking lol


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

lol a remake of game 1 cause nobody could decide who got the win


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

boxbox lost. Into the loser's bracket along with Hotshotgg.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

Santi your problem is you're playing in the obscure early hours of the morning.
Like if you tired and shit and playing with tired shit people. You gonna do shit.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> boxbox lost. Into the loser's bracket along with Hotshotgg.



lol he was a favorite too. 

lost to some random guy with x's in his name.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

yeah well this is getting boring
zzzzz


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah well this is getting boring
> zzzzz



What, don't like Only Riven tournaments?


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

what did i miss


----------



## Austin (May 4, 2013)

cool they're deleting inactive accounts and making name changes half off apparently


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> what did i miss



megazero winning by having +30 cs at 10 min. one of the victory conditions lol.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

normally id root for best riven na
but this guys name is hao
hmmmmm


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

nevermind best riven na is op


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

lol he's the best dontchaknow.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

any tips on shaco?


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> any tips on shaco?



run smite ignite, take your red really really fast, beat the other jungler to his second buff and either ambush him with boxes for first blood or steal his buff. 

easy first blood 70% of the time.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> run smite ignite, take your red really really fast, beat the other jungler to his second buff and either ambush him with boxes for first blood or steal his buff.
> 
> easy first blood 70% of the time.



Works every time 70% of the time.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

hp regen riven
new meta


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

remind me to pick up riven
theres a reason she was my highest win rate last season


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

I take blue and then take their red...


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> I take blue and then take their red...



You could take your blue and red at the same time, boxes OP.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

what i was talking about earlier
lol cpt jacks face at the end


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

Really, I can take both buffs at the same time?


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

you used to be able too
boxes only last 60 seconds now though


----------



## OS (May 4, 2013)

How do you know when your icon is permanent?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2013)

they send you the same icon without the little clock symbol at the bottom left


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> you used to be able too
> boxes only last 60 seconds now though



You still can, you just need one of the lanes to leash the boxes.

InSec did it on purple side last time he played Shaco, a week ago or something.


----------



## Wesley (May 4, 2013)

αce said:


> remind me to pick up riven
> theres a reason she was my highest win rate last season



Riven is trash.  Doesn't matter what stage of the game, she's got nothing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 4, 2013)

he also said new trundle was trash

at that point i knew his opinion on anything lol-related had no weight


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

TBH the only one valid enough to say shit like Riven is OP or Riven is shit is WAD

But then again WAD says everyone is OP so his opinion is questionable anyway

wat do


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

So a guy on EUW who is Diamond 5 did 1v1's on stream

I was like top lane, choose whoever you want, even though i have lack of runes, you can go full runes and masteries

Fucker picks Nunu. Like really?

Still got FB, GG SON

Too bad i haven't played Jarvan in ages


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

we need to play na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

BTW I need to seriously play more champs, but like, exclusively.

I am only comfortable playing Jax, Jarvan and Darius top, and i don't want to play Darius in ranked cause i can't carry shit with him. Plus he most likely will be banned.

Rengar might work but IDK, i think other champs bring more utility.

I want a champ which can win the lane early on, but still is useful late game (not necessarily hyper carry level)

Also i hate that Fizz fucker. No, i didn't lose against him, but his damage is fucking ridiculous at all stages of the game and he can insta dash to you then GO AWAY SAFELY BY BEING UNTARGETABLE.
He really is fucking ridiculous. Huge burst and still has sustained damage due to %health on every AA. You can't gank him. He has insane mobility, and god forbid he builds CDR and has Blue buff, he can juke entire teams.
The only way to even somewhat win is to survive his initial burst THEN burst him down.

How do i counter this fucker, and not just in lane. Don't Ryze me pls.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

Try Trundle top. Try nasus top. Try Akali top.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta, you're shit


----------



## Wesley (May 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> he also said new trundle was trash
> 
> at that point i knew his opinion on anything lol-related had no weight



Trundle is trash.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

if you want to beat fizz play a champion that can do a lot of combo's in short periods of time. otherwise hes just gonna dash into your face and then e away


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> BTW I need to seriously play more champs, but like, exclusively.
> 
> I am only comfortable playing Jax, Jarvan and Darius top, and i don't want to play Darius in ranked cause i can't carry shit with him. Plus he most likely will be banned.
> 
> ...



We are talking about Fizz top lane? Okay. Also Darius banned? What? I haven't seen that in a while. Fizz level 1 to 3 is very weak. You make use of it and he might just play defensive for the rest of the laning phase. You pick up an early hexdrinker or anything mr. If this fizz is maxing e, avoid getting hit by it. Force him to use his e as an escape rather than doing damage because its pretty much his main source. If he's maxing w, just don't get hit by the full duration of his w. 

If you're thinking of what to counter him as a specific champion, honestly Darius works just fine against him. Jax, you have to wait until you're level 6. Pop e when he pops w. If you're using Jarvan, poke him with q early on. Shield the w. Give him a couple autos early on to utilize your passive.. Kayle is 50-50 but I've won against Kayle top lane and I've lost against Kayle top lane. 

The hardest champion I faced as a Fizz is Pantheon. Because fuck Pantheon.

After laning phase, well fuck make sure he doesn't roam. Just push the lane really hard, his wave clear is moderately okay. (If he maxes e). If you're the tank / bruiser, you got to get hit by the shark and isolate yourself from the team. And that is my one cent. 

As for a champion that win early but still useful late game... Renekton is someone I have in mind. The guy can be a big bully in laning phase and just snowball after laning phase.


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, you're shit



i thought we were past that, since the 1000 other times i've said that myself

or do you just still say that to fool yourself into thinking you are better than me


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How do i counter this fucker, and not just in lane. Don't Ryze me pls.



*Brand*, Akali, Sydra, Annie.

Hard-counter is bolded.

*Edit:* Oh, this is Fizz top? Never seen that shit.


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> We are talking about Fizz top lane? Okay. Also Darius banned? What? I haven't seen that in a while. Fizz level 1 to 3 is very weak. You make use of it and he might just play defensive for the rest of the laning phase. You pick up an early hexdrinker or anything mr. If this fizz is maxing e, avoid getting hit by it. Force him to use his e as an escape rather than doing damage because its pretty much his main source. If he's maxing w, just don't get hit by the full duration of his w.
> 
> If you're thinking of what to counter him as a specific champion, honestly Darius works just fine against him. Jax, you have to wait until you're level 6. Pop e when he pops w. If you're using Jarvan, poke him with q early on. Shield the w. Give him a couple autos early on to utilize your passive.. Kayle is 50-50 but I've won against Kayle top lane and I've lost against Kayle top lane.
> 
> ...



Not top lane Fizz. Mid lane Fizz, and Fizz in general after laning phase. Seems like even if he dies afterwards, he can at least burst one person down.

But for now Akali and Renekton are in my mind

IDK how Nasus can win the lane early on but that's some RemChu tactics


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> *Brand*, Akali, Sydra, Annie.
> 
> Hard-counter is bolded.
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, this is Fizz top? Never seen that shit.



WTF no one said Fizz top

And can't Fizz just E his way out Brand's skill shots and Ulti?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> WTF no one said Fizz top
> 
> And can't Fizz just E his way out Brand's skill shots and Ulti?



My bad. Was assuming Fizz top because you were talking about top lane champions l0l. 

As far as Mid goes, UH. Uh..... Fuck I don't play mid. No long post here, I only talk about top lane and support.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> i thought we were past that, since the 1000 other times i've said that myself
> 
> or do you just still say that to fool yourself into thinking you are better than me



Why would I try to fool myself into believing something, when what you're insinuating is already true?


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Why would Brand or Syndra go top anyway



Vae said:


> Why would I try to fool myself into believing something, when what you're insinuating is already true?



Then why talk shit? 

BTW you might be worse than me

BUT
AT LEAST YOU ARE NOT JIYEON LVL


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

fizz op
yup

also pick ryze


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why would Brand or Syndra go top anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



''Might be worse than me''

No, I'm most definitely better than you.
There's no doubt about this fact, as proven in the multiple times I played with you on EUW.

I'm pretty sure multiple people in here would agree with me


----------



## OS (May 4, 2013)

idg how this icon thing works. I definitely won 10 games but still nothing.


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Keep dreaming son 

The only thing you are better than me is ADC


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

I'm also a better jungler than you, and I'm 99% sure I would beat you mid as well.

The only role I'd say you MIGHT beat me at is Top lane.

But that's just because you would go Nasus and farm for 40 minutes while I win the game for my team


----------



## Santí (May 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why would Brand or Syndra go top anyway



Because I've seen it done before and the Brand has raped.


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm also a better jungler than you, and I'm 99% sure I would beat you mid as well.
> 
> The only role I'd say you MIGHT beat me at is Top lane.
> 
> But that's just because you would go Nasus and farm for 40 minutes while I win the game for my team



Oh, i thought i beat you 1v1 already, you were Red Elixir DARIUS while i was Hecarim with a fucking cloth armor, still shat on you 
Forgot the other matches but i know i didn't lost once 

And i can say i am a good jungler too, doesn't make that shit valid or invalid 

Oh, and i only play Nasus on EUW with WAD/Didi/Cronos/Whoever because they are good enough to let me farm my Q by playing defensively
But i won't go anymore into this, i've told those 3 why i play Nasus and why i make the games long and they've understood and generally agreed, all good for me 



Sant? said:


> Because I've seen it done before and the Brand has raped.



I've seen Rengar raped mid lane, and i've stomped mid as well with Nocturne, doesn't make them good there. JUst outplay, mostly because the enemy doesn't expect it and doesn't know how to play against it.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2013)

For Fizz try hard CC or out sustaining him. Build a Banshee or hourglass if you must.


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Yepp, you beat me when I helped you train 1v1 but I never play any of those champs.

Like, ever.

My top laners are Jax, Jayce, Zed and Shen.

I suck at every other top.


----------



## αce (May 4, 2013)

fizz does on hit
its fucking bullshit
basically this is what happens if fizz gets lich bane

q damage+w passive(amplified when u activate it)+lich bane ability power on auto attack proc

lol fizz


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Lets 1v1 tomorrow then


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Sure, PBE again?


----------



## Gogeta (May 4, 2013)

Sure 
Kinda late now so yeah


----------



## Vaeny (May 4, 2013)

Pussy won't play when late


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 4, 2013)

Stream the event. Get about 2 people watching 1 v 1 yeaaaa


----------



## OS (May 4, 2013)

Jesus Quinn is strong.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2013)

^ I love her mobility and attack speed o.o
Awesome ambushes.


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

Two more games in my placement matches. 6-2 so far; 6-3 if that one dodge counted as a loss. 

I just played with someone who went 9-1 and got placed in Silver II.

gg

And for lulz:


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Exter with a double RoA on Ryze


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2013)

Go Alternate!


though I don't like Aranea, he a shit



but I love kerp and forellenlord and creaton so oh well ^_^
(and jree's cool too)


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2013)

GODDAMMIT FUCKING ARANEA


YOU HAD ONE JOB


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

eu league
almost as bad as na league


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

We demand a shrubbery.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

the yung lift lift playing
guess ill entertain myself for several hours


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Alternate knocked out Giants because Exter made a stupid play at 55 min on TF


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2013)

i dont know whats been going on with league this weekend

IVE ENTERED CASUALMODO


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont know whats been going on with league this weekend
> 
> IVE ENTERED CASUALMODO



losing a bunch?

oh well. getting matched against golds isn't so bad. 

FOR A DIAMOND V

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2013)

lolz nah i was duoing once or twice with a friend this weekend

who is silver iii

so its like im not caring about ranked atm

NP


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

ah, well in that case..

stop losing already. 

/Darth OUT.


----------



## Gogeta (May 5, 2013)

Stupid adobe air client not letting me change summoners
fuck you riot


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

Finished my placement matches.



Orianna OP as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (May 5, 2013)

1v1 my Orianna Adrian


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

Silver II?

Holy shit you're better than like 70% of this thread.

Wp Adrian. I'm proud of you son.


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 1v1 my Orianna Adrian



And reveal my master secrets to another Ori player?

Never. 



Darth said:


> Silver II?
> 
> Holy shit you're better than like 70% of this thread.
> 
> Wp Adrian. I'm proud of you son.



 <3


----------



## Gogeta (May 5, 2013)

What Ori secrets you are a Silver 2 player not a rocket scientist


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

/totallyserious


----------



## Gogeta (May 5, 2013)

So you accept the challenge or are just afraid?

My Ori is almost as good as my Lee Sin btw for reference sake


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

Are you on NA? My Summoner name is Maerala.

I hate mirror matches though.  Might use Karma.


----------



## Gogeta (May 5, 2013)

Not on NA, but i have a PBE account
if you don't i'll give you one since i made 2 back when i got PBE

for some reason

anyway cya losers


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Adrian is still that shit support who starts flask.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Anyone except Gogeta have a level 30 EUNE acc?


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian is still that shit support who starts flask.



Vae: 243 games and only Silver II

Adrian: 10 games and Silver II

lol u bad.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Watch Adrian drop to Silver V.


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

Vae why you so mad mang.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

adrian isn't bad he just doesn't listen to advice


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

I'll just never understand the Flask hate. Like... Why forego a lot of early sustain for like one more ward. I only play squishy supports with high mana costs.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

supports are squishy by definition
if you have the proper runes/masteries theres no reason you should ever run out of mana

and yes, the one ward makes all the difference between bush control and getting zoned back to your tower

2 wards isn't enough


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

any na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) want to play some normals
i need to try out riven again


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

played another ranked game
went 11-4
again
lol

promotion series that i probably wont ever play


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

K but there's a difference in how much harass Sona and Nami can take in comparison to Taric and Leona.

K Ace next time we duo bot I'll start whatever you want. If we get wrecked it's on you, and I return to my trusty flask.

But not now 'cause new Family Guy episode in a half hour.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

you're silver 2
don't let the silver 5 tell you what to do


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> But not now 'cause new Family Guy episode in a half hour.



gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

αce said:


> you're silver 2
> don't let the silver 5 tell you what to do



K can we just establish that I don't actually believe I belong in this division? I just got matched against a bunch of scrubs. And you're not Silver V, fact.



Darth said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



Only a little bit. :33


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

If you say 1 ward doesn't matter, then you really don't know much about the support role, honestly.

There's also the fact that you NEVER SEEM TO LEAVE A SLOT OPEN FOR WARDS.

It pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## Maerala (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

> K can we just establish that I don't actually believe I belong in this  division? I just got matched against a bunch of scrubs. And you're not  Silver V, fact.



?
you won 8 games and carried all of them
of course you belong in it
dont put yourself down like that


but that last game i spectated was comedy
jarvan triple kill
and teemo on the other team was being a teemo


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way.



SUCK MY D ADRIANOOOOOOOO.

But I have to agree with Ace, you're putting yourself down.

Mid wise, you deserve Silver 2 at least.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> SUCK MY D ADRIANOOOOOOOO.
> 
> But I have to agree with Ace, you're putting yourself down.
> 
> Mid wise, you deserve Silver 2 at least.



really?

from what i've seen of adrian's mids, i'd equal him to several bronze I's i've played with. 

Then again mechanically I suppose they aren't that far apart.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Want me to flame your preformance, Darth?

I can do that.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Best Riven NA tournament actually plays Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

definition of a wombo combo


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

Probably one of the best Ori ults I've seen in competitive play.

I jizzed when I saw that live.


----------



## Taha (May 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone except Gogeta have a level 30 EUNE acc?



summoner name baa3booooo9


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 5, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'll just never understand the Flask hate. Like... Why forego a lot of early sustain for like one more ward. I only play squishy supports with high mana costs.



In comparison I play only tanky supports (Thresh/Leona/Taric/Nunu/Blitz) that depend greatly on dominating the lane. The usual start for a support (For me and possibly other players that main these types) is 1 faerie charm or 1 rejuv bead + 2 green wards + 1 pink + 2 health pots. The most important item in that start is the pink ward. Bush control/vision is the most important thing to a support when dominating a lane. (Especially for people with hooks or a type of cc)

Compare to your start of flask + 2 green wards. That pink ward, if the other support knows where it is, will destroy your green one. So generally you are going to be left with flask + 1 green ward; however it is not a bad start for your type of support. 

Which is squishy supports with high mana costs. You will have sustain in lane to keep up with the other support but you will be at risk. Vision is important as well as sustain. If you are on purple side of the map, that start can be just as fine because you will be pushed to your turret with no chance to put down a ward anyways so might as well have the flask start.

Alternatively, you can just start pots and wards without the flask. I don't have the math to see which is gold efficient and sustain better though.

The reason for the flask hate is simple; You only get two wards, possibly only one. So it gives a lack of vision. Vision is just as important as sustain. Your ADC doesn't want to cs or trade in the dark, and as sad it sounds, your job is your ADC's safety. Not your own safety/sustain.


----------



## Vaeny (May 5, 2013)

TERRY, YOU MAKE ME LOOOOVE YOU.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

>Play Twisted Fate
>Use ult while pushing top for vision
>notice the enemy team is pushing mid 
>Our minions are at their mid inhib turret
>teleport and start taking down turret
>take inhibitor
>notice they are still there
>take their other turret and inhib
>while doing all this type in all chat "xpeke"

cumming rainbows.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Play Twisted Fate
> >Use ult while pushing top for vision
> *>notice the enemy team is pushing mid
> >Our minions are at their mid inhib turret*
> ...



I'm confused. 

ALSO I LOVE YOU TOO BRO.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

They were chasing the adc and support all the way to the turret because Baylife. They had no minions pushing tower.


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

It's not xPeke if you don't have someone fighting you while back dooring.

Get it right.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

The xpeke part is the sudden backdoor surprise (like rape). They came back though but im too quick.


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

No, the xPeke is to backdoor something while facing opposition and having a clutch finish.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

nah, i've seen his streams. Whenever he backdoors it's xpeke. 

>ruining my dreams

killurself


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2013)

So I advance to Gold IV on Friday. Then I got 15 LP on Saturday. My house was being fumigated so I spent all of Sunday somewhere else. Then when I finally get to play ranked. I lose 2 in a row and I'm back to Gold V? 

What the fuck? How is it I can win 7 games in a row to advance to a tier and then go back to Gold V after losing 2 games?


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2013)

So essentially we can't lose any matches?

fuck this system. 

I can't wait to climb this ladder. Meet WAD at the summit and push him to his death.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> nah, i've seen his streams. Whenever he backdoors it's xpeke.
> 
> *>ruining my dreams*
> 
> killurself



It's what Vae does best


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

Hello SNS, welcome to the LCS
Finally Tabzz in the LCS, though he's now an ad carry apparently lol



And yeay, goodbye aAa 
though I hope freddy and shlaya get picked up by someone cuz I like them




but so far, I'm gonna love the EU LCS next season, no more Giants and no more aAa


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

Wait, Samurai in Jeans has got to face CW for promotion?



fuck


dammit


I want both


why can't SIJ just face DB


fffffffffff



I mean come on

I really want extinkt and kottenx and youngbuck in the lcs


but CW has also really grown as a team, and I'd like to see more of them as well


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

like fuck



and meanwhile MYM is facing DB


while I don't care about either of those



fucking brackets


----------



## Taha (May 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> why can't SIJ just face DB



Because DB would beat SIJ


----------



## Taha (May 6, 2013)

This :amazed
[YOUTUBE]xfjUbd1KdTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

Taha said:


> Because DB would beat SIJ



yeah nah


as it's looking, SIJ might even beat CW


and CW is definitely better than DB


DB a shit


I love Shushei
but DB a shit


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

Taha said:


> Because DB would beat SIJ



SIJ would dumpster all over DB, DB are the team that deserve to stay in LCS the least.

Good thing MYM is going to knock their asses out, I like MYM.


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

CW won, deservedly.



But I still think SIJ is better than DB


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

Aaaand CW is still in the LCS.

SIJ got knocked out


----------



## Austin (May 6, 2013)

Does Fizz's W stack with his Q?


----------



## Gogeta (May 6, 2013)

that's

that's

that's the point


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 6, 2013)

GO WOLVES

also that video on the last page

is definition of #denied


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

Hossan god of Draven.


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> Does Fizz's W stack with his Q?


Stack or proc?

If proc then yes.


----------



## Shozan (May 6, 2013)

swag is back, 3 wins in a row and i'm 29 now.


----------



## Maerala (May 6, 2013)

I'm the only person in my division who has only played 3 champions in ranked. 

How many games do you have to lose at 0 LP to be demoted? And for how long can I expect to keep getting 30 LP per win?


----------



## Gogeta (May 6, 2013)

Adrian PM me your Skype


----------



## Maerala (May 6, 2013)

It's also Maerala.

My account security is OP.

Also I've never played on the PBE or even know how, so gg.


----------



## Gogeta (May 6, 2013)

It's similar to playing NFS on the PBE client


----------



## Maerala (May 6, 2013)

Started playing Fiora top instead of jungle. It's much better than I thought it would be, and certainly not as bad as people say. Her early game is pretty strong. I got wrecked by a Lee Sin pretty bad (my fault for not building armor) but I've managed to win against two Chos and a Jayce, laning phase at least.

French OP.


----------



## Gogeta (May 6, 2013)

Auto attack based champion losing to an attack speed debuffer with areally good early game? Prepostorous


----------



## Darth (May 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm the only person in my division who has only played 3 champions in ranked.
> 
> How many games do you have to lose at 0 LP to be demoted? And for how long can I expect to keep getting 30 LP per win?



You'll get +/- 25-35 for about 30 or so games. 

Make em count tiger.

Also, Copenhagen Wolves THE ONLY bottom 4 team in the LCS Spring Split that managed to make it into the Summer Split. 

Damn, dat new blood looks tasty. Looking forward to the Summer Split. Both Alternate and MYM actually coming back from being 0-2 in their series and winning the next three games in a row to clinch the spot. 

Damn good games.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

Poor Hossan. Unfortunately you get tired of carrying shit. Though Yamato did good game 1.


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2013)

>MYM
>not SIJ


fuck. Still mad.


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

So I've got 850 RP and no idea what to spend it on.

I pretty much have every skin that currently interests me except Lion Dance Kog, and I can't afford that.


----------



## Infamy (May 6, 2013)

Gold II now almost plat 14-2 with Tryndamere lol


----------



## Infamy (May 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> You'll get +/- 25-35 for about 30 or so games.
> 
> Make em count tiger.
> 
> ...



I have 86 games in ranked and I still get 30+ lp lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2013)

I thought you were permabanned or something. New account? 

I'm currently 23-11 with Thresh. Pretty much just been playing him any chance I get.


----------



## Infamy (May 6, 2013)

I share the account Eyeoftheazure but he barely uses it anymore and never plays ranked.


----------



## Infamy (May 6, 2013)

Do you play any ADC Thresh?


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

Might see Voyboy playing Lissandra in the future. Says she's tied in favorite with elise. 

Also, why doesnt he play mid?


----------



## Infamy (May 6, 2013)

Liss top > Liss mid


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Liss top > Liss mid



Lol              .


----------



## αce (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Crimson King (May 6, 2013)

And I'm back


----------



## αce (May 6, 2013)

sejuani is the new op


----------



## Crimson King (May 6, 2013)

sej is op yeah. 12% max hp on her Q, continuous W with even 10% CDR


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

So I heard Hassan beat the shit out of Adrian 1v1 again


----------



## Maerala (May 6, 2013)

You might want to fire those sources.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2013)

CK is just OP


----------



## Vaeny (May 6, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You might want to fire those sources.



Spectator mode is OP


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Do you play any ADC Thresh?



No. I play only support right now.

Also I suck terribly at jungle and ADC. Don't even know why I try.

What happened to your 1 v 1 Vae with Gogeta


----------



## Maerala (May 6, 2013)

k I'll just start by saying that I do think Ace is a far better player than me, but we've yet to play a match up where I haven't been (intentionally) at a heavy disadvantage (Fiora vs. Lee Sin wat), except for maybe Quinn vs. Teemo. I still lost that though. 

I got the first two kills as Karma against his Zed though. I hardly "got the shit beat out of."


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

ADRIAN 1 V 1 ME D:


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> No. I play only support right now.
> 
> Also I suck terribly at jungle and ADC. Don't even know why I try.
> 
> What happened to your 1 v 1 Vae with Gogeta



I LOST 3 TO 1.

So he's a better top laner.

That's it


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> ADRIAN 1 V 1 ME D:



DEAR GOD WHY

k I use my secret weapon Karma np


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> k I'll just start by saying that I do think Ace is a far better player than me, but we've yet to play a match up where I haven't been (intentionally) at a heavy disadvantage (Fiora vs. Lee Sin wat), except for maybe Quinn vs. Teemo. I still lost that though.
> 
> I got the first two kills as Karma against his Zed though. I hardly "got the shit beat out of."



HASSAN IS A TRASH ACE THO.


----------



## Shozan (May 7, 2013)

Trundle is OP atm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 7, 2013)

no shit i been saying this for like 9 years


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2013)

Who are some good champs to go solo bot?


----------



## Crimson King (May 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who are some good champs to go solo bot?



Go with a ranged bruiser


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> No. I play only support right now.
> 
> Also I suck terribly at jungle and ADC. Don't even know why I try.
> 
> What happened to your 1 v 1 Vae with Gogeta



First round, the one that i lost 21-0-9 AP Masteries Rengar vs Zed was it 
Second round was like wrong runes and masteries Jarvan vs Jax i think?
Third round was no masteries Darius vs Shen
4th was no MR Nocturne vs Diana

Not to mention i went for a realistic scenario, thus chose flash-ignite while the fucker chose Exhaust-Ignite every time despite "oh i only pick Exhaust-Ignite on Zed cause of his mobility blabla"




Infamy said:


> Liss top > Liss mid



I don't mind statements like these, at least they are not like my IRL friend's ones, where he thinks that GP is the best, that he can outduel everyone, and that with 3 PD, IE and 2 BT's he can just 1 shot everyone, like he is not going to get instablown before the Q animation even goes off.
Also he is bronze 2 and talks about how he is actually plat but is too lazy to play ranked.

These statements, albeit without reasoning, much better.



Violent By Design said:


> Who are some good champs to go solo bot?



Pretty much those with inbuilt sustain and/or shields, Yorick, Shen, Renekton (not as much cause he has to AA a lot beforehand before he can sustain), Nidalee and ChoGath pretty much


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who are some good champs to go solo bot?


Try that nig Morderkaiser with like hp pots.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

I had mana regen glyphs and was 21-9 masteries with 1 point  in that mr mastery


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

You were still at 35 MR, which isn't bad in any way.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

> I don't mind statements like these, at least they are not like my IRL friend's ones, where he thinks that GP is the best, that he can outduel everyone, and that with 3 PD, IE and 2 BT's he can just 1 shot everyone, like he is not going to get instablown before the Q animation even goes off.
> Also he is bronze 2 and talks about how he is actually plat but is too lazy to play ranked.
> 
> These statements, albeit without reasoning, much better.



Before I was level 30, I used to think Tryndamere was op as fuck cause he doesn't die. And thought Kayle was a guy until I actually played her and heard her voice.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Before I was level 30, I used to think Tryndamere was op as fuck cause he doesn't die. And thought Kayle was a guy until I actually played her and heard her voice.



2 year(s) 4 month(s) 26 day(s) 19 hours

That's your account age.

Back then, he actually WAS OP because there wasn't as much CC to shut him down, you ^ (use bro).

About the Kayle thing, that makes me think of Samus


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Before I was level 30, I used to think Tryndamere was op as fuck cause he doesn't die. And thought Kayle was a guy until I actually played her and heard her voice.



Thing is he has 2000 wins...


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Trynd was OP back then, you guys suck.


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2013)

ADC goes bot and enemy team gets baron? Better blame the support. How hard is it to admit it when you fuck up?


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2013)

Bot-chan stole an exact post I made in a previous thread. I'm honored.

 I'm glad to see my quality posting is being spread to more places.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Sasori did that with me once


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> 2 year(s) 4 month(s) 26 day(s) 19 hours
> 
> That's your account age.
> 
> ...



I was told Trynd sucks once I got to level 30 or so. So I don't know. Back then everything was chaotic, mid laners used to be ad carries. And no one really cared for the meta. People play what they want >_>

Mordekaiser was op too. Hue hue hue


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

I just wanted to let you all know that I was once Gold I at 80 lp. 

I am now Gold IV at 0 lp. 

Man I suck.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Me and Terry just faced a terrible Diamond Fizz who managed to win anyway just because of our completely retarded teammates


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Also, Adrian, now that I've talked to Terry for a bit it dawned on me.

Why is your mana management shit as support when you main mid?

Mid is like...mana management all day early game.

Kill me now.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

I doubt the concept even occurred to him. 

And it's one of the less important factors anyway. Not to mention he rushes flask and crucible as first items anyway so he never really has to worry about mana.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Me and Terry just faced a terrible Diamond Fizz who managed to win anyway just because of our completely retarded teammates



Fizz was terrible as fuck. The guy is "diamond smurf" and ends with 11 deaths. But that game was terrible; I may have fucked up too but come on. SO MANY THINGS WENT WRONG. So many times I face palm.

Adrian I get that you do flask start. I don't get the crucible rush. There's so much better support items, Aegis, Locket, Twin Shadows, hell even Shureylas seem better. Oh always rush sightstone and get pinks.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

lol at Wildturtle's stream 

Twitch Chat: Sivir counters Caitlyn herp derp.

WT: lol no. Cait trashes Sivir. Sivir is a garbage champ.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

That's why I told him to work on it.

So I can have my god damn fucking pink wards during laning phase.

Why does he rush crucible anyway? It's not even that great


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I was once Gold I at 80 lp.
> 
> I am now Gold IV at 0 lp.
> 
> Man I suck.



I thought you were plat?


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I thought you were plat?



That was WAD, he's now Diamond.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Ah I see. Does WAD main Kha and Zed?


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I've got 850 RP and no idea what to spend it on.
> 
> I pretty much have every skin that currently interests me except Lion Dance Kog, and I can't afford that.


Save it for a TPA skin


Infamy said:


> I thought you were plat?



nope.

Maybe one day. When I actually have a computer I can play on consistently or not have to play at 230 ping every game.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Wad mainstream as fuk
Nasus shen j4 spam


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

disregard the fact that the champion he has the most games played with in ranked is Akali.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Ya he got to middle plat with it then he had a game against kayle who.started pink ward and gave hervup and went mainly j4/nasus jungle and when he got diamond he started shen top


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Just got Gold I. Soo close to plat.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Inb4 you lose your way down to Gold IV.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

OMG VAE WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG SILVER IS HARDER TO GET OUT OF THAN ALL THE OTHER LEAGUES!

jk the guys in that thread are all over exaggerating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) imo.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Silver is easiest imo. Also just had a Kayle that was possibly the worst player I've ever seen. Died like 9 times without ulting and lost us a free win. ):


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Just got Gold I. Soo close to plat.


Congrats man, you will do it!


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> OMG VAE WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG SILVER IS HARDER TO GET OUT OF THAN ALL THE OTHER LEAGUES!
> 
> jk the guys in that thread are all over exaggerating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) imo.



Lol k, people provide straight out evidence but you still disregard it.

I dare you to come back down to Silver and get out of it again.

You can try on my acc, if you'd like.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol k, people provide straight out evidence but you still disregard it.
> 
> I dare you to come back down to Silver and get out of it again.
> 
> You can try on my acc, if you'd like.



uhm, did it on my smurf.

wasn't hard.

and lol @ evidence. not even the OP of that thread posted evidence. 

no doubt upvoted by blithering idiots stuck in silver. People will ever prefer to shift blame onto anyone other themselvs. 

anyone with an account in gold and is stuck in silver on another account straight up doesn't deserve to be in gold. straight up. the system isn't that flawed that you can't always rise on the ladder if you're good enough.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

I've gotten out of silver 6 times lol.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> uhm, did it on my smurf.
> 
> wasn't hard.
> 
> ...



OP might not have delivered but some other people did.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> OP might not have delivered but some other people did.



A handful of examples don't convince me. Some of them could even be linking other people's accounts or lying straight up. 

I'm telling you man, people come up with the most ridiculous excuses to justify their performance. People stuck in Bronze V think they should be in Gold, or that once your mmr drops that low it becomes impossible to climb any higher. 

yeah. dumb shit bro.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

HADY THINKS I'M SILVER QUALITY T_T


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> HADY THINKS I'M SILVER QUALITY T_T



Bro, you have all the free time in the world, and a computer to play on at your leisure. 

There's absolutely no reason why you shouldn't be able to reach Gold. Or even Plat. 

Just gotta force yourself to learn.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> uhm, did it on my smurf.
> 
> wasn't hard.
> 
> ...


DO IT WITH ME ON EUNE


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> DO IT WITH ME ON EUNE



If I can find the time, sure.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Also, at very often times Jarvan says at movement "could i be more epic"
wat is dis

i like dis


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Bro, you have all the free time in the world, and a computer to play on at your leisure.
> 
> There's absolutely no reason why you shouldn't be able to reach Gold. Or even Plat.
> 
> Just gotta force yourself to learn.


We believe in you Vae.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Well, Remchu does at least.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Terry thinks I could be plat.

So do some Diamond friends 

If I got my ADC every game, maybe I would.

I don't think I'm above Silver in any role other than ADC.
But I think my ADC is really good


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Hey man, to be fair I don't think any player that's been stuck in silver for more than a hundred games deserves to be Plat. 

Terry's full of shit imo. 

If it makes you feel better.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Terry thinks I could be plat.
> 
> So do some Diamond friends
> 
> ...



You are a bronze 5 at best top laner


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You are a bronze 5 at best top laner



I play 1v1 completely different from how I do in an actual game.

I go too aggressive because I know it doesn't matter and it won't go past 6 anyway.

EDIT: It's ok Darth, It's not like your opinion has ever mattered to me, so.

There's also the fact that you've said you're plat level but you're still in gold, what happened, eh?


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

lol wat I never said I was Plat level lol. 

I just said I think I might be able to get there eventually.

It's everybody else in this thread that keeps calling me Plat level even though i'm just a lowly Gold IV.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

You've said you deserve Plat but your ping and not being able to play as often holds you down.

Multiple times on Skype.

Yet you have more games than me in ranked and your ping is only 20 something higher than mine on average.

There's also the fact that you got in to gold early so you never really had to leave Silver this season except your smurf.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Well yes I have said that I would most likely have climbed higher if I were not playing at 230 ping every game, with stable internet, and a computer that doesn't frame drop to 20 fps and lag me out after two hours of use. 

Scratch that I don't even own a computer that can play League. I have to go to lan cafe's to play or borrow a family member's laptop. Which they're generally not cool with. 

I don't believe I've ever said I would be Plat without question. I moreso implied that there would be a higher probability that I might have achieved Plat under different circumstances. 

Ah well what can you do. At the end of the day your placement dictates your performance. I'm not going to make random excuses to justify my position on the ladder and neither should you. If someone else tells you that you should be Plat based on your performances, then hurry up and get Plat. Otherwise, they were wrong and it's clear as day. Because at the end, you're still going to be Silver, even though you believe that you should be Platinum.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

everyone in silver just gets steamrolled by anyone like Nasus Hecarim Voli etc you can literally just 1v5 stomp them and go like 15-0 every game


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> everyone in silver just gets steamrolled by anyone like Nasus Hecarim Voli etc you can literally just 1v5 stomp them and go like 15-0 every game


hahahahahahhah

top tier tips


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

I don't think I'm Platinum material, I was just saying my ADC might be Plat level.


----------



## αce (May 7, 2013)

the amount of times vae has lost bot lane and complained to jungler
its over 9000


----------



## αce (May 7, 2013)

okay adrian first blood me and got the second kill because i underestimated his burst damage. didnt matter though once i got items at the end of the day he's still a fucking karma.

wp adrian though
adrian deserves his silver 2 pretty solid mechanics
questionable cs though

also vae i was kidding
you're probably gold level
hady is plat level
i think im at least silver 1 but this computer is op


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

ace dontcha know it's first blood wins the 1v1?

first blood or first tower.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't think I'm Platinum material, I was just saying my ADC might be Plat level.



oh vae



αce said:


> okay adrian first blood me and got the second kill because i underestimated his burst damage. didnt matter though once i got items at the end of the day he's still a fucking karma.
> 
> wp adrian though
> adrian deserves his silver 2 pretty solid mechanics
> ...



1v1 me bro



Darth said:


> ace dontcha know it's first blood wins the 1v1?
> 
> first blood or first tower.



wasn't it also 25 cs advantage


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

αce said:


> the amount of times vae has lost bot lane and complained to jungler
> its over 9000



I only blame the jungler when they gank when there's 2 waves of creeps at my tower force me to miss them then fuck up the kill.


----------



## αce (May 7, 2013)

i hate that so much
words cant describe


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I only blame the jungler when they gank when there's 2 waves of creeps at my tower force me to miss them then fuck up the kill.



He only brought that up because every time Hady junlges he abandons me and I rage.

And Gogeta, it's 30 CS after 10 minutes.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

αce said:


> i underestimated his burst damage.



So you admit that, like Fiora, she's better than you thought, even if you still think she's trash.


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> So you admit that, like Fiora, she's better than you thought, even if you still think she's trash.



In what way does she outshine any other champ for top or jungle?


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

I'm not saying she does. I play Fiora because I think she's incredibly fun and because she's one of my favorite champions design and concept-wise, not because she's better than other tops/junglers; I know she's in a bad place. Doesn't mean she can't win her lane or a carry a game, it's just more difficult.

Same goes for Karma.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Fiora mid > Fiora top/jungle


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Also when you're in a Division 1 do you gain way less LP?


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Fiora mid > Fiora top/jungle



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hey man, to be fair I don't think any player that's been stuck in silver for more than a hundred games deserves to be Plat.
> 
> Terry's full of shit imo.
> 
> If it makes you feel better.



Hey. Fuck you. I do believe Vae's ADC is at a platinum level. He needs to work on everything else. I'm saying he's a better ADC than any of the solo que I get paired up with at least.

I know I'm stuck at Gold and I'll probably never get out of gold because right now, I'm terrible in all of my roles and *I don't carry games*. I believe you play at Platinum level too from the last times we played. But both of you aren't Plat yet due to multiple reasons: time, resources, the people you get matched up, server issue/internet issue, and your performances. You can't rely on your skills and mechanics alone and there is bound to be one person who is under performing in your team (could be you as well). 

But hell I guess I'm full of shit thinking that both of you could be Platinum.  It's my general opinion and experience that formed my reasoning why I think so.



> Also when you're in a Division 1 do you gain way less LP?



Yes.

By the way, I need to practice 1 v 1 on the Howling Abyss because of a local tournament at my school is hosting one.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

No fuck you! 

Also, nice set btw. 

Shame the skin sucks.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> No fuck you!
> 
> Also, *nice set btw.*
> 
> *Shame the set sucks.*



What the fuck Darth? LOL 

It's a temporary set until I can get my friend to make me a better Volibear one.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Ill 1v1 you


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ill 1v1 you



Okay. Probably tomorrow since today all I have are classes. Adrian starting out pots in Howling Abyss, derp.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

That map is OP. 5ever forgetting you start with more gold.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

ARAM 1v1s are so dumb


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Okay. Probably tomorrow since today all I have are classes. Adrian starting out pots in Howling Abyss, derp.



What server were you on again


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

IDK why would you 1v1 on ARAM with 102398 Health packs


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck Darth? LOL
> 
> It's a temporary set until I can get my friend to make me a better Volibear one.



my bad I meant skin.

The skin was underwhelming. 

The set is cool though.


----------



## Infamy (May 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> IDK why would you 1v1 on ARAM with 102398 Health packs



Exactly how I feel


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

Not to mention you start at level 3, when some champions's strong points can be lvl 1/2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 7, 2013)

lolololol whats the point of 1v1ing to practice ur mechanics/lane matchup on a map ull never play in a competitive environment?


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

^What he said.

1v1 on SR.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2013)

Read my post. The tournament is going to be hosted on howling Abyss. I wouldn't be playing on it for a 1 v 1 if it wasnt hosted on that
I only play on NA but I have a pbe account. Don't remember the username ill have to redownload the client too.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2013)

aram is so boring


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

Adrian on Cassio, vs bots.

4-14 first game.

10-7 the second one.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

Bots OP.

Cass OP, not in a good way.

Also fuck you.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2013)

Man it's like a pity party up in here when u guys are discussing rankings.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

Just played a game with a Rioter. Didn't notice until end screen.



Seemed nice.

Also Noxus Poppies are OP.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

2/1/1 OP?

I don't see it.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

Well she wrecked Trundle in her lane. Quite the feat, for a Poppy.


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2013)

Played ARAM against two rioters last sunday

Kengen and Pette (last one is probably different name but something like that)


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2013)

This week's SotL was actually pretty good.


----------



## Maerala (May 7, 2013)

Oh hey you get your reroll back if you use it and someone dodges the ARAM.

Das naise.


----------



## Gogeta (May 7, 2013)

After 2 games on EUW

i need a therapist


----------



## αce (May 7, 2013)

na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
lets play


----------



## Vaeny (May 7, 2013)

What Need for Speed game is the best?


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone remember that epic burn in a LoL reddit thread?

Something about someone being a dumpster.

The burn then said ''Well a dumpster usually carries the trash''

I can't find it


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2013)

The one with that one fast car. ya


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

One of my friends just tricked me into playing ranked.

Would've been so mad if we'd lost.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

Nfs most wanted def.
Ive finished that game at least 20 times


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> One of my friends just tricked me into playing ranked.
> 
> Would've been so mad if we'd lost.



How does someone trick you into ranked?


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2013)

True men love to play ranked.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 8, 2013)

Hey Gogeta what's your PBE? I'll add you later.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

I have 2 accounts so add both, GothaX and UndeadGothaX


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

BTW Does Kat's Q/W/Ulti proc BC and Sword of the elder Lizard?


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How does someone trick you into ranked?



We played two normals and then the third game he invited me to was ranked, but it was like two morning and I guess I was too sleepy to notice. Then the enemy Nidalee was like "Well there goes my promotion," 30 minutes into the game and I was like .

It seemed much easier than ranked usually does though. Probably because I wasn't as anxious before finding out it was ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> We played two normals and then the third game he invited me to was ranked, but it was like two morning and I guess I was too sleepy to notice. Then the enemy Nidalee was like "Well there goes my promotion," 30 minutes into the game and I was like .
> 
> It seemed much easier than ranked usually does though. Probably because I wasn't as anxious before finding out it was ranked.



I accidentally queued for ranked back in Season 2 without knowing it.

Went Lee jungle to have some fun, carried the game.
At the end of the game people were bitching and I looked up, realized I gained elo for the game.

Wat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2013)

accidentally queuing for ranked is how i dropped back to di5 

i need to regain my motivation but ehhhhh slowly getting bored of LoL


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> accidentally queuing for ranked is how i dropped back to di5
> 
> i need to regain my motivation but ehhhhh slowly getting bored of LoL



nooo wad dont give in

play my iceborn katarina


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> accidentally queuing for ranked is how i dropped back to di5
> 
> i need to regain my motivation but ehhhhh slowly getting bored of LoL



I have a friend who the moment he hit Diamond V quit league and started playing WoW again. 

Some people lose motivation after climbing to Diamond I guess.

I don't see myself doing so to be honest if I ever do get that high.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> accidentally queuing for ranked is how i dropped back to di5
> 
> i need to regain my motivation but ehhhhh slowly getting bored of LoL



More like slowly getting mad at LoL


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

compared to how much i used to play ranked in s2
yeah i kinda stopped
i wont say that i dont care completely tho

eventually its just like
"fuck it play normal with friends"


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

LOL ADRIAN


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

Hater.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

NICE LACK OF RAVENOUS HYDRAS, N00BFACE.


----------



## Infamy (May 8, 2013)

+4 lp for games in division 1. Why is this ranked system so bad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 8, 2013)

PBE patch takes forever -____-


----------



## OS (May 8, 2013)

So no one saw the teaser for the new champ?

Vampires


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So no one saw the teaser for the new champ?
> 
> Vampires



What teaser?

You mean the leaked image?

Doubt he's a vampire. And they're called Hemomancers in League and the best one has been a champ for ages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> nooo wad dont give in
> 
> play my iceborn katarina



iceborn kat wat



Darth said:


> I have a friend who the moment he hit Diamond V quit league and started playing WoW again.
> 
> Some people lose motivation after climbing to Diamond I guess.
> 
> I don't see myself doing so to be honest if I ever do get that high.





Vae said:


> More like slowly getting mad at LoL



nah

i think im just kinda frustrated with my shitty computer and im starting to notice that 150 ping really does make a difference vs. opponents who have like 30 ping

.12 seconds

thats an entire reaction time faster than me



Infamy said:


> +4 lp for games in division 1. Why is this ranked system so bad



you will continuously gain less and less ELO per win during a win streak @ div 1 when you're close to a promotion series

you need to lose a game to "reset your MMR" then next time you win u should gain a reasonable amount of ELO


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> accidentally queuing for ranked is how i dropped back to di5
> 
> i need to regain my motivation but ehhhhh slowly getting bored of LoL



What is after diamond anyways???? u a god man


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

lol 150 ping.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> iceborn kat wat



soetl iceborn kat is best kat


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What is after diamond anyways???? u a god man



Challenger.

Also, Diamond 1 is neccessary.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

22-5 as Varus.

Still lost because late game, Malph gets caught out and drops instantly.

Can't win 4v5


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

PENTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA















BY MY ALLY ORIANNA


----------



## Infamy (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> you will continuously gain less and less ELO per win during a win streak @ div 1 when you're close to a promotion series
> 
> you need to lose a game to "reset your MMR" then next time you win u should gain a reasonable amount of ELO



That doesn't even make any sense


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

I am guessing it's to make sure you are not getting elo boosted


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am guessing it's to make sure you are not getting elo boosted



More like so you don't luck your way into the next League.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Watching BoxBox's stream for the first time. 

Holy shit his Riven is insane. 

Why didn't he play like that in the BRNA tournament? With this level of skill he should have gotten into the finals easily.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

He did play like that in the Best Riven NA tournament.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So no one saw the teaser for the new champ?
> 
> Vampires



We're talking about Lucien? He doesn't seem like a Vampire like Vlad is. Also I left for an hour, come back, and PBE is still patching :l I give up. I want to ranked now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

Let it patch


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Still lost because late game, *Malph* gets caught out and *drops instantly*







Gogeta said:


> BY MY ALLY ORIANNA



no mine


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> no mine



I go in as Kat, W, Ult for full duration, hitting 3 people, She Ults, W, Quadra, one Q, Penta.


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

Lady Orianna Reveck.

OP as fuck.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I go in as Kat, W, Ult for full duration, hitting 3 people, She Ults, W, Quadra, one Q, Penta.



generally speaking kayle/kat is a better combo imo.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

Wouldn't Morg be very good as well?


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

ya but nobody but me plays morg anymore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2013)

ive never seen u play morg ever....


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> ive never seen u play morg ever....



I <3 Morg as much as I <3 Kayle.

Have all of their skins cause Angels are awesome.

Played her like 4 of out every 10 games in s2. 

Haven't really played her much s3 tho.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

didn't you play her once as support when we played on euw


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> We're talking about Lucien? He doesn't seem like a Vampire like Vlad is. Also I left for an hour, come back, and PBE is still patching :l I give up. I want to ranked now.



There's a teaser out that seems like the next champ, lore reveal.

Not Lucien.

Some shadowy figure with huge wings and a demonic looking sword 


Also, Adrian, should've mentioned that it was AP Malph mid.

But the entire team dropped on him, so he would've been removed from the game just as fast even as a pure tank.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> didn't you play her once as support when we played on euw



fuck if i remember my memory's terrible. 

But yeah I've played her support a ton. Played her mid and believe it or not she's actually really fun top vs some champs.


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

YOU CAN'T PUT LUX FACE ON DRAVEN, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Gogeta (May 8, 2013)

Fits really well on Ez though, almost didn't notice anything changed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2013)

id fuck ahri so hard with that face


----------



## Violent by Design (May 8, 2013)

darth is a fake morgana fan


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Some bitch stole the avatar I used before and is using it now.

What the fuck, thieves on NFs.


----------



## Chausie (May 8, 2013)

i used to hate soraka

now i love her

<3


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> darth is a fake morgana fan


shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 


Vae said:


> Some bitch stole the avatar I used before and is using it now.
> 
> What the fuck, thieves on NFs.


Finders keepers.


Chausie said:


> i used to hate soraka
> 
> now i love her
> 
> <3



Fuck that unicorn bitch.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Finders keepers my ass, it was my avatar and he's using it because I took it off.

Bitch gun' get fucked up.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

I approve


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

lesbian relationship


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> I approve



i'd rather this than Taric.


----------



## Shingy (May 8, 2013)

Why does my ip say 168? I had 3500 just now. 

Please don't tell me they took it.


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

check ur purchase history
maybe u did something by accident


----------



## Maerala (May 8, 2013)

Obviously his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hag.


----------



## OS (May 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> I approve



OTP WW@


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 8, 2013)




----------



## OS (May 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> What teaser?
> 
> You mean the leaked image?
> 
> Doubt he's a vampire. And they're called Hemomancers in League and the best one has been a champ for ages.



well he has actual bat features and it's mentioned that they avoid light


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> well he has actual bat features and it's mentioned that they avoid light



He's refering to the Gun Templar leaked image.

We were talking about the new lore reveal, the demonic looking guy with a sword.


----------



## OS (May 8, 2013)

I'm saying that the templar may be the new lore reveal. Considering that he has predator eyes. Just a guess.


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

The Lore reveal has wings and a sword.


No.


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

> *Two Formats*
> Outside of the main All-Star Tournament, there will also be an  All-Star Skills Competition between the players of the game's five  primary roles. There will be a custom map and victory conditions for  both 1v1 (Junglers, Top Lanes, Mid Lanes) and 2v2 (AD Carry and Support)  competitions, which should result in high-octane gameplay.
> Junglers:
> 
> ...




this is going to be awesome


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

> *Five Teams*
> Five world regions will be represented by teams of five, comprised of  each region's best and most famous players, and drafted by community  vote from their respective leagues.
> North America LCS will be represented by:
> 
> ...


This is dumb though. If EU loses to Korea they will have to face NA (since China is going to beat them) and then face Korea again if they win. Basically two best of 3's incoming.


----------



## αce (May 8, 2013)

scarra is going to get his ass torn apart in the skills competition. same with yellowpete. And Dyrus. Can't wait.


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2013)

my nicca!


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2013)

αce said:


> scarra is going to get his ass torn apart in the skills competition. same with yellowpete. And Dyrus. Can't wait.



meanwhile, in Reginald whereabouts:


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> meanwhile, in Reginald whereabouts:



I'm laughing too hard here, most original joke ever.

Oh wait.


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2013)

damn... i just wanted to make you laugh guys


----------



## Shingy (May 8, 2013)

αce said:


> check ur purchase history
> maybe u did something by accident



It was just a glitch, because I checked and clicked on a 6300 champ to buy it, and it gave me the -3700 or whatever.


----------



## Didi (May 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> my nicca!



he's trying to direct your attention to the AP Irelia that absolutely WRECKED


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2013)

The battle horn is amazing.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 8, 2013)

who has a more retarded passive, annie or nunu?


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> who has a more retarded passive, annie or nunu?



Neither of them are retarded.


----------



## Infamy (May 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Neither of them are retarded.



Those passives could be extremely retarded on a different champion, if by retarded he means over powered


----------



## Infamy (May 8, 2013)

Imagine Rumble with Annie's passive
Also I'd say Annie does


----------



## Vaeny (May 8, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Those passives could be extremely retarded on a different champion, if by retarded he means over powered



But the passive ISN'T retarded because it's made specifically for that champ, which it isn't retarded on.


----------



## Infamy (May 8, 2013)

The passive itself is retarded, just like Poppy has the best passive in the game but they are still weak.


----------



## αce (May 9, 2013)

imagine leblanc with annie passive
fucking lol


----------



## MrChubz (May 9, 2013)

Hecarim with Annie's passive would be the most OP thing in the game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> But the passive ISN'T retarded because it's made specifically for that champ, which it isn't retarded on.


>  isn't retarded on that champ
> annie's q
> nunu's q

surely you jest


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> >  isn't retarded on that champ
> > annie's q
> > nunu's q
> 
> surely you jest



What? I don't get it.


----------



## Infamy (May 9, 2013)

that feel when your team surrenders at 20 minutes 4 to 1 and you're the only one doing good.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> he's trying to direct your attention to the AP Irelia that absolutely WRECKED



Yeah I was kinda like WTF AP IRELIA?


----------



## Gogeta (May 9, 2013)

She has 2.0 AP.ratio on ult


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She has 2.0 AP.ratio on ult



yeah but her ult sucks. 

AP Irelia aside from ult only has E damage. Which can be a pretty big nuke if you have a lot of AP, but otherwise not rly.

This Irelia went DFG/Lich Bane just to add two more sources of damage since she only has two to begin with. 

Plus lots of cdr and a nashors for the atk speed. Solid build but I probably would have gone more onhit focused with Malady/Nashors/Lich Bane/Guinsoo's (maybe)

Either way it's a pretty damn rare sight to see an AP Irelia. A good one is even rarer.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> >  isn't retarded on that champ
> > annie's q
> > nunu's q
> 
> surely you jest



Lol.

His Passive with Q isn't that great.

Annies best use of her passive is with her ult.

Don't know what the fuck you're smoking.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

So many people exclusively playing arams now..

I mean they're fun I know but I cant exclusively play arams. Ranked and TT/Dominion interest me much more.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Repairing the game took way longer than I expected.


----------



## Chausie (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Finders keepers.
> 
> ...



you shut up


----------



## Gogeta (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah but her ult sucks.
> 
> AP Irelia aside from ult only has E damage. Which can be a pretty big nuke if you have a lot of AP, but otherwise not rly.
> 
> ...



She still has lot more Damage on Ulti than on E.
Her E has a 0.5 AP ratio, so yeah.

BTW W(True Damage) + Q (Lich Bane Proc) would hurt i imagine.

Also Ulti heals based off DMG done so i guess it can also be a nice bait?


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

oh damn ap irelia would have some pretty boss sustain.


----------



## Stein (May 9, 2013)

How to Fiora?


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Stack Ravenous Hydra GG.


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2013)

Nigella said:


> How to Fiora?



rename to xfioramaster18
build all the deeps
try to kill people
get cc'd and die miserably
lose
qq 'dis team'


you are now every fiora player ever


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

I got great leader ribbon.


GGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2013)

world truly doesn't make any sense


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

I'm the best leader, dontcha know?


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

is that the teamwork ribbon?

guess it's cause u play a lot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> is that the teamwork ribbon?
> 
> guess it's cause u play a lot.



Fuck that. I play a lot but i never get honor.

Zzz then again i only played rankeds or premades 5 normal. And those bastards don't give me honor


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> is that the teamwork ribbon?
> 
> guess it's cause u play a lot.



No, it's the yellow leader ribbon.

Green is teamwork.


----------



## αce (May 9, 2013)

vae
adrian called me a ^ (use bro) yesterday
ur a fucking terrible influence
get perma banned


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Lol, why so mad Ace?

Don't blame me for that shit, you god damn ^ (use bro)


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

αce said:


> vae
> adrian called me a ^ (use bro) yesterday
> ur a fucking terrible influence
> get perma banned



Curse my acid tongue and impressionable nature.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

I am evil incarnate.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I am evil incarnate.



dont give yourself too much credit there boyo


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> dont give yourself too much credit there boyo



I'm not giving myself any credit.

Just stating facts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2013)

ur too kawaii to be evil


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Wat         .


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

My troll sempai can't be this cute...


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

RemChu said:


> My troll sempai can't be this cute...



I'm steaming hot, just not cute.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

''If you gave Adrian a microwave he'd burn the house down like Dyrus'' - Gogeta 2013


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2013)

oh vae

i want u to buckshot all over my nexus


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Come here and I will.


----------



## Gogeta (May 9, 2013)

He is Amish son

he spent like 15 mins looking for the windowed options


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm steaming hot, just not cute.



You might have that backwards.

Also I resent every comment on this page.

I lived in a forest, aka Cuba, for 11 years. It's not my fault.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

''Vae come play League, we'll have 5 people''

''No''

''I'll get you a skin''

I came running, I'm a whore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2013)

suddenly 

"u have been gifted cottontail teeto"


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> suddenly
> 
> "u have been gifted cottontail teeto"



Dark Valkyrie Diana 

Can't gift me Satan skins because I don't own Satan.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

happy bday vae


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Not my birthday though.


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

Februaryyyyyy.... something.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

21st


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

The best! **


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

Aatrox, the Darkin Blade





I guess this is the new champion. Meh.


----------



## Gogeta (May 9, 2013)

So my 3rd champion is either going to be Elise, Irelia or Lee Singa
Eh

EDIT : The new champ has some really cool abilities, kind of like Vlad + Vayne combined but his visual design is kind of generic

EDIT 2 : I also believe he is going to be OP as shit on release.
Better play draft and instaban him erry time.


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

They're classifying him as an auto attack reliant melee champion, but apparently with enough sustain and escapes that he doesn't have Fiora's problems.

Better make a new melee adc instead of fixing the current ones.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

Holy shit I love his abilities, passive, lore, and design. 

Best champion since Diana/Elise. In terms of pure creative design. 

Actually I think he might be cooler than both of them. Holy shit I can't wait. I hope his skin will be badass.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2013)

He seems like a mix of Tryndamere and Fiora.


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

So his Q is basically Malphite ult?

So, he also looks a lot like Sparda from DMC.

Ripping off concepts much


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uim3Fa8Acjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> So his Q is basically Malphite ult?
> 
> So, he also looks a lot like Sparda from DMC.
> 
> Ripping off concepts much



Since when concepts have ever been original.


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Holy shit I love his abilities, passive, lore, and design.
> 
> Best champion since Diana/Elise. In terms of pure creative design.
> 
> Actually I think he might be cooler than both of them. Holy shit I can't wait. I hope his skin will be badass.


What? Are you kidding? He is one of the most unoriginal characters in ages. His design is the typical "devil" design which a lot of characters have, like Soul Keeper in DotA. And his abilities are all quite similar to other abilities... So I guess you are sarcastic, right... RIGHT?


----------



## Vaeny (May 9, 2013)

Actually I'm pretty sure Darth actually thinks his kit is very creative.

Which it's really not, in any way.

All of his abilities already exist in one way or another.


----------



## αce (May 9, 2013)

>New Champion
>Creative

Fucking lol.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

Uh before everyone mentioned how uncreative the champ was, I was digging him....

He is a generic demon. buuuuuuut stilll

thats like so cool right?


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2013)

αce said:


> >New Champion
> >Creative
> 
> Fucking lol.


Well Tresh was kinda creative, with his passive and lantern...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Well Tresh was kinda creative, with his passive and lantern...



The lantern reminds me of Pudge from Dota 2. Well. Just cause he can hook an ally to himself.

Also why do people call him Tresh instead of Thresh? I never understood that. 

Speaking of which I have a 68% win rate with him now, 30+ games played.


----------



## MrChubz (May 9, 2013)

Wow, this new guy. GG Zac, GG Malphite, and GG Xin Zhao.


----------



## Maerala (May 9, 2013)

Pretty lame imo.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

His face looks like an alien o.o


----------



## αce (May 9, 2013)

pretty lame?
thats fucking hella lame.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2013)

He's also got a Riven arm.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

You mean a gauntlet arm? All the cool guys have one.

Hope his alt skin is like blue ish.

or neon green like an aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiien.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

It reminds me of Gatekeeper Galio actually.. a very skinny version of it with a sword.

Yeah Idk. Design is weird as fuck.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2013)

1 game from hitting 30 

What should I look out for on rank mode?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 9, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 1 game from hitting 30
> 
> What should I look out for on rank mode?



Don't play ranked when you just hit 30.


----------



## Maerala (May 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 1 game from hitting 30
> 
> What should I look out for on rank mode?





Demonic Shaman said:


> Don't play ranked when you just hit 30.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It pays to wait.

Pretty sure Silver II is way too high for me but at least I was leagues above the scrubs I got placed against in my placement matches because I didn't play ranked for like 5 months after I hit 30.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

Level 30 get. 

what a game


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Please don't start ranked until you have like 300+ normal wins.

There's so much you still need to learn about the game.

I failed in ranked when I hit 30 and I already had previous MOBA experience.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

Sempai you want me to win 142 games in a row before ranked?

Ok sempai, challenge accepted.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

In a row, yes.

If you lose a single game you have to start over.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

HAhahaha

I would be challenge tier after that type of experience ~_~

invincible under the sun tier


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Don't quote Vagabond.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

Challenge tier, what is it?

What does it mean?

It is just a heat haze. 

an illusion.

Going to spectate ranked matches and read up on the meta, know it inside and out. I don't need 300 wins. 

Oh and max out my greater runes on the champs I play. (going to only play top tier champs now )

I should be ok for rank after all teh above ^. Like its just a game, lol.


----------



## Infamy (May 10, 2013)

Get 20 rune pages instantly hit diamond 1.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

AP Irelia is pro.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

AD Ahri bettah


----------



## Infamy (May 10, 2013)

AD Ahri was played in a tournament in s2 I don't remember who played it though


----------



## Maerala (May 10, 2013)

To think I almost let Ace dissuade me from buying Sakura Karma.



It's already paying for itself.

I underestimated how well Karma does in teamfights before this game. Dat Soulflare OP. Was chunking Tristana for well over 50% of her health.

Still needs buffs though, rito pls.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> What? Are you kidding? He is one of the most unoriginal characters in ages. His design is the typical "devil" design which a lot of characters have, like Soul Keeper in DotA. And his abilities are all quite similar to other abilities... So I guess you are sarcastic, right... RIGHT?


nope wasn't being sarcastic. 

and perhaps i should rephrase my original statement. What I meant was that the design of the champion was highly appealing to my own personal taste, and that I'm excited for his release because I also think his ability kit sounds fun to play and fits my playstyle pretty well. 

Dive in with a bruiser, press buttons, and right click. Fits me perfectly. 


RemChu said:


> Going to spectate ranked matches and read up on the meta, know it inside and out. I don't need 300 wins.
> 
> Oh and max out my greater runes on the champs I play. (going to only play top tier champs now )
> 
> I should be ok for rank after all teh above ^. Like its just a game, lol.



uhm. lol no. 

I'm not going to tell you to not start ranked. Be a man and play ranked when you feel like it. Don't think that you'll be ready for it though. You most definitely wont.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 10, 2013)

Soooo Riot decides to fuck me when I wanted to trade in champion select. Says NOPE. Then says NOPE to dodging. I face palm so hard when I saw my main screen says "reconnect to game"

I haven't played Swain since Season 2 and the dude never played Thresh before. + I had support runes/masteries and he had AP runes/masteries.

Then 20 minutes later "VICTORY"

What the flying fuck.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

yep that trade bug is a bitch. 

only happens when both people hit the trade button at the same time. So make sure you mention in chat that you'll initiate the trade or vice-versa.

but yeah, swain OP. Gj bro.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

imp's vayne
g fucking g


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

I wanna go to the OBD and make a Macho Man Randy Savage vs Spiderman thread now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 10, 2013)

AP Irelia should be boss because of that Ultimate

you know the old saying

if you always live, you never die


and that's AP Irelia.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> AP Irelia should be boss because of that Ultimate
> 
> you know the old saying
> 
> ...



I really dont want to hear someone hyping AP Irelia pls.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

imp is op
nerf pls


----------



## Gogeta (May 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> I really dont want to hear someone hyping AP Irelia pls.



Do you know what's the problem with AP Irelia?

Too squishy

When you are too squishy, you die easily

What does AP Irelia's Ultimate do?

It prevents dying.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

αce said:


> imp is op
> nerf pls



Score was 6-0 when Imp was 2-3. 

Imp only started carrying after his team carried him in teamfights and gave him all the kills.

IMO he didn't do anything special that game.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

you didn't see dat positioning? 
vayne's should never expect to win laning phase anyways
so yes, it was impressive


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

wasn't really impressed by his play. 

But I was impressed with his GPM. Damn son that guy can farm.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

yup
not weixiao level but still
op shit

weixiao confuses me
he keeps up with mids in farm
how is that even possible?


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

Holy shit Insec on Lee Sin. 

That was amazing.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

insecs lee
god pls


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

insec was absolutely terrible that entire series
if he plays that that against eu then gg


----------



## Lord Genome (May 10, 2013)

its my.birthday 

be proud


----------



## Austin (May 10, 2013)

I want to steal baron at least once.


----------



## Gogeta (May 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> I want to steal baron at least once.



Well TBH some players can't smite well, just get together some Bronze pla-

Oh wait, in your case you just enter a game normally


----------



## Austin (May 10, 2013)

Lmao making assumptions about someone you don't even know. 

FYI I don't even rank.


----------



## Gogeta (May 10, 2013)

Okay that was mean, sorry


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Austin said:


> Lmao making assumptions about someone you don't even know.
> 
> FYI I don't even rank.



Because you're level 14 or something.

Meaning you're 50 times worse than Bronze.

I know you so I can make statements.


----------



## Austin (May 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because you're level 14 or something.
> 
> Meaning you're 50 times worse than Bronze.
> 
> I know you so I can make statements.



Yeh i'm 15 now vae!!!!!


----------



## Maerala (May 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> its my.birthday
> 
> be proud



D'aww happy birthday James! 

You're older than Hady 

Why did I think you were like 18 at most...

EDIT: Never mind, Hady's age.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

played with james
we got a teemo
ill leave it at that


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> D'aww happy birthday James!
> 
> You're older than Hady
> 
> ...


I'm 23 wat. 



Btw NA LCS Promotion starts in 40 minutes dont miss it!


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

αce said:


> played with james
> we got a teemo
> ill leave it at that



Sorry, I wasn't there to carry you this time


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

TEAM ASTRAL POKE HAS A ^ (use bro) ADC.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2013)

they should change their name to "team astral suck"

cause they suck.

get it?

GET IT?

HAH. 

HAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

They're not bad at all.

Quantic Gaming are just top 4 LCS level.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Dumb as fuck to not ban Zac though.

2nd game in a row now where Meteos is raping on Zac.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Quantic had 4 deaths in 2 games.

All of them on Hai.

What a feeder


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Also just realized that all 5 Quantic players are Challenger.

Everyone except balls is top 10, Lemon and Hai are 1 and 2.


----------



## Maerala (May 10, 2013)

There's a special place in hell for people who can't learn to live with their pick order in Draft.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 10, 2013)

my internet is terror


----------



## Maerala (May 10, 2013)

It's k we forgive you 'cause birthday.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2013)

Why is Nasus so perfect?


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

This Captain Korea on Team Summon is missing everything.

What the fuck, even I'm not gonna do something like that, he's missed a charm by a long shot now, and tossed his Q the other way.

It's only 8 minutes in


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Also, brother comes home, has a headache.

Gets on the computer and plays Guild Wars 2.

Wat


----------



## Shozan (May 10, 2013)

Ez blue build is so damn good.


----------



## OS (May 10, 2013)

So, what's happened in the LCS for NA so far?

According to Voyboy, he says Aatrox is like a more mobile irelia.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, what's happened in the LCS for NA so far?
> 
> According to Voyboy, he says Aatrox is like a more mobile irelia.



Quantic Gaming vs Complexity.

Velocity eSports vs Team MRN

Team Summon vs Dignitas

Azure Cats vs CLG.

That's the line up after today.


----------



## αce (May 10, 2013)

I predict the exact same LCS after Sunday as before.


----------



## Vaeny (May 10, 2013)

I predict Quantic replaces Complexity.

Other than that, same teams stay in.


----------



## Maerala (May 11, 2013)

I swear I've had more success with Karma mid recently than with Orianna.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 11, 2013)

I swear I've done so much baron steals when I'm Malphite. It's so easy to steal baron with him >_> Plus there was no vision on it. Blind Baron steal.

Edit: Holy shit +4 Teamwork. Yayyy


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2013)

I swear to god....all of the players with like 300+wins and no rank, they are all bitter and flamers.

WTF

just fuck that, I do *not *want to become that.


----------



## Darth (May 11, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I swear to god....all of the players with like 300+wins and no rank, they are all bitter and flamers.
> 
> WTF
> 
> just fuck that, I do *not *want to become that.



Lol wat. 

like less than 1% of the entire playerbase is considered toxic by Riot. 

Nowhere near every player is like that rofl.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol wat.
> 
> like less than 1% of the entire playerbase is considered toxic by Riot.
> 
> Nowhere near every player is like that rofl.



Maybe every player around his MMR is like that


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Quantic beating the shit out of Complexity

Just as I predicted


----------



## αce (May 11, 2013)

i forgot chuuper the blooper was playing
my prediction doesn't count


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

He's actually doing fine.

He was just Chuuper the Blooper in mid lane, he was not a bad ADC, it was his original role.

It's pr0lly and Nickwu doing absolutely terribly these games.

Also, Quantic are just individually way better players, there's a reason 4 of them are top 10 NA ladder and Balls is still challenger.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 11, 2013)

As long as Dig makes it back to LCS, all is well. Not a LCS season without Scarra and company.

I actually want to see CLG lose haha, just so I can look forward to tonight's reddit content. You just know it's gonna be golden.

But can you imagine if both teams somehow didn't make it?! We'd have two players in the NA All-star that are not even on a LCS team. That would only weaken NA's already weak image.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> As long as Dig makes it back to LCS, all is well. Not a LCS season without Scarra and company.
> 
> I actually want to see CLG lose haha, just so I can look forward to tonight's reddit content. You just know it's gonna be golden.
> 
> But can you imagine if both teams somehow didn't make it?! We'd have two players in the NA All-star that are not even on a LCS team. That would only weaken NA's already weak image.



Dig and CLG games are tommrow, no reddit fun for you.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

Wow even diamond players are such ragers :/


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wow even diamond players are such ragers :/



The only 2 really PERMANENTLY BANNED FROM THE GAME players were diamond/challenger.

There are ragers everywhere, why are you suprised?


----------



## αce (May 11, 2013)

i want dig to lose so scarra realizes that he's not good


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Quantic 3-0s Complexity.

Personally, from the video I saw of MRN and Complexity, Nickwu especially said that Quantic were cocky, but IMO the really cocky team here was Complexity.

Quantic completely dominated Complexity, they researched their opponent to the max, while I think Complexity felt a bit arrogant since they've been in the LCS and ended up paying the price.


And Ace, Scarra is good.
That's a fact.


----------



## αce (May 11, 2013)

no hes a bronze v. crumbz carries him
id dominate him in lane


*Spoiler*: __ 



okay but seriously what i meant is that hes not even top 3 mids na in my opinion. he may seem like a teddy bear but he probably has a sense of superiority.

dig loses
ill be happy


----------



## αce (May 11, 2013)

also scarra vs misaya in all stars skill match
riot pls


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

I know what you meant.

The fact remains, he's a good mid.
Not top 3, but that doesn't mean he's not good.

I do agree that he shouldn't be in All Stars though.
Should've sent Mandatorycloud.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> The only 2 really PERMANENTLY BANNED FROM THE GAME players were diamond/challenger.
> 
> There are ragers everywhere, why are you suprised?



Well i was in a normal game with 2 diamonds 1 plat and 1 gold


You'd think the game would go differently, other than the gold player calling the first diamond silver, all while the 2nd diamond gives remarks about the plat player

You'd think that the 2nd diamond player who is 1-8 would give me a fucking break for being 9-3 and winning the lane against a challenger player.

You'd think they'd all just realize it's not a tryhard game with Jax/Panth/Lee/Zed/Udyr team composition

How do they even progress with so much rage?


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

My diamond friend flames people when we play normals.

They feel superior.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Why are you facing Diamond/Challenger players in normals, yet when we played pre-30 on EUW you were getting pooped on in lane every time.

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> My diamond friend flames people when we play normals.
> 
> They feel superior.



COMPENSATING FOR SOMETHING, MUCH?



Vae said:


> Why are you facing Diamond/Challenger players in normals, yet when we played pre-30 on EUW you were getting pooped on in lane every time.
> 
> What the fuck is this shit.



I remember once when we played i was doing very well and you were doing somewhat well as Trist but we couldn't carry a very shitty Vlad, no idea what else you are talking about

Plus, WAD gets shat on too when we play premade, and i highly doubt it's against diamond players every time, it happens

IDK i can't be bothered to play seriously on EUW i guess

but ya check my lolking, i do get paired with such players

they are not tryharding alright but there is definitely a huge skill difference

Check for yourself



I do realize that there are some silvers out there tho


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

I know you get paired with them, I just don't get why.

Your Win/Loss ratio isn't much better than mine, yet I get matched with Silver/Gold on NA.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I know you get paired with them, I just don't get why.
> 
> Your Win/Loss ratio isn't much better than mine, yet I get matched with Silver/Gold on NA.



you also have 100~ more wins than losses? That's awesome

Also could it be because of amount of players?


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

You have around 90, last I checked I had like 75 more wins than losses.

But yeah, it probably has to do with the player count.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well i was in a normal game with 2 diamonds 1 plat and 1 gold
> 
> 
> You'd think the game would go differently, other than the gold player calling the first diamond silver, all while the 2nd diamond gives remarks about the plat player
> ...



The rankings give a superiority complex...


----------



## Austin (May 11, 2013)

It makes sense though, I mean they are better.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> It makes sense though, I mean they are better.



Except most of the time they're not that much better.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Where the fuck is WAD anyway.


----------



## Austin (May 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except most of the time they're not that much better.



Oh are they carried or smth?


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> You have around 90, last I checked I had like 75 more wins than losses.
> 
> But yeah, it probably has to do with the player count.



No, i have 100 wins over losses, maybe 1-2 more or less.

SR wins over losses that is



Vae said:


> Where the fuck is WAD anyway.



Probably busy
i see him on euw


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Wins: 539

Losses: 448

100 more? NICE MATH, GOGETA.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

well IDK what my w/l ratio is now, gonna have a game now and write afterwards, but a week or so ago i had a +100 wins


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

I looked at Lolking.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 11, 2013)

marn velocity.game.2

need to change my.pants


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

539-440, idk what you are talking about


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Lolking lied to me.


----------



## Gogeta (May 11, 2013)

WHERES YOUR MATH NOW

BRO

Also i hate playing vs. Rumble Cho Elise and Nasus as Jax

Even tho i've beat most matches vs Nasus and Cho, Elise is just a bitch and Rumble is a fuckng asshole, i leap to him for tons of damage, when i back the fucker does his double E and my MS IS FUCKING 0, so in that time he just fucking Q's me for full duration.
His W is a bitch. Honestly, Rumble is like Teemo in that regard, slow enemy down by Tazer/Ulti or Shrooms, W speed boost :/

Fuck that shit.
how2pley


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

So I have 533 wins and 451 losses.


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Velocity 3-2 MRN.

Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## MrChubz (May 11, 2013)

Oddbro is OP.


----------



## αce (May 11, 2013)

CRS Nientonsoh?


----------



## Vaeny (May 11, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Maerala (May 12, 2013)

"La Llorona" Morgana. New skin to celebrate the Latin American servers opening.





Looks pretty badass. Too bad Morgana's terror.


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2013)

very sexy,gsgs


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

I need to follow my own rule of not playing rankeds on Saturday :l


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Too bad Morgana's terror.



wat


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2013)

Man, i am tired of incompetent junglers. Last 3 games, they come to my lane two times, they feed the enemy two times. I ping them to fall back. I write to them not to come. They still think they can hold lane with 3 levels disadvantage, or dive with all abilities on CD or some shit.

"Why the fuck didn't you use Ult J4?"
"I thought it was off CD"
"Pay attention dude"
"It's just that they are too good"

No dude you just suck balls.

EDIT : Another incompetent jungler. He was coming, i asked him if he has Ult he confirmed, then does not use it. "lag"

Fuck you


----------



## OS (May 12, 2013)

I hope that new Morg skin splash is still in development.


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

adrian since u have no internet tomorrow we should ip grind
anyone else is welcome


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> "La Llorona" Morgana. New skin to celebrate the Latin American servers opening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> wat





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y-goZDGVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

αce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63Y-goZDGVE[/YOUTUBE]



brilliant.

well done ace, you've done well. 

well done. 

you've done well. 

yes.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2013)

There needs to be more tourneys than the LCS. It feels bad watching dreams die.


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

watch korean ogn


----------



## OS (May 12, 2013)

How? Been meaning to but idk where.


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

its on twitch tv
but its fucking early on est
if you're pdt then lol yeah its like 3 am


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

what time is it usually on gmt +2?

and on what days?


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

inb4 dig gets knocked out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

So my internet dc'd the first five minutes of my ranked game. I'm thinking... fuuuuuck. Oh well if I lose LP it won't be too bad. Come back into the game, I'm level 1 while enemy top lane is level 6. BUT The enemy top laner let me free farm and decided to roam instead of taking advantage of my dc. Her roaming didn't get anything except her death.

So I caught up. I ended with 0/0/14. NOT A SINGLE KILL  Worst Jayce NA, can't KS for shit. Even my support took the kill from me. Fuck that.

Now I'm going to watch Dignitas vs TS.


----------



## Vaeny (May 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> what time is it usually on gmt +2?
> 
> and on what days?



12:30, around noon.


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

I was actually rather impressed with Team Summon


but Dig was definitely stronger, deserved win


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

scarra crushed my dreams
jiji pls dont


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 12, 2013)

Can't count them out


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2013)

Never thought it would happen but

6 item Jax


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

Jax with Botrk is already scary enough. Well, I still dislike Dignitas. But eh, a lot of people are glad to see them stay in the LCS.

CLG VS AZURE CATS


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

match of the century incoming
on one hand  jiji is my second favourite player
on the other hand doublelift is my first

so what the fuck
league based gods
why do you do this to me?


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Jax with Botrk is already scary enough. Well, I still dislike Dignitas. But eh, a lot of people are glad to see them stay in the LCS.
> 
> CLG VS AZURE CATS



I decided to go oldschool Gunblade even though BotRK is generally better.

Full build was Gunblade, Triforce, Omen, BT, GA, Mercs

I did a stupid thing to initiate one fight and found myself CC locked to infinity so even though i was fed and tanky as fuck i'd still eventually drop. My team would take out 1 maybe 2 players because of the enemies abilities being on CD but that was it.

But when Thresh initiated, oh god that was a massacre.
Problem was that my botlane had 2 of their turrets destroyed before 10 minutes, and my jungler was behind too, so i had to prolong the game.

But man was it epic. That fucking damage.
Maybe i should've bought BotRK instead of BT, but even though BotRK and GB somewhat stack (Activate BotRK and both go on CD, but Gunblade gets off CD really fast due to it's passive, so you might even activate it twice before BoTRK gets back up), i found the active managing tedious and the high AD from BT also meant more armor for Ulti, so yeah.

If you manage to get an initiator and CC soak on your team, Jax is a god. 

Good thing i had LoLRecorder up for this one, deff. a game to remember.


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

Why is Rammus first pick or ban? That disgusts me.


----------



## Vaeny (May 12, 2013)

Computer shut down at the very end of Dig vs TS game 4


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

I love how CLG said they they all have new champs, yet the only new one is Ezreal.


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I love how CLG said they they all have new champs, yet the only new one is Ezreal.



>ezreal
>new


what the fuck are you on about, Doublelift has always stated Ez is his favourite champ, even back when beginning/mid s2 when people still thought Ez wasn't that good (it also was before his manacost buffs)



also Rammus is a good champ, if you play him well


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

I can't remember Doublelift doing EZ in a long time.

Also Rammus is garbage.


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> I can't remember Doublelift doing EZ in a long time.
> 
> Also Rammus is garbage.





You were also the guy who thought Riven was garbage, right?
Are you even 30 yet? Or are you just that uninformed and/or dumb?


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2013)

Rammus is a very good champ in my opinion but sincr he is a very old champion hos base stats are really low, meaning he can get abused early on. The other issue is that he really needs points in his E for ganks, and he relies on his laner to do the damage since his isnt in the range if Xins or J4s for example


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Rammus is a very good champ in my opinion but sincr he is a very old champion hos base stats are really low, meaning he can get abused early on. The other issue is that he really needs points in his E for ganks, and he relies on his laner to do the damage since his isnt in the range if Xins or J4s for example



Yeah, agreed, precisely why I said 'if played well', he just needs a specific playstyle and if you don't pull it off and get behind you're in deep shit.


However his ganks are hard to ward against, so you just gotta have good map awareness and know where to gank and when (and make sure you don't get counterganked mainly)


cuz that superspeed followed by 3 sec taunt


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, agreed, precisely why I said 'if played well', he just needs a specific playstyle and if you don't pull it off and get behind you're in deep shit.
> 
> 
> However his ganks are hard to ward against, so you just gotta have good map awareness and know where to gank and when (and make sure you don't get counterganked mainly)
> ...



Btw does ghost actually allow his Q to go through minions? That'd be so broken


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

>29 minutes
>304 farm


DOUBLELIFT IS GOD


/ace



*Spoiler*: __ 



jk im actually impressed by double's play this game and highly respect him as a player



but making fun of ace is just too funny


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

Hotshot also played really well
Link also really solid


actually everyone on CLG really stepped it up


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

Doublelift has a broad champion pool tbh. His most played champions are Ezreal, Twitch, Vayne, Caitlyn. Can't think of anything else. 

Also Rammus isn't bad he's not crap, he's still a pain to deal with his ganks and he's a good frontline. Like Didi said, he can be good if you play him well and I find him a very situational champion to be picked in. But I do have to agree there are better tank junglers: Amumu, Shen, Cho'gath, Volibear, Maokai. (My opinion). 

Nice first game for CLG. Hopefully all the games are like this for them.


----------



## αce (May 12, 2013)

i love you too didi


but yeah
GODLIFT
OP


----------



## OS (May 12, 2013)

But dat Chauster bluesteal fail.

"It's true damage, not false damage"


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Doublelift has a broad champion pool tbh. His most played champions are Ezreal, Twitch, Vayne, Caitlyn. Can't think of anything else.
> 
> Also Rammus isn't bad he's not crap, he's still a pain to deal with his ganks and he's a good frontline. Like Didi said, he can be good if you play him well and I find him a very situational champion to be picked in. But I do have to agree there are better tank junglers: Amumu, Shen, Cho'gath, Volibear, Maokai. (My opinion).
> 
> Nice first game for CLG. Hopefully all the games are like this for them.



You're also forgetting Nautilus and Sejuani


And yeah, ofc Rammus is situational, other tankjunglers are definitely more allround. But in a situation like this, where you want to pick single targets off, Rammus is a good pickup. His taunt can get cleansed one time, but then you're just gonna gank the fucker again when it's off cd and his cleanse isn't



αce said:


> i love you too didi
> 
> 
> but yeah
> ...




<3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> You're also forgetting Nautilus and Sejuani
> 
> 
> And yeah, ofc Rammus is situational, other tankjunglers are definitely more allround. But in a situation like this, where you want to pick single targets off, Rammus is a good pickup. His taunt can get cleansed one time, but then you're just gonna gank the fucker again when it's off cd and his cleanse isn't
> ...



Yeah I couldn't think of any other junglers at the time. Those two as well, especially Sejuani right now. 

APHROMOO BLIND HOOK YAY.

Edit: DAMN APHROMOO. This match is already exciting.

Chauster 2 boots. Lol.


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Doublelift has a broad champion pool tbh. His most played champions are Ezreal, Twitch, Vayne, Caitlyn. Can't think of anything else.
> 
> Also Rammus isn't bad he's not crap, he's still a pain to deal with his ganks and he's a good frontline. Like Didi said, he can be good if you play him well and I find him a very situational champion to be picked in. But I do have to agree there are better tank junglers: Amumu, Shen, Cho'gath, Volibear, Maokai. (My opinion).
> 
> Nice first game for CLG. Hopefully all the games are like this for them.



Lke I said before. His ganks are pretty good. As a frontliner he's terrible. The most useful thing he can do is hit the enemy ADC with a taunt, which relies on bad positioning and/or lack of cleanse on the ADC's part. If he can't do that he's just a peeler. However his peeling power is worse then all of the champs you mentioned with the addition of Nautilus, Sejuani, Zac, Lee Sin, Xin Zhao, J4, Skarner, and probably a few others.

TLDR: He's better then Warwick, but worse then just about everyone else. Unless the entire enemy team is AD. Then he's 1v5 level god tier.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Lke I said before. His ganks are pretty good. As a frontliner he's terrible. The most useful thing he can do is hit the enemy ADC with a taunt, which relies on bad positioning and/or lack of cleanse on the ADC's part. If he can't do that he's just a peeler. However his peeling power is worse then all of the champs you mentioned with the addition of Nautilus, Sejuani, Zac, Lee Sin, Xin Zhao, J4, Skarner, and probably a few others.
> 
> TLDR: He's better then Warwick, but worse then just about everyone else. Unless the entire enemy team is AD. Then he's 1v5 level god tier.



He needs a good early game, and he needs a team to help him take down the adc / apc or w/e. You can't ignore him in teamfights, obviously if he's going for the adc, they're going to focus everything on Rammus to peel for their adc which is what Rammus intends to do. Like I said, he's a situational champion to be put in. I do believe there are better other junglers but he's not as bad as you say. 

Hotshot why  Play safer, you don't have an escape as Diana.


----------



## Vaeny (May 12, 2013)

Chauster still hasn't sold his 2nd boots, Chauster why


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He needs a good early game, and he needs a team to help him take down the adc / apc or w/e. You can't ignore him in teamfights, obviously if he's going for the adc, they're going to focus everything on Rammus to peel for their adc which is what Rammus intends to do. Like I said, he's a situational champion to be put in. I do believe there are better other junglers but he's not as bad as you say.
> 
> Hotshot why  Play safer, you don't have an escape as Diana.



You don't need a team to blow all of their shit on a single Rammus. One peeler should be enough. Since it;s the peeler's job to peel anyways, you're not losing anything. Also if Rammus is diving to begin with, then he's not peeling which is bad news for his ADC. If the team with Rammus has a different peeler, then Rammus may as well be replaced with a more damaging threat that isn't thwarted by some basic peeling, Cleanse, or QSS.

And honestly, Rammus' kit is decent. The problem is that there's a multitude of better options in every role he fulfils. And back to my comment that started all of this, it blows my mind that Rammus is being used in pro games right now but Nautilus isn't.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> You don't need a team to blow all of their shit on a single Rammus. One peeler should be enough. Since it;s the peeler's job to peel anyways, you're not losing anything. Also if Rammus is diving to begin with, then he's not peeling which is bad news for his ADC. If the team with Rammus has a different peeler, then Rammus may as well be replaced with a more damaging threat that isn't thwarted by some basic peeling, Cleanse, or QSS.
> 
> And honestly, Rammus' kit is decent. The problem is that there's a multitude of better options in every role he fulfils. And back to my comment that started all of this, it blows my mind that Rammus is being used in pro games right now but Nautilus isn't.



To be honest, in solo que, no one can really peel lol. Rammus NEEDS someone with him to take down the ADC. He cannot do it alone. He really needs a team to back him up in teamfights. 

Rammus' peeling is SHIT unless, the enemy team has an assassin in which he can focus his attention on him. But his main goal is to isolate their ADC out of the battle, and if he can do that, he's done his job. 

And to be honest, he's just used because of the person/team's preference. He's situational, and if he's played well he can be scary. I'm surprised Sejuani isn't played right now, is this played on the previous patch before Sejuani's change?


----------



## Didi (May 12, 2013)

I think this is played on the patch before the sej changes yes, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I think this is played on the patch before the sej changes yes, but I'm not 100% sure



runeguard volibear is being used.

most likely freljord patch.


----------



## Maerala (May 12, 2013)

At this point I'm convinced AP Karma is sleeper OP. Dat negra.

Ace pls.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2013)

Azure cats were so hyped.

And they crashed and burned.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Azure cats were so hyped.
> 
> And they crashed and burned.



I believe Hotshotgg was the one who hyped them up first stating "They're better than Vulcan" and that they'll have a hard time against them. Then everyone thinks it'll be close, and even the pro players thought Azure Cats would win.

Glad they stepped it up though. Dignitas and CLG back in LCS!


----------



## OS (May 12, 2013)

Was looking at this girls stream and laughed at this.

She also is like lilypichu. Dem asians.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Was looking at this girls stream and laughed at this.
> 
> She also is like lilypichu. Dem asians.



Whose stream is that?

Also, lost all of my ranked games on Saturday. And win all of my ranked games on Sunday. What the fuck solo que.

Then again, I noticed I'm playing way more solid today than yesterday. Idk.

Edit: OH I was on blue side the whole time today. Yesterday was fucking purple side. Hate that.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2013)

I rock shit with Rammus, but objectively speaking he's a very weak jungle now.

Ideally, I'd pick Rammus against a team that is all AD and they don't have a strong counter jungler.

But yeah, Rammus is obviously all about the ganks which are really good. Can gank from just about anywhere and dive really well too. His taunt is 3 seconds, that's pretty beastly, don't really get the cleanse argument, no shit you can cleanse a CC.

Rammus has good initiation, but personally he doesn't do enough damage in less the enemy team is behind to really warrant a lot of peelers. His ult has nice AOE damage though, will hurt the squishies quite a bit.

Also, Shen isn't that great at peeling imo. At least I have problems using him like that.


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> But yeah, Rammus is obviously all about the ganks which are really good. Can gank from just about anywhere and dive really well too. His taunt is 3 seconds, that's pretty beastly, don't really get the cleanse argument, no shit you can cleanse a CC.


If Rammus' taunt gets cleansed he's 100% useless. It's like how no one plays Malzahar because QSS makes him worthless, except with Rammus a single summoner makes him worthless.



> Rammus has good initiation, but personally he doesn't do enough damage in less the enemy team is behind to really warrant a lot of peelers. His ult has nice AOE damage though, will hurt the squishies quite a bit.
> 
> Also, Shen isn't that great at peeling imo. At least I have problems using him like that.



Shen doesn't have peeling in a traditional sense, but Shen Ult then a taunt is really effective at keeping squishies alive.


----------



## Vaeny (May 12, 2013)

Just did my first Ranked 5s game with my team.

Backpack Savages 

4 kills on every player.
That kill distribution


----------



## αce (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> You were also the guy who thought Riven was garbage, right?
> Are you even 30 yet? Or are you just that uninformed and/or dumb?



I'm the one that thinks Riven is garbage.  Which she is.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm the one that thinks Riven is garbage.  Which she is.



?

Just because you haven't had success with her doesn't mean others haven't either. 

Pretty ignorant calling her garbage imo.


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm the one that thinks Riven is garbage.  Which she is.



Basically what you're saying is, that you're a garbage player with garbage opinions?

Roger that.


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> ?
> 
> Just because you haven't had success with her doesn't mean others haven't either.
> 
> Pretty ignorant calling her garbage imo.



Haven't seen anyone do well on her.  She's weak at all stages of the game.

Even if she does well, managing to dominate her lane (mostly due to the ignorance of the one she's playing against), she has no gap closer.  Her damage and her defense is all rolled into her mobility.   If you try to get close to the enemy using them, you have nothing once you've actually reached the target.

The way her abilities scale is horrendous.  Her W and her E are on ridiculously long cooldowns unless you level them first and if you really want to duel with her you need them to be leveled.  Yet, if you do level them you have no offense at all.

But even if you do reach level 18, have all the crazy gear you could want, she's still a poor late game champ.  She is not a run away killing machine that destroys entire enemy teams nor is she an impossible to kill tank with great initiation.

She might have some good aoe which can really shine if the opposing team is clustered together, which happens fairly often to be perfectly honest, but really, there are many other top laners that bring so much more than her, scale better than her, and are better at all stages of the game.


----------



## Gogeta (May 13, 2013)

Try Rammus with a bit of MPen

Get Sorc, Liyandris and Rylais, with the rest tank gear like Omen/Sunfire/Bulwark

That shit wrecks teams, ask WAD, i 100-0 an ADC in 4 seconds with pretty much just Ulti, in TF's, 100-0 the ADC, get 50 pct off the APC and around 15-30 to the Tank/Support.

Shit wrecks, and it's legit if you have another tanky champion on your team.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Haven't seen anyone do well on her.  She's weak at all stages of the game.
> 
> Even if she does well, managing to dominate her lane (mostly due to the ignorance of the one she's playing against), she has no gap closer.  Her damage and her defense is all rolled into her mobility.   If you try to get close to the enemy using them, you have nothing once you've actually reached the target.
> 
> ...


I read all of this.


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Haven't seen anyone do well on her.  She's weak at all stages of the game.
> 
> Even if she does well, managing to dominate her lane (mostly due to the ignorance of the one she's playing against), she has no gap closer.  Her damage and her defense is all rolled into her mobility.   If you try to get close to the enemy using them, you have nothing once you've actually reached the target.
> 
> ...



Riven isn't weak at any stages of the game, in fact, she pretty much rapes most champs in a straight up 1v1 at any stage of the game.

All of your facts are super biased to the fact that you don't like the champion.
This is noticable because basically everything you said is wrong except the AoE part.

''She has no gap closers'' both her E and her Q are gap closers. Her CD on them are short enough to be used both defensively and offensively.

I honestly don't know how you can be so ignorant.


----------



## Didi (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Haven't seen anyone do well on her.  She's weak at all stages of the game.
> 
> Even if she does well, managing to dominate her lane (mostly due to the ignorance of the one she's playing against), she has no gap closer.  Her damage and her defense is all rolled into her mobility.   If you try to get close to the enemy using them, you have nothing once you've actually reached the target.
> 
> ...




I don't know where to begin


Literally almost everything you said is wrong


>she's weak at all stages of the game
Except that she an amazingly strong early and mid game, and insanely good AD ratios, especially when your ult gives you more ad from a percentage of your total AD, allow her to scale into late game as well. And she has the strongest level 3 in the game (and arguably level 1 and 2 as well)

>she has no gap closer
what the actual fuck. 4 dashes friend. If you're not a retard, you're using 2 of those max to get close, and then you won't have wasted your E since you'll have shield up for the brawl, and still have 2 Q's for damage/knockback. 

>if you level W and E first you have no offense
You have no clue how Riven works at all. You level W first (almost everytime) because it's a good source of damage and leveling Q gives you less damage if you consider that you likely need 1 or 2 jumps from the Q to gapclose. Most of the time you then level E for tankyness. But this doesn't lower your damage all that much, because a big brunt of Riven's damage comes from her passive, which you're conveniently ignoring. If you really think that a Riven that maxes W and E does no damage because of it, you're an idiot.

>she is not a run away killing machine that destroys entire enemy teams nor is she an impossible to kill tank with great initiation.
No, but she is however someone who can become deceptively tanky just by building massive AD, has crazy mobility + good cc + massive damage and uses those tools to be a backline obliterating machine. Even late game (hell, ESPECIALLY late game), a good Riven can kill the entire backline by herself. And that is her job. Yes, she's not a peeler or an initiator, but the enemy squishies are not long for this world when you've got Riven on your team




I really hope you're trolling, otherwise I feel sorry for you and anyone who has ever played and will ever play with you.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 13, 2013)

lol Riven fucks guys up. Just look at that MRN Vs CLG game where Megazero kills everyone (cept Doublelift).


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

easy on the insults there guys. 

But yeah Wes, maybe you should look into Riven again as you seem to have not completely understood her kit and playstyle.


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> easy on the insults there guys.
> 
> But yeah Wes, maybe you should look into Riven again as you seem to have not completely understood her kit and playstyle.



I do understand it. 

Her Q does not qualify as a gap closer.  It doesn't cover enough distance and it takes too long to get the full effect.  Real gap closers like Yi's Alpha Strike, Jax's and Khaz's leaps, amongst others these are powerful moves that hit instanteously with hard hitting burst to go along with them.

Her E is not a gap closer.  It's range is too short.  Yes, at level 5 it has a 4 second CD, but that's at level 5.

What you guys consider to be "gap closers" are too telegraphed, cover too short a distance, take too long to execute, and sacrifice her damage and her survivability to simply use.  Unless she's not really a big priorty (and she usually isn't it), it would take nothing for a team to zero in on her and blow her the hell up.


----------



## Gogeta (May 13, 2013)

You'd think teams would listen to you when you are 7-3

Nope, better do some random shit and be a useless 1-5 Nidalee

The bitch wastes flash and takes 5 turret shots to ignite the low HP Shen just so he can shield it

HURR LETS THROW THE SPEAR TO THE TURRET BEHIND ME

THAT WILL TEACH HIM


----------



## Didi (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I do understand it.
> 
> Her Q does not qualify as a gap closer.  It doesn't cover enough distance and it takes too long to get the full effect.  Real gap closers like Yi's Alpha Strike, Jax's and Khaz's leaps, amongst others these are powerful moves that hit instanteously with hard hitting burst to go along with them.
> 
> ...





THIS JUST IN


GAPCLOSERS AREN'T GAPCLOSERS UNLESS WESLEY SAYS SO


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I do understand it.
> 
> Her Q does not qualify as a gap closer.  It doesn't cover enough distance and it takes too long to get the full effect.  Real gap closers like Yi's Alpha Strike, Jax's and Khaz's leaps, amongst others these are powerful moves that hit instanteously with hard hitting burst to go along with them.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I really really disagree with you. I've played probably more than a hundred games with Riven and I personally feel that she's a very mobile champion who can become a very big threat with very little snowball. 

Sure she can be shut down in lane, but if you get a kill or cs well, she'll have 5 separate AD ratios to fall back on and rape everything with. 

I mean, I personally think AP Karma is trash but Adrian insists that she's strong. Doesn't mean that she's trash or strong they're just opinions and either of us could be wrong.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2013)

Just read this and the feels.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2013)

some of u guys got so tight when he said riven sucks, lol.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just read this and the feels.



lol yeap. that's been out for about two years now. 

i think the artist also did other comics.


----------



## Chausie (May 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just read this and the feels.



but I thought leona was a lesbian who had a thing for diana!


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

IIRC Leona didn't actually know about Diana until after she entered the League. 

So no, Leona never had a thing for Diana. 

The other way around though...


----------



## Maerala (May 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> I mean, I personally think AP Karma is trash but Adrian insists that she's strong. Doesn't mean that she's trash or strong they're just opinions and either of us could be wrong.



 If nothing else, she does have a few buffs incoming, as confirmed by Scarizard, and a bug fix to her shield that will make it stack properly when Mantra'd, so she should be noticeably viable in the future. Her laning phase is amazing right now tbh, but her late game has a few glaring problems.



Chausie said:


> but I thought leona was a lesbian who had a thing for diana!



IronStylus is always beating around the bush when it comes to this. I asked him once on the forums because I remember him mentioning something similar in the past, and he was like "This is dangerous territory, but if they did (have a thing for each other) it wouldn't be because of some fantasy I have of seeing two girls together, but because of the potential for hurt in their relationship," or something like that, I don't remember the exact words.

Just come clean, what are you afraid of?


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

lol IronStylus is just a yuri fanboy np. 

Their lore is never actually going to change to that though. That much is obvious as hell


----------



## Maerala (May 13, 2013)

k I found the exact quote.

"This is treacherous water, but I'll say this much. If there is, it's because it's a mechanism for tragedy and conflict, not some risque fanboyism of two girls possibly having a thing. There is something to be said about how terribly painful love under duress can be, or how it can destroy or enable a future. It's anywhere from Romeo and Juliet, to Brokeback Mountain. That might be a bit.. controversial and even a bit cliche.. but both of those stories are heart breaking because of the love two people share being defined and limited by the context of their environments, and the hurdles extra-individual circumstances place upon them. 

That could possibly be the case for Diana and Leona. They are the vessels of something much greater than themselves, and they are being compelled, whether they want it or not, to be at odds with each other. They, at their core, are pure and well-meaning individuals who are both being used in a way. To me. that's gut wrenching, having an affinity broken by something beyond your control, or something force upon you. There is nothing more terrible than something monolithic standing in the way of love, whether it is family, ideology, or government. It's horrifying to be told that you are not allowed to love another. 

I feel Diana and Leona represent a tragedy in that regard. We should feel that we desperately want them to connect, they are after all, two parts of the same sky. They are actually meant to be in balance, to be connected. However, something so perversely ideological and zealous is telling them they are not allowed to be human. They must destroy each other because they are the avatars of two diametrically opposing forces. 

To me at least, that's a story that resonates. The subversion of humanity by ideology. The destruction of the self due to a control by something that blinds. It's a sad story, but I feel it's substantial in it's own way, and tragedy can be a venue for eventual triumph."​
First post:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> some of u guys got so tight when he said riven sucks, lol.



There's two sides to this: One who believes Riven sucks, and the other disagrees. It's a discussion, nothing wrong with it. 

I personally got rocked by Rivens before and I've won against Rivens before. She's damn strong early and mid, and she's basically a snowball champion. Once she gets a kill, she's hard to stop. I would give a long lengthy post about Riven but other people got it covered. I do disagree on Wesley's point that Riven doesn't have a gap closer. She can get to you *and closes the gap* and proceed to wreck your face with her combo. Her mobility is high enough to be considered it a gap closer.

To be honest, for top laners, the one I find weak right now is Olaf. I hated what they did to him; not only his laning phase is shitty but he can't do anything in teamfights. His items got nerfed along with his skills. But he is a better top laner than he is as a jungler. I've had a few olaf junglers and I can't tell if they were terrible or if it's cause of the champion.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> There's two sides to this: One who believes Riven sucks, and the other disagrees. It's a discussion, nothing wrong with it.




I didn't say there is nothing wrong with a debate, but some of you guys are nerd raging.


----------



## Chausie (May 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> k I found the exact quote.
> 
> "This is treacherous water, but I'll say this much. If there is, it's because it's a mechanism for tragedy and conflict, not some risque fanboyism of two girls possibly having a thing. There is something to be said about how terribly painful love under duress can be, or how it can destroy or enable a future. It's anywhere from Romeo and Juliet, to Brokeback Mountain. That might be a bit.. controversial and even a bit cliche.. but both of those stories are heart breaking because of the love two people share being defined and limited by the context of their environments, and the hurdles extra-individual circumstances place upon them.
> 
> ...




Aww, that's so heartbreaking yet adorable yet lovely and sad


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2013)

right...this place is starting to get a little bizarre for me.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> If nothing else, she does have a few buffs incoming, as confirmed by Scarizard, and a bug fix to her shield that will make it stack properly when Mantra'd, so she should be noticeably viable in the future. Her laning phase is amazing right now tbh, but her late game has a few glaring problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe having the champ that looks like his wife be a lesbian?

Oh, and i dont think Riven sucks but her laning phase is kind of hard against other champs and she needs to snowball. At least with Khasex you have the void spikes to farm.

Also, everytime i play riven in normals someone goes Garen


----------



## Maerala (May 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I've had a few olaf junglers and I can't tell if they were terrible or if it's cause of the champion.



i.e. Josh playing Olaf jungle and begging you guys to give him kills? hue



Original Sin said:


> Maybe having the champ that looks like his wife be a lesbian?



As long as his wife isn't shooting beams of sunlight out of the sky, it hardly matters. Let's not pretend the actual concern isn't negative backlash from straight up outing a champion and possibly affecting sales, which is probably also why no Rioter has ever confirmed Taric's gay.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> i.e. Josh playing Olaf jungle and begging you guys to give him kills? hue
> 
> 
> 
> As long as his wife isn't shooting beams of sunlight out of the sky, it hardly matters. Let's not pretend the actual concern isn't negative backlash from straight up outing a champion and possibly affecting sales, which is probably also why no Rioter has ever confirmed Taric's gay.



Anything Josh plays, he'll beg you to give him kills l0l. I'm still hoping he makes me a Volibear Signature but last time he made me a gift, it was 6 months after my birthday.


----------



## Gogeta (May 13, 2013)

You ever had one of those exciting matches where you were a tank jungler like J4 vs Lee Sin late game and each one of you did like 30-40 dmg per hit
Don't forget each one of us had shields
Almost as fun as Soraka auto attacking, anything.


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2013)

So lame.  I'd rather have a couple zealots that actually despise each other.


----------



## Darth (May 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> As long as his wife isn't shooting beams of sunlight out of the sky, it hardly matters. Let's not pretend the actual concern isn't negative backlash from straight up outing a champion and possibly affecting sales, which is probably also why no Rioter has ever confirmed Taric's gay.



lol wat is this. 

no rioter will ever agree with this claim. 

you cray adrian.


----------



## Maerala (May 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol wat is this.
> 
> no rioter will ever agree with this claim.
> 
> you cray adrian.



Of course they won't. 

Also I just laned against this Corki as Karma in mid and at one point during the late game I nuked him from like 70-0 with Soulflare and he said it did 1.6k in damage.

Dat negra. So high on dat ass right now.


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2013)

Playing my first solo ranked game.

ENEMY TEAM PICKED FIORA FOR ADC

WISH ME LUCK !!! >.<


----------



## OS (May 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Playing my first solo ranked game.
> 
> ENEMY TEAM PICKED FIORA FOR ADC
> 
> WISH ME LUCK !!! >.<



You see, unless your team is full of shitters you don't have to worry about lolfiora. Also, the reason why you shouldn't play so early is because if you lose these first 10 games you most likely will end in Bronze 5,4,3.


----------



## αce (May 13, 2013)

the only thing fiora is ever good for is her ult
otherwise she just gets cc'd or kited to nothing before the fight even starts


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 13, 2013)

Do you guys like Syndra?


----------



## Magic (May 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You see, unless your team is full of shitters you don't have to worry about lolfiora. Also, the reason why you shouldn't play so early is because if you lose these first 10 games you most likely will end in Bronze 5,4,3.





αce said:


> the only thing fiora is ever good for is her ult
> otherwise she just gets cc'd or kited to nothing before the fight even starts


\

Ya that was the whole point, felt like an ez win was coming.
>.<

hahaha

We got the first blood early, warded the bot bush to the rop left and saw diana coming in, I got an early kill for my adc off that, Trundle follows right after does the same stupid shit.

From there some of my team and I died doing some risky stuff but we never lost the mid or top tower and kept pushing/farming and warding. 
Very easy win. 



Three AP on the enemy team and a melee carry.

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 13, 2013)

Good job by the way. But yeah, it's fun playing one ranked game when you hit level 30 but try to get more experience/practice before try ranking. I made that mistake the first time around and while I got placed into Silver in season 2, I dropped to 1100 elo and climbed back up to 1500 before the reset so I can get the Janna skin. (Then pre-season and season 3 says I belong in Silver again. >_> I think I had to climb to Gold about three times) 

However if you're really comfortable with it, good luck in your future matches.


----------



## Didi (May 13, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't say there is nothing wrong with a debate, but some of you guys are nerd raging.



well tbh he was saying with such fervor that riven was garbage and that she didn't have gapclosers, such basic heavily opiniated bullshit, that I had to go in hard as well with my arguments


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

2nd Ranked 5s game.

Got their Naxus at 20 min


----------



## αce (May 13, 2013)

#wecarealot


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

Hey ace, fuck a goat.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2013)

how does this happen?!!


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2013)

New Champion Spotlight 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSbMQ5xDnEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> New Champion Spotlight
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSbMQ5xDnEg[/YOUTUBE]



Aren't you gonna go defend that chinese kid?


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2013)

What are you talking about? Or is this just you trying to start shit.


----------



## Vaeny (May 13, 2013)

That chinese kid that was being ''demonized''

Go defend her with your shitty ass arguments again.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2013)

Seeing as how this is neither the Cafe or that thread how about you just go fuck off.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Lol you mad?

Nobody likes you on these forums anymore, dunno why you even stay around 

Especially with your shitty ass arguments and opinions.


----------



## Shingy (May 14, 2013)

I've been playing Syndra without using her W, and I've been winning, mostly. I'd say like a 70% ratio with her. 

All I do is drop an orb, and instantly E, then repeat with cdr, but I try to build a lot of ap in the beginning.

It's been working so far, but it's probably because I'm level 17.


----------



## Maerala (May 14, 2013)

It has finally happened! 



One step at a time.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Ace is bad tho.


----------



## Maerala (May 14, 2013)

What do you know.

Honky. 

1V1 ME VAE


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2013)

Karma is like still terrible right?


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

k Adrian get on.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> What do y know.
> 
> Honky.
> 
> 1V1 ME VAE



1v1 me too 

Later that is


----------



## Maerala (May 14, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Karma is like still terrible right?



Implying she was bad before.



Vae said:


> k Adrian get on.



Oh I'll get on. On the D!

...





Gogeta said:


> 1v1 me too
> 
> Later that is



I haven't been able to do anything on the PBE recently. Whenever I try to make a custom game it crashes at the loading screen and won't let me in. Had the same problem with a bot game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

I want to say Karma sucks but I haven't used her nor do I want to. 

I'll just be ignorant and say she sucks anyways.

Taric's shit too.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aren't you gonna go defend that chinese kid?





Bioness said:


> What are you talking about? Or is this just you trying to start shit.





Vae said:


> That chinese kid that was being ''demonized''
> 
> Go defend her with your shitty ass arguments again.





Bioness said:


> Seeing as how this is neither the Cafe or that thread how about you just go fuck off.





Vae said:


> Lol you mad?
> 
> Nobody likes you on these forums anymore, dunno why you even stay around
> 
> Especially with your shitty ass arguments and opinions.


Woah woah woah


*Spoiler*: __ 



sauce?





Godaime Hokage said:


> It has finally happened!
> 
> 
> 
> One step at a time.



That the guy from DB?


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Woah woah woah
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hassan = Ace.


----------



## MrChubz (May 14, 2013)

Just played an ARAM where a GP who went AP but didn't build Lichbane said I suck becuse I missed an Ashe arrow at the end. When a single auto from me is more useful then everything you do you do combined, you should really keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Xin (May 14, 2013)

What is the top team right now?


----------



## MrChubz (May 14, 2013)

TSM         .


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> What is the top team right now?



World wide? Probably OMG or iG


----------



## Xin (May 14, 2013)

What happened to TPA?


----------



## Santí (May 14, 2013)

Vae killed them.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> What happened to TPA?



world elite is top of the food chain now


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> What happened to TPA?



TPA has lost to multiple teams pretty hard since Season 2 Worlds.

2-0ed by both WE and PE, NJSW stomped them too and so on.

Seraphoenix, WE is NOT top of the food chain, iG and OMG are both better than WE now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

If I don't win this I'm going to stop playing League this week.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I haven't been able to do anything on the PBE recently. Whenever I try to make a custom game it crashes at the loading screen and won't let me in. Had the same problem with a bot game.



Problem solved, ill create then


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> What happened to TPA?





They're 3rd in the ladder this season. With a 78% win rate. The only reason CJ Frost is at 1st even though they're also at 78% is because TPA has lost to lower ranked teams this season so they've lost more "elo" so to speak and their ladder points have dropped as a result. They're at 1357 while Frost is at 1404.



Vae said:


> TPA has lost to multiple teams pretty hard since Season 2 Worlds.
> 
> 2-0ed by both WE and PE, NJSW stomped them too and so on.
> 
> Seraphoenix, WE is NOT top of the food chain, iG and OMG are both better than WE now.




WE is sitting at 3rd place in the LPL at the moment. They're 2-2 against IG and OMG who are both tied for first/second. But they lost to games against LM which put them in 3rd place. If they win both their games next week and IG/OMG lose both of theirs they'll all be in a 3 way tie for first place lol. I wouldn't say either IG or OMG is better than WE at the moment as they seem to be relatively evenly matched when playing against each other. The only place WE has slipped has been their losses against Teams LM and WoA. 

On the World Rankings though, WE is still above both iG and OMG. So while not the top of the food chain worldwide, they're certainly the highest ranked team from China.


----------



## Xin (May 14, 2013)

Thanks. 
So many Asian teams in the top 10.
And I don't know why, but I don't feel sorry for CLG dropping to deep.
Wow, even SK is better now.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Aaand fun fact!

The team with the highest win percentage in the top 15 teams is SK Telecom Team 2 with an impressive 5-0 100% win ratio. Sitting at 13th place on the World Rankings.

The team with the second highest win percentage is Team WE with an impressive 85-16 84% win ratio. Sitting at 4th place on the World Rankings.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Those rankings are based on older preformance too, the only way to say who is the best right now is to look at current preformance.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

I dunno man. Based off their "current performace" they're 2-2 against both OMG and IG. 

Just off those results I wouldn't really say either of them is better than the others..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

K won the ranked game. Not going to quit playing League even though their team was fucking annoying as hell and they were able to turtle even with 3 inhibs down. Then they threw so it's k.

91 Points though. FML. Another day.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Xin said:


> Thanks.
> So many Asian teams in the top 10.
> And I don't know why, but I don't feel sorry for CLG dropping to deep.
> Wow, even SK is better now.



lol even Vulcan is better than CLG.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Vulcun*


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

No it's most definitely Vulcan*


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Kill yourself, negging troll.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

lolumad? 

Pretty sure my neg hurt a lot more than yours


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

It's k I got Ral, RemChu and Terry to neg you.

RemChu's rep on me negated your entire neg + Bios and gave me more than what I initially had.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Really? That's odd. All I have are pos reps from them.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

You lie, prove it.

THEY BETRAYED ME.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

lol did you really try to get Ral to neg me?

 

He just pos'd me and said he was colorblind. 

Dude I've known that guy since like 06.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Vae wit da massive fail.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Really? That's odd. All I have are pos reps from them.



I don't remember the last time I rep you. Told me to spread more before I can give to you again. 

Just repped you now for Vae. My repping power isn't worth much though.

Edit: I somewhat wish I did a pos rep to troll Vae. ITS 2 AM I need sleep.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I don't remember the last time I rep you. Told me to spread more before I can give to you again.
> 
> Just repped you now for Vae. My repping power isn't worth much though.



Xin, Hardcore, and Ral pos'd me so in the end I guess I got something like 8 times the amount of rep I lost from theselolnegs. 

Thanks for the free rep gaiz!


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Anyway, provide a screenshot Darth or I call bullshit.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

'fraid I can't screenshot from my phone. :33

and lol I negged you cause you were bringing up cafe shit in this thread and flaming Bio for virtually no reason. If you have an issue with a topic in the cafe, bring it up in the cafe. No need to be a bitch about it here.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Hey Darth, how about you die in a ditch.

There are no mods here, I'll talk about whatever I want.

Maybe you should be negged since you're not talking about LoL?


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey Darth, how about you die in a ditch.
> 
> There are no mods here, I'll talk about whatever I want.
> 
> Maybe you should be negged since you're not talking about LoL?



You cut yourself in the ass while shaving this morning?

Cause you seem a little butthurt.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

How did you guess?


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

It's cause I have beast map awareness


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Worst calls though.


----------



## Santí (May 14, 2013)

Darth calls <<<< my own.

That is pretty fucking bad, my calls are horrible.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Darth calls <<<< my own.
> 
> That is pretty fucking bad, my calls are horrible.



Sigh...

My calls have carried me to Gold II twice. 

Neither of you can say the same.


----------



## Wesley (May 14, 2013)

I make good calls.  Most of the time.  Might be a little too defensive.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sigh...
> 
> My calls have carried me to Gold II twice.
> 
> Neither of you can say the same.



Not your calls, only your play.

Your calls are still garbage.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not your calls, only your play.
> 
> Your calls are still garbage.



Spoken like a true Silver.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I make good calls.  Most of the time.  Might be a little too defensive.



I've found that defensive calls rarely work out for me. I suppose it depends on your individual playstyle, but aggressive calls have allowed my team to take leads we otherwise wouldn't have thought to take. And snowballed to victory thanks to those leads. 

This applies in both laning phase and teamfight phase. As long as you have proper warding and mechanical judgement to supplement your calls I feel aggressive plays are far more beneficial. 

Just my personal opinion though. I am a pretty aggressive player.


----------



## Santí (May 14, 2013)

Forever retired as an unranked :ignoramus


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Forever retired as an unranked :ignoramus



^Forever considered a noob.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2013)

Santi just try to learn from your mistakes and improve with each lose. You can always improve and lots of helpful guides and shit in terms of jungling meta out there.



This guy is a genius. Learned counter jungling from him, really helped my game ^ ^


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Oh shit, I just hit 600k.

Thanks for the rep guys! I was at 540k yesterday.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh shit, I just hit 600k.
> 
> Thanks for the rep guys! I was at 540k yesterday.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Had no idea Santi pos'd for so much. 

He's better at whoring than I am at League that's for sure.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> TPA has lost to multiple teams pretty hard since Season 2 Worlds.
> 
> 2-0ed by both WE and PE, NJSW stomped them too and so on.
> 
> Seraphoenix, WE is NOT top of the food chain, iG and OMG are both better than WE now.



I'll take your word for it...


this time...


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

'' I will never do anything to help you, normally.

But we share a common enemy in Biofag.

Now, who is the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that white knighted Bio in your CP? I must pay the proper punishment for anyone who defends that scum.''

Goes on to rep Darth.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2013)

Stop talking about rep ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Vae stop talking shit about Bio, idgaf about that shit and it's not the right place to do so


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Vae stop talking shit about Bio, idgaf about that shit and it's not the right place to do so



Does it look like I've ever given a shit about what you think?

Don't tell me what to do you piece of garbage.


----------



## Santí (May 14, 2013)

Whoops, my finger slipped.

Shoulda had my morning coffee.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> Does it look like I've ever given a shit about what you think?
> 
> Don't tell me what to do you piece of garbage.



Don't take your frustration of being bad at this game on me


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

You're silver 2 like me, by Hadys logic, that means you're just as bad as me.

So I repeat, don't tell me what to do you piece of garbage.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

yes but i have 22 games you have like 150


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Team Ribbon to the rescue


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Vae said:


> You're silver 2 like me, by Hadys logic, that means you're just as bad as me.
> 
> So I repeat, don't tell me what to do you piece of garbage.



I think we can make Gogeta an exception in this case.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Jax late game with TF, Gunblade, Rageblade and Warden's Mail

Go 1 vs 4 on the enemy ADC, support, top laner and jungler?

Better kill 2 of them, and have enough sustain to beat the top and support, sadly my team arrives

12-1-12 Jax ranked, son.

IDK, i seem to like building Gunblade lot more than BotRK tbh. Due to the lack of AS it may not be the most diserable choice but even though i could say that Spell Vamp saved me where i would've died, my most solid argument is that the build path is easy and very beneficial (2 sustain items, cheaper finish price, less item slots)


----------



## Lord Genome (May 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jax late game with TF, Gunblade, Rageblade and Warden's Mail
> 
> Go 1 vs 4 on the enemy ADC, support, top laner and jungler?
> 
> ...


imo it might be best to build the cutlass first, then get a different big item until you get an idea what the enemy is gonna be like

tons of health make it a blade of king, not tons of health get blade of gun


----------



## αce (May 14, 2013)

cj entus blaze number 2 on gosu gamers
my pants cant handle this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jax late game with TF, Gunblade, Rageblade and Warden's Mail
> 
> Go 1 vs 4 on the enemy ADC, support, top laner and jungler?
> 
> ...



That seems like the more expensive build though but it is a stronger build. I don't know, I've tried doing that with Jax before but I couldn't get enough gold to finish off both Gunblade and TF.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

Who's better? 6 items jax or 6 items trundle?


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That seems like the more expensive build though but it is a stronger build. I don't know, I've tried doing that with Jax before but I couldn't get enough gold to finish off both Gunblade and TF.



Well yeah i was fed as fuck so yeah

I actually got Vamp, Triforce then Gunblade, although yeah Cutlass first could've been better, but it didn't matter that much.

I can't believe that it wasn't  until now that i've figured that i should max Q against ranged.

Also wasn't it you who said that Jax with BotRK is scary enough as it is? No wonder you can't get 2 complete items 



Lord Genome said:


> imo it might be best to build the cutlass first, then get a different big item until you get an idea what the enemy is gonna be like
> 
> tons of health make it a blade of king, not tons of health get blade of gun



TBH BotRK is generally still better because the active does % damage, the item has 40% AS and a really decent lifesteal. Gunblade's only real strong points are the spell vamp, and the fact that 45 AD/65 AP give you increased Armor/MR from Ultimate


But yeah i find Gunblade much more comfortable to build, because the BotRK path is really really awkward. If you just get cutlass you'll have to collect whopping 1800 gold, and if you get both daggers 2 whole spots would be taken, leaving you with less space for wards and pots.

Probably going to buy Gunblade from now on, but i am not sure, would Gunblade or Triforce be better first?




Original Sin said:


> Who's better? 6 items jax or 6 items trundle?



Jax. Jax does not live off flat AD, and he does not stack Armor/MR or HP like tanks do. 

Trundle simply does not have the steroids Jax does


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

Yeah but I'd think trundles ult basically negates jax's ult.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

I am not sure how their ultimates would interract, but if they interract the way i think they would, then it'd be NP

This is the situation : Jax owns Trundle without activation of Ultimate. Trundle activates Ultimate, steals % of armor/mr, but then Jax activates his Ultimate. Now the question is, would Trundle's Ultimate steal the rest 20% of Jax's original armor and MR, or would it steal 20% of Jax's removed + boosted stats.

Another question is, how hard can Jax drop Trundle before Trundle uses his Ultimate? Would he do it at the beginning? I don't see a way this could work out for Trundle, he only gains half the AS from Jax and it's temporary, and his E is pretty useless against Jax


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well yeah i was fed as fuck so yeah
> 
> I actually got Vamp, Triforce then Gunblade, although yeah Cutlass first could've been better, but it didn't matter that much.
> 
> ...



Yeah I said that. It's because thats all I need to own people lol. I didn't like the TF / Gunblade route just cause it's pricy, even when I get fed my whole team would die and I can't 1 v 4 in the middle of building TF/Gunblade. You really would have to shoot for late game in that sense.


----------



## Gogeta (May 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah I said that. It's because thats all I need to own people lol. I didn't like the TF / Gunblade route just cause it's pricy, even when I get fed my whole team would die and I can't 1 v 4 in the middle of building TF/Gunblade. You really would have to shoot for late game in that sense.



Yeah but as i said, i was really ahead and the 1v4 was against Janna, MF, Nidalee and Xin. Not much CC so it's not like i beat a team of Cho Gath, Nautilus and 2 fed ADC's.

Anyway, i think that a team would win MUCH more if they had a Cho/Malphite, such very tanky frontline instead of say a fucking Zed.

It's every game i watch or play, if we don't have someone that is a true tank in a sense, we are at a huge disadvantage, although not necessarily a lost game that is.

But if the enemy has a CC monster, and god forbid it's AOE (Not gonna say who, but it's Cho Gath) or someone like Nautilus, i beg the enemy ADC not to be fed.


Also last 2 games although wins my jungler fucked my lane up early both times, only for me to faceroll the lane from there on anyway
It's kind of like playing against S2 Irelia
But yeah i really feel a much higher jungle presence from the enemy every game than from mine. At least i am wasting their time and giving my teammates some time for the balls deep play


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

So triforce is really good on quinn.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2013)

^ Why of course, every champ needs Tons Of Damage.


----------



## Wesley (May 14, 2013)

Triforce doesn't seem that strong.  The proc only adds a hundred or so damage to an auto-attack.  Lichbane adds many hundreds of damage to an auto-attack.


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> would Gunblade or Triforce be better first?



I usually buy Triforce first (or used to, haven't played Jax much lately, but I imagine it's become stronger cuz the cost has been heavily reduced), but it's personal preference really. I feel stronger with a Triforce than with a gunblade, but you could also have a very viable choice with gunblade first because you have the guaranteed slow instead of relying on a proc.


I really think it boils down to preference though, both have pros and cons.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Triforce doesn't seem that strong.  The proc only adds a hundred or so damage to an auto-attack.  Lichbane adds many hundreds of damage to an auto-attack.



Not necessarily true. Lich Bane only adds 50 magic damage + 75% of your AP on a 2 second CD. 

Trinity Force adds 150% of your AD to your basic attack after using an ability. Also on a 2 second CD. 

On champions that build AD/AS it theoretically adds more DPS than Lich Bane at early-mid game. Late game, Lich Bane's passive starts kicking in but you need around 300 AP for Lich Bane's proc to begin doing "many hundreds of damage" and it'll only do 275 damage anyway, not including magic resistance.


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2013)

Building AD does not affect it, iirc it just adds 150% of your Base AD



Triforce is still very strong though, so many stats, and sheenproc and phageproc yo


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

So, just tried Blue Ezreal for the first time.

My hate for it has increased even more, but I'll probably join the bandwagon and play it.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

RemChu, Santi and Terry, you're all going on my ignore list on League and Forums.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

did you neg urself?

And oh shit SivHD on Kneecoleslaws stream.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> *did you neg urself?*
> 
> And oh shit SivHD on Kneecoleslaws stream.



What?


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> did you neg urself?
> 
> And oh shit SivHD on Kneecoleslaws stream.



sivHD streams from time to time and he's always hilarious to watch.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2013)

Idk if that's your CP but your name is there.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

That's Darth's User CP.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Idk if that's your CP but your name is there.



Have you ever tried repping yourself?

I'll save you the time and just tell you it can't be done.

He's linking an image of my user cp for some reason. 

Probably because he's a petty wimp.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 14, 2013)

How do you neg people again. I swear I thought you click the icon on the bottom left and click the "I disagree" on this comment. 

Because that's what I did >_>


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How do you neg people again. I swear I thought you click the icon on the bottom left and click the "I disagree" on this comment.
> 
> Because that's what I did >_>



That's exactly how you do it. 

Although if you click outside the rep box the option resets back to "I agree with this post". So you might have done that on accident. 

Still, if you were really trying to neg me cause Vae told you to I'm pretty disappointed in you Terry.


----------



## Vaeny (May 14, 2013)

That's exactly why he tried to neg you.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2013)

Well it turned out for the best. 

edit: assuming he really did try to neg me. And didn't just pos me to spite Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Terry and me are best buds tho so he probably just failed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's exactly how you do it.
> 
> Although if you click outside the rep box the option resets back to "I agree with this post". So you might have done that on accident.
> 
> Still, if you were really trying to neg me cause Vae told you to I'm pretty disappointed in you Terry.



Fuck this system. I was pretty sure it was on "I disagree"

And yes. That's why I did it but I failed. I even tried to spread reps to try and neg you too LOL cause it wouldn't let me rep you


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








THIS. FUCKIN. GAME.

By the way, I started with blue ezreal but eventually changed to ''normal'' Ezreal build around 50 minutes because I couldn't keep Kha'Zix and Hecarim off me.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Hey Darth, if you don't care why are you putting so much effort in to finding a gif to say you don't?

Logic


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

That's a gif? 

And you think that took effort? 

You cray boi


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

As for my game, my team threw really, really hard. (Wanted to do baron when we were level 12-13). They were able to smite steal it and we lost 2 inhibitors because of that.

Then we won because their enemy jungler dc'd the last 10 minutes of the game. Nami: "THERE IS AN ELO GOD." Because fuck that shit, I played 50 minutes without sound.


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2013)

THE HILLS ARE ALIVEEEEEEEEEEE

WITH THE SOUND OF MUUUUUUUUSIIIIIC

Also Terry that was me. Fret not, your virginity is safe tonight.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 15, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> THE HILLS ARE ALIVEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> WITH THE SOUND OF MUUUUUUUUSIIIIIC
> 
> Also Terry that was me. Fret not, your virginity is safe tonight.



WHAT THE FUCK ADRIAN LOL


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's a gif?
> 
> And you think that took effort?
> 
> You cray boi



Picture, GIF, almost same shit.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

All this LoL hentai 

Nothing you would like though, Adrian.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Vae you should know better than that.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Inb4 forum banned.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Hady you gonna watch OGN? It's starting now.

CJ Blaze vs SKT1 #1


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

got class in twenty minutes.

when i get home later i'll turn it on.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

1-0 to Blaze, lost lane won game.

Typical Blaze.

Also, Flame raped on Top Lane Ryze, was 1-3 most of the game but farmed so well and just melted people late, like every Ryze.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Ring Troll in the OGN audience


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

That Flame on Akali


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

There any more games today or is that all?


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

Idk, it's still streaming but the shoutcasters are just talking.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

flame is fucking op man
like really

and ambition too


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

Ambition is Alex Ich tier with Kha.

Also, I like how the Koreans all hold gaming as such a high event. It seems like so much fun.


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

they should just make the eu vs kr game khazix vs khazix mid lane


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

αce said:


> they should just make the eu vs kr game khazix vs khazix mid lane



Adrian would rage because Blind pick.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Ambition is Alex Ich tier with Kha.
> 
> Also, I like how the Koreans all hold gaming as such a high event. It seems like so much fun.



It's because eSports has been around as a prominent sport in Korea for a long time now.

It's the same over here in Sweden, just not to the same level.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2013)

Funny


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Funny


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

Are Hybrid marks worth it on Jax?


----------



## αce (May 15, 2013)

no just go flat ad imo


----------



## Santí (May 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> And didn't just pos me to spite Vae.



I have no idea what you're talking about :ignoramus

Also, Classick apparently posted some ideas concerning their plans for the Rengar rework. I read over them and.... I'm not really sure how to feel about it right now. I'm sort of iffy about them adding Warwick's E into his ultimate for the sake of being able to add more power into it.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Well, WW's ultimate sucks, so making it more powerful is logical.


----------



## Santí (May 15, 2013)

I wasn't talking about Warwick's ultimate being made more powerful, I was talking about Rengar.

They're making it so that when he stealths and goes into his ultimate, the enemy team will be notified when Rengar is nearby. 

Even though they're using this to add more speed and duration into his alt, what's the point of a stealth if they know you're breathing down their neck?


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I wasn't talking about Warwick's ultimate being made more powerful, I was talking about Rengar.
> 
> They're making it so that when he stealths and goes into his ultimate, the enemy team will be notified when Rengar is nearby.


That's kinda a nerf lol....


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I wasn't talking about Warwick's ultimate being made more powerful, I was talking about Rengar.
> 
> They're making it so that when he stealths and goes into his ultimate, the enemy team will be notified when Rengar is nearby.
> 
> Even though they're using this to add more speed and duration into his alt, what's the point of a stealth if they know you're breathing down their neck?



Oh, I misread.

Yeah, that's stupid. Don't get why they can't just up the speed and duration w/o the warning, would not be interested in picking up Rengar again with that. It wouldn't hurt him during late game, but after lane phase where people are picking off each other with ganks it would kinda suck in less the speed buff was insane. 

Tbh, Rengar is fairly balanced the way he is. Not played often because people got turned off by the nerfs, but basically all the things you want him to do, he is geared up properly to do it.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Fanart Time!!!!


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

And this matching set!


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

hey guys

i graduate tomorrow. damn this place changed and i heard about a new champ called lysandra

fill me in on whats been happening with the pro scene.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

And another matching set!


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

And Last Batch:


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

cant see images on this mac computer im using for free at an exchange station lol

sup darth

and how has everyone been?


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> hey guys
> 
> i graduate tomorrow. damn this place changed and i heard about a new champ called lysandra
> 
> fill me in on whats been happening with the pro scene.



Oh hey you're alive. 

Sup bro. Have fun at Basic? 

Welcome back.


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> cant see images on this mac computer im using for free at an exchange station lol
> 
> sup darth
> 
> and how has everyone been?



You mother fucker

Welcome back son

Also yeah Darth can't see the pics either


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

shaddup course i aint die yet

but yeah, basic was fun in some ways. last 3 weeks were like omg, cant this shit finish fast enough but i wanna tell u all about it over a skype congo cuz its too much to type haha

how u guys been?


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

y u tip layk dis


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also yeah Darth can't see the pics either



well it's not my fucking problem get better internetz.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

Oh WAD is Diamond V now. 

In case you missed that.

And Adrian is Silver II.


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

thats freakin dope

i got works to do. still have AIT to deal with though but i should be able to use my shit now.


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> wad is my father. you only get to bang my mom. don't get cocky bush
> 
> damn i miss that emote



wat no eww


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

how is the pro scene looking like right now?


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> how is the pro scene looking like right now?



TSM won LCS

Dyrus, Xpecial, StVicious, Doublelift, Scarra going to allstar

all i know


----------



## Guiness (May 15, 2013)

tsm won lcs?





that all-star team sounds pretty good though.


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2013)

4N said:


> tsm won lcs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umad? 

Chaox got kicked from the team though. Wildturtle (TSM's sub) replaced him as the starter and they won 12 out of their last 14 games after WT joined. 

Curse got second place, although they barely held it seeing as they lost the majority of their games in the final weeks. Their big lead early in the season kept them alive somehow. 

Dignitas got 3rd. CLG got fourth. 

2 new teams in the NA LCS for the summer split. 

Velocity and Quantic.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

None of those links work, Hady, you piece of shit.

Also, Kyle, you're back.

Gonna go back to being my punching bag?


----------



## Austin (May 15, 2013)

vae got his raep face on


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

I always have my rape face on.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Inb4 new thread.


----------



## Vaeny (May 15, 2013)

Why isn't it happening


----------



## Tazmo (May 15, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

